#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-09
<superm1> majoridiot, have you noticed anything lately with regard to mysql-server not starting up during package installation?
<majoridiot> no
<superm1> well what i'm seeing is that it stops, starts, and then stops again
<superm1> its really weird
<majoridiot> has started fine on every install i've done lately... probably 30+ total.
<superm1> probably directly related to some of my packaging changes then
<superm1> i'll see
<superm1> yup oops.  i put the dependency of mysql-server at the end, not the beginning
<superm1> i didn't realize that actually matterd :)
<superm1> majoridiot, okay very nice.  the package appears to work correctly now with these changes
<superm1> if nothing is installed
<majoridiot> :)
<superm1> it will give you two popups
<superm1> one saying that you need to run mythtv-setup when done
<superm1> and the other telling your the mysql password for "mythtv"
<superm1> keescook, are you around today, or taking the day off for easter?
<majoridiot> very nice
<majoridiot> lemme know when you want me to test it
<superm1> hopefully later tonite.  i cant do a full binary build in a pbuilder because my mirror that i use is in the process of syncing to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<superm1> so its missing build deps
<majoridiot> k
<superm1> i've just been extracting the debs and modifying DEBIAN/control
<superm1> in the case that someone has already changed the mysql root password, a simple "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common" will let them put in the correct info
<superm1> er: in the case that someone has already changed the mysql root password, a simple "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database" will let them put in the correct info
<majoridiot> excellent. near idiot-proof.
<superm1> afaik: completely idiot proof
<majoridiot> we'll see...
<majoridiot> LOL
<superm1> good point....
<superm1> for packages after feisty is released i'd like to get something setup that will handle securing the root password during install though
<majoridiot> logical next step, yes.
<superm1> okay there is only one other bug then that i wanted to kill before feisty release if possible
<superm1> having ALSA be the default
<superm1> rather than OSS
<majoridiot> that would be awesome.  it is a pain.
<majoridiot> small, niggling... but a pain.
<superm1> i looked at the source briefly
<superm1> and cant seem to identify how it is made defualt
<majoridiot> is it done source-level or is it a default entry in mythconverg?
<superm1> i would have thought source level, because every new machine gets it
<superm1> but then again i havent looked at the default entries in mythconverg
* majoridiot is thinking mythconverg
<majoridiot> dunno why... just a feeling.
<superm1> okay....... i'll check
<superm1> well then again, we dont setup the database tables by a SQL file
<superm1> so it cant be mythconverg directly
<superm1> we only do a username and create the mythconverg database
<superm1> mythbackend and mythfrontend create and modify all subtables
<majoridiot> hm.
<superm1> well i think i might have identified how to do it
<superm1> if only i could do a test build and make sure :)
<majoridiot> i was just looking at globalsettings.cpp
<superm1> thats where i made the two changes
<superm1> i think meerly adding two lines
<superm1> for selection types for alsa before it parses /dev
<superm1> should do it
<superm1> majoridiot, okay the ALSA changes work
<superm1> wonderful :)
<majoridiot> :D
<superm1> i got all my bugs that i had set as my own priority fixed
<majoridiot> great job!
<superm1> i'm gonna go jump in the shower and then run to campus.  i'll upload these once i get there and you can give them a spin if you like
<majoridiot> k
<superm1> any pages you'd particularly like me to look over tonite?
<superm1> the rest of the night i'm going to spend looking over your pages and working on some homework
<majoridiot> have at any of them, at your discretion
<superm1> k
<superm1> keescook, when you get back around, i've got patches in bzr for bug 99916, bug 96739, bug 103191, and bug 93341 i'd like you to take a look at
<ubotu> Malone bug 99916 in mythtv "mythtv-database should better explain the mysql password for root" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99916
<ubotu> Malone bug 96739 in mythtv "User should be told what the mythtv user account password is" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96739
<ubotu> Malone bug 103191 in mythtv "ubuntu-mythtv-frontend does not set defaults for media player applications" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103191
<ubotu> Malone bug 93341 in mythtv "mythtv should use ALSA by default" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93341
<superm1> they're in revision 24.
<superm1> okay catch ya in a bit majoridiot
<superm1> ok majoridiot, things have been uploaded to my repo at http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1 if you'd be able to try the binaries.  Note, you won't get the indication of the mysql password unless its a fresh install of the mythtv packages
<williammanda> hey superm1...is majoridiot coming back soon?
<superm1> williammanda, not sure, i just left for the last 20-30 minu
<superm1> and didnt realize he left until now
<superm1> he was gonna test out some changes in my package
<williammanda> i updated my lircrc file for firefly...he got the old copy yesterday
<superm1> oh firefly does work with ati_usb?
<williammanda> yes..very nice...
<williammanda> lay in bed and point at the roof
<williammanda> i want to use the remote for other programs...
<williammanda> do i need to create a new lircrc file for every program I want to use the remote with?
<williammanda> and do I need to put the lircrc file in the .xxxx subdirectory of the program under my user name?
<williammanda> example  home/william/.mplayer
<williammanda> the lirc website confuses me......
<williammanda> it says I can create one lircrc file and place it in the /etc/lircrc directory...but there isn't one
<williammanda> and if I choose to create mulitple lircrc files....they need to be in the home directory
<williammanda> i moved the lircrc file for myth to my user directory and it didn't work
<superm1> you need to add more sections to your lircrc
<superm1> sorry i was afk for a few
<superm1> so mythtv is the only app afaik that uses its own lircrc
<superm1> everything else you put into ~/.lircrc
<williammanda> i have tried the lircrc file(s) both ways....all in one file and separate files...neither works except for mythtv
<williammanda> oh...are you saying..all other programs I want to control need to be in a lircrc file under ~.lircrc?file
<superm1> right
<superm1> in ~/.lircrc
<williammanda> where is ~/.lircrc?
<superm1> ~/ :)
<superm1> ~ is your home directory
<williammanda> :)....is that under my user name?
<williammanda> ok ty
<superm1> yup, hopefully thats clearer then
<williammanda> yes...ty...I'll try that
<williammanda> ok...i have created a subdirectory.../home/.lircrc
<williammanda> i have a file called lircrc saved in /home/.lircrc
<superm1> williammanda, you mixed that up a bit
<superm1> lets say your username is bob
<superm1> you should be making a file
<superm1> called /home/bob/.lircrc
<superm1> and putting sections in that file
<williammanda> sections being....mplayer, kaffeine, xine, etc....?
<superm1> right
<superm1> here let me do a short snippet of mine
<superm1> for an example
<superm1> ubotu, whats a !pastebin address
<superm1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<superm1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14666/
<williammanda> ok ty
<superm1> keescook, more good news: I nailed down bug 55827 a few minutes ago
<ubotu> Malone bug 55827 in mythtv "Warning running mythtv-backend: "Authentication Rejected"" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55827
<superm1> added it to the bzr branch.  it was a lot easier then i thought
<superm1> gardengnome, you there?
<superm1> gardengnome, ping
<gardengnome> superm1: pong
<superm1> gardengnome, i figured out that bug about authentication
<gardengnome> superm1: nice!
<gardengnome> i know a few people who are going to love you for that
<superm1> bug: #55827
<superm1> bug 55827
<ubotu> Malone bug 55827 in mythtv "Warning running mythtv-backend: "Authentication Rejected"" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55827
<superm1> two env variables need to be unset
<superm1> during the init script
<gardengnome> yay :)
<superm1> i found the solution by accident when i was comparing the results of a VM install, a headless install over ssh
<gardengnome> that's really cool. thanks a lot!
<superm1> not a problem, this was bugging me too :)
<superm1> when keescook comes around later, i'm gonna poke around to get this and 4 other bug fixes i assembled the last few days in
<keescook> superm1: awsome!  I was out all weekend.  I'll check that stuff tonight.  great work!
<superm1> keescook, i'll be around until about 4 or 5 pm central time, and then back on after 10 pm central, so let me know if there is anything that doesnt make sense or look good then
<keescook> superm1: you got it
<majoridiot> ping: williammanda
<superm1> oh majoridiot williammanda was looking for you last night
<superm1> regarding the firefly remote i believe
<majoridiot> k.  same here. lol
<superm1> williammanda wasnt sure about setting up a ~/.lircrc
<superm1> i pointed in the right direction afaik
<majoridiot> great.  ty.
* majoridiot wonders where his link to the log went
* majoridiot found it
<majoridiot> the problem with reorganizing is remembering where you "organized" things to
<superm1> haha
<superm1> you should start using del.icio.us
<superm1> and tagging stuff
<majoridiot> i'd lose the link.
<superm1> most likely you will associate the same words with a topic
<gardengnome> i jsut put everything in my bookmarks
<gardengnome> and i never look in there...
<majoridiot> have you had any luck getting composite tv-out working well on an ati?
<gardengnome> yes, but it was an ati rage 128 and it wasn't pretty...
<superm1> cant say i've ever tried -
<superm1> do the official ati releases have amdcccle?
<majoridiot> i got it kinda working in clone mode on the last install... 640x480, horribly fuzzy desktop, but myth was watchable.
<majoridiot> hm... haven't seen reference to that.
<superm1> well i thought it was introduced publicly in last months release
<superm1> it has a nice gui way of setting up multiple monitors and tv out and such
<majoridiot> i found some info yesterday i'm going to try and work from... just wondering if i shouldn't throw the spare 5500fx in.
<majoridiot> hm.  that comes with the standard driver install?
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> that's exactly what the ATI drivers needed. another control panel.
<superm1> majoridiot, well actually it appears no
<superm1> 8.34.8 is the latest in ubuntu repos
<majoridiot> looking at the ati page again...
<superm1> i think the 8.35 series introduced that control panel
<majoridiot> i saw no reference to that yesterday
<superm1> gardengnome, its actually a lot nicer then you'd think
<superm1> its fairly comparable to the nvidia-settings control panel
<superm1> thats available
<gardengnome> right. i'm not saying it's bad. i'm just saying that those development cycles could have been dedicated to actual driver development :)
<majoridiot> agrees.
<gardengnome> ok, the display manager looks nice.
<superm1> well not to say the same developers that do driver development do the control panel
<majoridiot> updated less OO.  rebooting and then trying it.
<superm1> but i'm only defending ATI here in this respect because i'm still hoping they can get a release with AIGLX out the door this year :)
<gardengnome> superm1: it's all about money ;)
<superm1> maybe just wishful thinking....
<superm1> completely agreed though about it being about money.  last year we saw all this amazing support added for laptop support
<superm1> hotkey switching
<superm1> power management
<superm1> and even a binary daemon for hotkey switching on thinkpads
<superm1> can you wonder what was announced one month after this?
<gardengnome> well, power management is not that bad. but i've heard that the actual driver is horrible.
<superm1> Lenovo actively supports SuSE on their series of laptops
<gardengnome> heh, thinkpads running linux? :)
<superm1> so i can imagine there was a flow of money thrown at ATI for that
<gardengnome> yep
<superm1> the actual driver itself is horrible thoug
<gardengnome> there's money in supporting linux, they just need to realize that.
<superm1> i've reported every bug i come across to the beta mailing list, and they get acknowledged, but fixes take ages
<majoridiot> its-a 1100Kbps from the-a repo
<gardengnome> AFAIK, they never were really good at driver development. their windows drivers sucked.. at least back then with the radeon 9800 ;)
<superm1> oh they still do suck in windows too from what i've heard
<gardengnome> i'm running nvidia. it works on this box, but the binary blob makes me uncomfortable
<superm1> i've accepted having to use binary blobs for the moment -
<majoridiot> superm1: VERY nice!
<superm1> it gets me pretty effects on my desktop, and power management on my laptop
<superm1> majoridiot, worked out of the box for you too eh ? :)
<gardengnome> heh, of course. i'm too pragmatic to complain about working drivers ;)
<majoridiot> only as far as the first PW popup
<majoridiot> 1 popup total.
<majoridiot> no errors.
<majoridiot> running mythtv-setup...
<superm1> it should have gave you two popups
<superm1> one telling you about the password
<superm1> and one to run mythtv-setup
<superm1> if you already had a /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt, it wouldnt tell you about hte password though
<majoridiot> yes... the first generic popup as well.
<majoridiot> FEKKIN' BRILLIANT!
<majoridiot> no errors... including QT nag.
<superm1> wonderful :)
* majoridiot would suggest only one small change
<superm1> and ALSA should be default now too
<superm1> whats that?
<majoridiot> the wording for the pop-up to add to mythtv group...
<majoridiot> i would clarify it a bit that this is the normal "sudo" password.. for complete dolts that might think they are adding a NEW password.
<majoridiot> e.g.-- "Please enter your sudo password..", etc.
<superm1> oh you mean the zenity popup
<majoridiot> yes
<superm1> i'm not sure i'll be able override that directly
<superm1> let me see
<superm1> Its currently "Please enter your password to add `whoami` to the mythtv group."
<superm1> so perhaps "Please enter your current login password to add `whoami` to the mythtv group."
<majoridiot> or "... your sudo password..."
<majoridiot> just so there is no confusion among us in the lowest common denominator. ;)
<superm1> i dont feel comfortable putting sudo password though  - that feels like using sudo in the wrong context
<majoridiot> true
<superm1> gardengnome, what do you think about that?
<superm1> needs rewording or no?
* majoridiot is wondering that
<gardengnome> i'd favor "current login password"
<gardengnome> or
<gardengnome> "Please re-authenticate yourself by entering your current password"
<majoridiot> current login pw works
<majoridiot> better than sudo.  yes.
<gardengnome> beryl is... interesting.
<superm1> k i updated that
<superm1> to current login password
<superm1> majoridiot, any other qualms?
<majoridiot> yes.
<majoridiot> why does it not properly setup my tuners and channel lineup?
<majoridiot> :P
<superm1> haha
<majoridiot> no, man... it's absolutely brilliant!
<superm1> wonderful.
<majoridiot> EXCELLENT job!
<superm1> thx
<superm1> keescook later on when you are taking a look at the packaging changes, i have binaries on http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1 (its a falcon repo, subrepositories are described on that site)
<superm1> those are the ones majoridiot was just trying
<majoridiot> as an ubuntu mythtv user and supporter, i thank you.
<superm1> wonder if this will be enough for juski to take off that video he made from his site
<superm1> ..
<majoridiot> video?
<superm1> http://www.mythtvtalk.com/juski/mythnoob.wmv
* majoridiot seriously hopes this is a parody
<superm1> either way it is a bit disturbing eh?
<majoridiot> odd... i read disturbing... saw "retarded" flash in the captions and am now torn.
<majoridiot> i would be mortified to think i was recorded doing that... let alone posting it on the web.
<majoridiot> egads... the end is just...
<superm1> i really wonder who actually shot that
<superm1> if it was juski
<superm1> or someone else that just submitted it to him
<majoridiot> explains a lot, tho.
<majoridiot> as great as this new package is... and it is AWESOME...
<majoridiot> i just know they'll find a way to bork it somehow.
<superm1> well i can only think of *one* way you can
<superm1> if you install it when you have no root password for mysql
<superm1> and then you setup a root password
<superm1> update the debconf in the package
<superm1> and then remove the root password again
<superm1> you cant set the debconf for the package to a blank password the second time around
<majoridiot> considering a simple group addition stumped them, i think it's probably safe to assume that will never happend.
<superm1> well for the longest time no one (including myself) identified that the issue causing all these password problems was that
<gardengnome> superm1, majoridiot: the kid in juski's video is known to the internet community as "angry german kid". he's getting annoyed over unreal tournament in this video - to amuse us.
<majoridiot> ah.  the the captions were parody.
<gardengnome> superm1, majoridiot: it's supposed to make fun of all the people who demand too much (and also a call for help ;))
<superm1> that makes much more sense here
<gardengnome> majoridiot: of course!
* majoridiot is somehow relieved by this
<superm1> gardengnome, i had no idea
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> look him up on youtube. there are several remixes of that kid.
<superm1> gardengnome, i wasnt sure if to think this to be serious or have a serious connotation associated with, or an underlying message or what
<majoridiot> i was hoping it was not meant to be ubuntu-specific... as RTFM is very rarely an answer in the forums or here.
<gardengnome> superm1: it's a parody. of course, it also shows that he thinks something needs to be done about the mythtv database issue on ubuntu ;)
<gardengnome> which you have already done
<superm1> then i've understood his underlying message:)
<gardengnome> mind you, it also critizes the supporting community, i think
<gardengnome> did you guys really think it was some poor german kid trying to install mythtv?
<superm1> majoridiot, not sure if that will be good though - i forgot i have a blue theme
<superm1> on my laptop
<superm1> lol
<superm1> you germans are pretty crazy......
<gardengnome> BTW, he logs in as "jenetik" to #mythtv-users. that was a reference to a complete.. dork.
<gardengnome> superm1: heh
<superm1> gardengnome, juski does now?
<gardengnome> superm1: sorry, what do you mean? "jenetik"? that's the kid in the video, so to speak
<superm1> oh
<superm1> i havent watched it in a while
<majoridiot> superm1: thaz cool too... i grabbed a cap on install. :)
<superm1> sigh...http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/262662
<gardengnome> (beryl crashed my box. now i'm back to plain ol' KDE. :))
<majoridiot> Probably not. I don't think the package manager actually uses mythtv
<majoridiot> in anger.
<majoridiot> Ben
<majoridiot> ???
<superm1> yea exactly
<superm1> i dont respond on this mailing list typically
<superm1> but i have to
<superm1> in this case
<majoridiot> jackasses.
<gardengnome> superm1: keep it short, don't waste too much time  - unless you want to ;)
<majoridiot> superm1: confirmed alsa correctly configures on mythtv meta install and frontend install only
<superm1> gardengnome, this isn't the first i have heard of people accusing me of not using my own packages though
<superm1> i just wonder where that thought came from
<gardengnome> probably because you don't show up much there
<gardengnome> i wouldn't know
<gardengnome> anyways, it's 11pm and i should study some more
<superm1> gardengnome, have a good evening.  kick those finals butts :)
<superm1> majoridiot, ooh like the shiny new screenshot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Live/Feisty/Update?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Upgrade.png
<superm1> looks nice :)
<majoridiot> hehe
<superm1> majoridiot, also still need to move openssh server to the what next
<majoridiot> ty
<majoridiot> i studied with the finest.
<majoridiot> move it from where?
<superm1> i see it on MythTV_Feisty_Backend_Desktop_O
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> you said remove from frontend only pages.
<majoridiot> but leave on backend.
<superm1> oh but thats a desktop page
<superm1> i was saying pull it from desktop pages all together wasnt i?
<majoridiot> mayhaps what you meant... ;)
<majoridiot> i'll move them for desktop as well.
<majoridiot> (working on the lirc page atm)
<superm1> k
<superm1> if i catch any minor changes, like typos i'll just fix them k
<majoridiot> VERY much appreciated.
<majoridiot> :D
<superm1> i was thinking a little more with regard to the commenting out the bind-address thing
<superm1> following it should be a quick explanation of how to change your root password
<superm1> for mysql
* majoridiot cringes
<superm1> well there is a very very very easy way
<superm1> that i learned yesterday
<superm1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<superm1> followed by
<superm1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database (with the new packaging)
<superm1> so perhaps only on the backend only setups
<superm1> have that bind address comment
<majoridiot> i would DEFINITELY prefer that be added to what next.
<superm1> and the root password changes
<superm1> and then move all three to what next for the others?
<majoridiot> i can just envision nightmares having the mysql root changed...
<majoridiot> until it can be added as an install option, i think we are better off adding it as a recommendation in "what next"...
<williammanda> hey guys
<majoridiot> to get around those who will find a way to botch it and never get it working to begin with
<majoridiot> hola williammanda
<williammanda> major...i have an updated lircrc file if you want it
<superm1> okay then at least pull the mysql 127.0.0.1 stuff out of the setups that dont need it i think.
<majoridiot> williammanda: pls email it. i'm working on that right now. :)
<williammanda> email pls
<majoridiot> bind address out of everything but backend only setups?
<superm1> i think so
<superm1> its just another balance between security and convenience i guess
<superm1> what do you think?
<majoridiot> honestly...
<superm1> leave it in?
<majoridiot> i think the issue of mysql security is rather irrelevant for 99% of mythtv setups...
<majoridiot> and those that would have an issue, know exactly what needs done.
<superm1> that is very true
<majoridiot> my god... i've been hacked and they stole my favorite channel list!
* majoridiot snickers
<superm1> lol
* superm1 would be devastated 
<williammanda> major....email sent
<majoridiot> ty :)
<superm1> majoridiot, perhaps some mentions about medibuntu in the mythdvd section.  afaik, you need medibuntu debs installed in order to use anything other than perfect
<superm1> but i havent tried
<majoridiot> i haven't even looked at that yet... i haven't used it.
<majoridiot> i figure i'll flesh out the plugins as i add and configure them myself... unless someone else jumps in.
<superm1> i've caught a few other typos around the pages i've been fixing
<superm1> i'm not sure if your subscribed and will see them all?
<majoridiot> great
<majoridiot> i will see a lot of them... subscribed to most pages.
<majoridiot> you know how hard it is to catch your own typos
<superm1> yea
<superm1> well FF 2.0 should catch a lot of them for you though
<superm1> you titled one of the pages Fesity too
<superm1> but that cant be fixed
<majoridiot> LOL
<majoridiot> which one?  i'll just move it
<superm1> oh i forgot,
<superm1> i'll let you know if i come across it again
<majoridiot> k
<superm1> oh and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/WhatNext/Fesity
<superm1> lol
<superm1> there it is
<superm1> i didnt even realized
<superm1> s/realized/realize
<superm1> before you move it
<superm1> make two pages
<superm1> because that has GUI stuff and is linked from the server pages
<majoridiot> damn.
<majoridiot> idiot.
<majoridiot> LOL
<superm1> haha
<williammanda> hey guys....can i ask a quick lirc question?
<majoridiot> NO!
<majoridiot> lol
<superm1> okay majoridiot i've got what i can looked at.  i have to get home and ready for work
<superm1> i'll be back later tonite
<majoridiot> thank you!
<superm1> catch ya later
<majoridiot> ttyl
<majoridiot> what's the Q, williammanda?
<williammanda> what I have seen so far.....is that I can use the keyboard shortcuts to relate to the lircrc file correct?
<majoridiot> corect
<williammanda> ok
<majoridiot> with two r's
<williammanda> the prog name ie mplayer....
<williammanda> how do i know what is the correct name to use there?
<williammanda> is it what you type in the console or what?
<majoridiot> correct
<williammanda> console?
<majoridiot> or as identified by a ps or from gnome system monitor
<williammanda> i use kde
<williammanda> what would that be?
<majoridiot> if you ps -ax it will show you what is running
<majoridiot> that is the name you would associate
<majoridiot> generally, it will be the same as the command you launch the app with.
<williammanda> k
<williammanda> what kinda confuses me is that mythtv is different....
<williammanda> ie prog=mythtv
<williammanda> ps -ax gives me mythfrontend
<williammanda> that is what you type in the console
<majoridiot> interesting point
<majoridiot> what are you trying to add functionality for?
<williammanda> mplayer in kde
<majoridiot> should just be mplayer
<williammanda> k
<williammanda> in looking at the system log.....
<williammanda> it confirms that the lircrc is running....
<williammanda> says...accepted new client on /dev/lircd
<majoridiot> ok
<williammanda> the keyboard shortcut for pause is "p"
<williammanda> i have that programmed....
<williammanda> but it isn't working....
<williammanda> prog=mplayer
<williammanda> button=PAUSE
<williammanda> config=p
<williammanda> that is what I have
<majoridiot> ok...
<majoridiot> for other apps, i think it needs to be linked to the name of the action in the program...
<majoridiot> e.g. congif="Pause"
<majoridiot> config
<williammanda> instead of the keyboard shortcut "p"
<majoridiot> hope that helps
<williammanda> is the lircrc case sensitive?
<majoridiot> Yes
<williammanda> ok....i know the remote buttons work....
<williammanda> that leaves me with the prog & config fields
<williammanda> i'm trying to get away from finding out what works by chance
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> where is your lircrc file located?
<williammanda> /home/william
<williammanda> sorry
<williammanda> /home/william/.lircrc
<williammanda> that confused to start with....the way myth does it
<majoridiot> with a symlink in /home/william/.mythtv that points to /home/william/.lircrc?
<williammanda> confused me
<williammanda> no....
<majoridiot> what is the result of:
<williammanda> i have two files.....one in .mythtv and one in /home/william/.lircrc
<majoridiot> ls -l /home/william/.mythtv
<williammanda> its on another computer
<williammanda> do u want to know permissions?
<majoridiot> yes... for the lircrc file in .mythtv
<williammanda> root for both
<majoridiot> all the permissions, pls
<williammanda> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> and when you edit the lircrc... are you editing that one or ~/.lircrc   ?
<williammanda> /home/william/.lircrc
<majoridiot> k
<williammanda> not editing .mythtv/lircrc
<majoridiot> do:
<majoridiot> sudo rm ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<majoridiot> then
<majoridiot> ln -s ~/.mythtv/lircrc ~/.lircrc
<majoridiot> what that does:
<majoridiot> mythtv looks for an lircrc file in the .mythtv directory
<majoridiot> so the ln command creates a symbolic link pointing to the .lircrc in you home dir
<majoridiot> which is where lirc itself looks for it.
<majoridiot> you need to restart the frontend for any changes to your lircrc to take effect
<williammanda> frontend? mythfrontend?
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> just exit and fire it back up
<majoridiot> each time you change lircrc
<williammanda> right....i have been restarting programs to test lircrc file
<majoridiot> k
<williammanda> so can I have more than one lircrc file or just one?
<majoridiot> just keep the one
<majoridiot> with entires for all of your programs in it.
<williammanda> and that one file will be located at /home/william/.lircrc
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-10
<williammanda> with a symbolic link for mythtv?
<majoridiot> correct
<williammanda> k
<majoridiot> :)
<williammanda> the lircrc file was much easier to setup...than the other programs
<williammanda> setup for mythtv
<majoridiot> agreed
<majoridiot> i haven't tried to set up anything else
<majoridiot> i just did mythtv and modded an existing one for mplayer, for when i use mythvideo
<williammanda> once i had a working example...it was just changing things to my taste
<majoridiot> yeah... it's great to have an example to tailor for your own tastes
<majoridiot> i try to do that whenever possible
<williammanda> ok...ty for your help
<majoridiot> you are welcome
<majoridiot> williammanda: the feisty lirc page, updated with firefly info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<Xenocide> majoridiot, do you know if there is a front end "player" like the one in windows
<majoridiot> huh?
<Xenocide> like iw ant something i can just play from a laptop
<Xenocide> no full frontend
<Xenocide> just a windowed player
<Xenocide> they have one in windows you just have a list and you click on what you want to play, obviously its 3rd party not an official player
<majoridiot> not to my knowledge.
<Xenocide> hm thats sad
<majoridiot> you can play the files with media players...
<Xenocide> well i want a list and able to automatically skip commercials n st uff
<Xenocide> kinda a PIA to run frontend on my laptop
<majoridiot> but you'll have to suss the filenames yourself as they are named by date
<Xenocide> i guess i could do it in windowed mode
<majoridiot> yeah
<majoridiot> it's not that big.
<majoridiot> runs great windowed
<majoridiot> at least for me
<Xenocide> ill do it when i get some free ti me
<Xenocide> in the guide on help files it tells how to do it windowed?
<Xenocide> i sitll haven't fixed the mythvideo crash yet
<majoridiot> it's a simple tick box in the frontend setup
<Xenocide> k
<majoridiot> "run in windowed mode" i believe
<Xenocide> simple enough
<Xenocide> maybe ill do it right now
<superm1> keescook: I saw the bug report for the HDHomerun patch
<superm1> keescook: its to bad this naming scheme we adapted from debian-multimedia, otherwise I'd say we might as well just update to the last 0.20-fixes checkout
<superm1> via patch
<Xenocide> majoridiot, for some reason i cannot get it to connect at all to my backend
<majoridiot> your laptop?
<Xenocide> yea
<majoridiot> did you setup the correct ip and db password?
<Xenocide> yup
<Xenocide> i checked the mysql.txt
<Xenocide> and i ch ecked the mysql.conf to make sure it allowed non localhost connections
<majoridiot> is the bind-address 127.0.0.1 commented out of your etc/mysql/my.cnf on your backend?
<Xenocide> yup
<majoridiot> what error are you getting?
<Xenocide> cannot conect to the backend ip
<Xenocide> server
<majoridiot> cat /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt on the backend and make sure it matches ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<majoridiot> on you laptop
<Xenocide> it does
<Xenocide> exactly
<Xenocide> eh
<Xenocide> wait
<Xenocide> yea
<Xenocide> let me try and logout though
<Xenocide> nope
<majoridiot> does the frontend launch at all?
<Xenocide> yup
<Xenocide> just gives that the backend can't be reached
<majoridiot> is the backend running?
<Xenocide> well someone is watching tv so i would assume :)
<Xenocide> has to be
<majoridiot> do you have more than one tuner?
<Xenocide> yup
<majoridiot> dunno then.
<Xenocide> all i was trying to do was get to the recordings
<Xenocide> so it don't matter
<majoridiot> no reason it shouldn't connect
<majoridiot> run the frontend from a command line
<majoridiot> and see what kind of errors it spits out
<Xenocide> its trying to connect to the backend server on localhost
<Xenocide> i didn't see a backend server option in mythfrontend
<Xenocide> only sql
<majoridiot> you don't have the address set correctly then.
<Xenocide> i have it set to the IP address
<Xenocide> and i know thats the ip
<Xenocide> cuz i can ssh to it
<majoridiot> cut and paste the result of:
<majoridiot> cat ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<Xenocide> xeno@xeno-laptop:/etc/mythtv$ cat mysql.txt
<Xenocide> DBHostName=192.168.1.122
<Xenocide> DBUserName=mythtv
<Xenocide> DBName=mythconverg
<Xenocide> DBPassword=mythtv
<Xenocide> i know the password and login are correct
<majoridiot> DBPassword=mythtv?
<Xenocide> yea
<Xenocide> i changed it to that
* majoridiot no longer tries to fix problems on non-standard installations, sorry.
<Xenocide> haha how is that nonstandard
<Xenocide> all i did was change my password
<Xenocide> for simplicity sake
<majoridiot> yup.
<majoridiot> exactly.
<Xenocide> ??
<majoridiot> in a nutshell...
<majoridiot> you have changed your mysql db password... and now you are having problems on a simple connect from a frontend and your mythvideo is doing goofy things...
<majoridiot> i have no idea what else might have been done.
<Xenocide> everything worked until i installed that new imdb script
<Xenocide> i think this is unrelated from that
<majoridiot> can you log into mysql from your laptop?
<Xenocide> how would i do that
* majoridiot forsakes ati forever... may they burn to the ground.
<majoridiot> worst... drivers... ever.
<superm1> lol
<superm1> majoridiot, what happened?
<superm1> still no tv out?
<majoridiot> not worth anything.
<superm1> what a shame
<majoridiot> tried installing the newest ati blob... wouldn't build for xorg 7.2, even tho it was calimed to support
<superm1> oh the latest one does build for xorg 7.2
<superm1> you have to build debs though
<superm1> in the fashion of
<majoridiot> found a page that gave a nice turn-it-into-a-deb and install... very nice.
<superm1> --buildpkg Ubuntu/feisty
<majoridiot> but had to patch for the kernel
<majoridiot> yeah
<majoridiot> did that
<superm1> oh you know what, the 2.6.20 patch isn't in the latest public release
<majoridiot> and the kernel patch
<superm1> i forgot about that
<majoridiot> how fekkin pointless is it to release a driver that
<majoridiot> ARRRGH
<majoridiot> radeon 9600 for sale... you pay the postage and it's yours.
<superm1> haha
<superm1> thanks but no thanks :0
<majoridiot> anyway, the blobs just dumped the core on aticonfig
<majoridiot> thought i got all the bits out and just installed the latest ubuntu package
<majoridiot> but something's still borked.
<majoridiot> there's a picture... it's kinda jumpy
<superm1> its kinda jumpy?
<majoridiot> and fglrxinfo just laughs
<majoridiot> stutters
<superm1> did you enable xv output?
<superm1> *xv overlay
* majoridiot remembers why he put this card in the closet and bought nvidia last summer
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> there's residual nastiness messing it up
<superm1> yea i know what you mean
<majoridiot> bil@mythbox:~$ fglrxinfo
<majoridiot> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<majoridiot> Xlib: No protocol specified
<majoridiot> Error: unable to open display :0
<superm1> xhost +
<superm1> and then try that again
<majoridiot> nope.
<majoridiot> nice thought, tho.
<majoridiot> :)
<superm1> well situations like what you hit are the exact reason why i dont advocate ati cards when possible :)
<superm1> even to windows people
<majoridiot> it was fine in windows... for what i needed it for.
<majoridiot> but i switched to nvidia after 3 weeks of this tripe last summer
<majoridiot> only trying to get it to work because it has composite out and my crappy old tv is composite in
<superm1> ah
* majoridiot doesn't want to build an svideo to composite cable
<majoridiot> np if i could find a freakin 470pf capacitor, but no go.  radio shack apparently has stopped carrying actual useful things.
<superm1> haha
* majoridiot will trade a radeon 9600XT for two 470pf ceramic capacitors... you pay postage for both.
<superm1> they do sell ready made adapters you know..
<superm1> well that i might be able to do....
<majoridiot> not cheap, they don't.
<superm1> i'll see if i have them later on
<superm1> oh well with my emp discount the adapters are like 5 bucks tops
<majoridiot> egads.
<superm1> majoridiot, did keescook come back around?
<superm1> this evening while i was at work?
<majoridiot> not that i saw
<superm1> wonder if he got around to looking at the packaging changes then
<superm1> i didnt see an upload or anything
<majoridiot> didn't see him.
<majoridiot> i took care of everything we discussed earlier, guide-wise...
<majoridiot> and cleaned up the feisty lirc page a little more
<majoridiot> (even fixed the fesity pages LOL)
<superm1> oh very good
<superm1> i'll take a look around tomorrow afternoon
<majoridiot> i'll try and go through them again, again
<majoridiot> they should probably be posted soon
<superm1> i remember doing all this with the edgy pages :)
<superm1> its amazing how much you catch time after time
<majoridiot> it's amazing how much will stay the same since you have the packages sewn up so sweetly
<superm1> i changed up the troubleshooting page earlier
<superm1> to reflect how things should be with regard to group membership etc
<majoridiot> yeah... i checked that.  major revisions.
<majoridiot> hopefully those days are winding to a close
<superm1> yes
<majoridiot> it will be nice to be able to move onto helping specific configurations instead of just getting the basic one functioning
<majoridiot> :)
<superm1> we gonna be ready for putting these on the front page Thur you think ?
<majoridiot> i think so
<majoridiot> unless you find something completely out of line that i missed
<superm1> vg
<majoridiot> afaic they are good to go when you say so
<superm1> havent yet
<superm1> if i will, i will for sure let you know
<majoridiot> i still want to write a blurb about overall changes/improvements for feisty...
<majoridiot> improved installer for password, ALSA by default, setapackages, etc.
<superm1> ivtv, lirc,
<superm1> and lots more stuff
<majoridiot> right
<superm1> there really has been a lot that got done over the last 6 months
<superm1> where did you want to put this blurb?
<majoridiot> at the top of the feisty_top menu under a "what's new"
<majoridiot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/FeistyTop
<majoridiot> Right above the installation... "What's new in MythTV for Feisty Fawn"
<superm1> Like a "Whats changed" link?
<superm1> or just list it all
<majoridiot> look if you like, get right to the install otherwise.
<majoridiot> a link
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> sounds good
<majoridiot> look at that link again
<majoridiot> (goes nowhere)
<superm1> ah right
<superm1> i'm thinking of re-ordering/re-wording some of that stuff
<majoridiot> i just built it from the edgy entries
<majoridiot> agree that it could be better
<superm1> here let me try something
<superm1> see what you think
<majoridiot> k
<superm1> take a look
<superm1> is that too basic
<majoridiot> works very well for me, dude
<majoridiot> organized and to the point
<superm1> vg
<superm1> i'll let you know tomorrow of anything big i catch on the pages as i keep looking, otherwise i'll fix anything small i catch
<majoridiot> vg
<superm1> ah good ssh is in the what next now
<superm1> good good
<superm1> the only big thing standing out right now will be the changes reflected by my packaging changes when uploaded
<superm1> which will be easy to pull out
<majoridiot> very easy
<majoridiot> can be done all at once very easily
<majoridiot> tomorrow i'll set up mysql qith a root and then install from the new package to test it
<majoridiot> and cap the prompt
<majoridiot> ;)
<superm1> qith a root?
<majoridiot> with a root password
<majoridiot> typo
<superm1> ah
<superm1> its just a matter of running dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database afterwords
<superm1> to put that password in
<majoridiot> mythtv-database?
<majoridiot> the cap says mythtv-common
<superm1> really...
<superm1> should be mythtv-database from what i setup.  reconfiguring mythtv-common will change other things instead
<superm1> that cap is just telling you your current password for the mythtv mysql user
<superm1> what i'm referring to is this one that you get for updating the database
<majoridiot> ah
<superm1> i'll dcc it in a sec
<superm1> just need to reinstall the package to show ya
<majoridiot> sec
<majoridiot> k.  try again.
<majoridiot> xchat just refuses to save it.
<majoridiot> hm.
<superm1> hm
<superm1> okay last shot
<superm1> and then i think i'm done
<superm1> i'm awfully tired :)
<majoridiot> dunno, man... the accpet is greyed out and i can't seeem to influence it.
<majoridiot> me too.
<superm1> well its just the same popup you'll get tomorrow
<superm1> when you do
<superm1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<superm1> so no worry
<superm1> you'll see
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> i'm headed to bed.
<superm1> alright off to bed then
<superm1> later
<majoridiot> later
<juski> aha!  helps if I join #ubuntu-mythtv, not #mythtv-ubuntu lol
<superm1> juski, !!!!
<juski> just FYI guys I've heard that the video wasn't taken in the light it was intended, so I've taken it down.  Didn't mean to offend or upset anybody - was only poking fun at folks who can't be bothered to do their research - the shouty, screamy helpless noobs who don't listen.  Wasn't meant to be a dig at ubuntu or the fine work of the packagers
<superm1> your alive!
<juski> rumours of my demise were greatly exaggerated :-P
<superm1> juski, personally i wasnt sure how to interpret it, especially with you dissappearing from here for ages
<superm1> i wasnt sure if it was a supposed to be a jab at us, but very glad it isnt :)
<juski> nah, I wouldn't stoop so low
<superm1> very good
<superm1> glad to hear that
<juski> the internet is forever & I know better than that ;)
<superm1> juski, well good news on our parts - i think i've got most of the complaints about passwords straightened out now
<juski> yeah I heard that - taken some getting there ;)
<superm1> so hopefully noobs won't act that way and need to do much research :)
<juski> anyway I've gotta run or I'll be late for work!
<superm1> juski, btw, i just installed blootube to replace my current theme
<superm1> love it
<superm1> catch ya later!
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<superm1> keescook, are you there?
<keescook> superm1: here, but really busy.  :(
<superm1> keescook, oh okay
<superm1> keescook, just wanted to touch bases with you since i didnt catch you again yesterday
<keescook> superm1: yeah, I meant to get to testing stuff, but I just haven't had the time yet.
<superm1> is there any other freezes coming up before release that could prevent these from getting in if you dont get around to it (should I ping another MOTU to look it over like imbrandon)
<keescook> Thursday might be another freeze; never hurts to ping imbrandon.  :)
<superm1> he's just impossible to get ahold of for an extended period of time sometimes :)
<superm1> i
<superm1> 'll put the HD home run patch in
<superm1> and make sure things still build fine
<superm1> and then make a debdiff,
<superm1> probably easier for any other MOTU to look over changes then
<keescook> awsome, thanks.  Can you test that one, too?  It seems like it adds some stuff to the mpeg2 handlers, regardless of hdhomerun-ness
<superm1> i'll have to build it for dapper then too (my backend is dapper), but sure that shouldn't be too much trouble
<superm1> keescook, one more thing before i let you scurry back off to canonical stuff
<keescook> :) sure
<superm1> there is a lot of interest for 0.20-fixes packages that are more closely tracked to the 0.20-fixes branch
<superm1> do you think its a safe idea to have a weekly cron job on imbrandon's server once things are going
<superm1> that will do a checkout and automatically build a deb
<superm1> for those that want it?
<superm1> (well, deb(s))
<keescook> sure, that's a great idea; it can give us a sense of how stable the branch is, to support requests for doing -updates uploads.  :)
<superm1> okay, i'll look into how difficult assembling such a script for the cron job is, i don't anticipate it to be horrible
<superm1> lots and lots to do all of a sudden :)
<superm1> keescook, i'll catch up with you later hten
<keescook> okay, sweet.  thanks for all the work!
<superm1> keescook, just tested the package with HD Home run changes
<superm1> works fine on my dapper backend
<keescook> superm1: that's good news.  :)
<majoridiot> hola superm1
<superm1> hey majoridiot
<superm1> keescook, there is indeed a universe freeze thursday
<superm1> keescook, i'll keep watching out for an open MOTU to upload if you dont then :)
<majoridiot> hm. dubstar_04 updated his feisty box ond now no mythtv menus
<superm1> nothing has changed that should cause that -
<superm1> unless he had opengl turned on
<superm1> and nvidia drivers didnt update
<majoridiot> i'm wondering if a kernel update broke his opengl
<majoridiot> hehe
<superm1> :)
<superm1> hope thats all it is
<majoridiot> i'm on it.
<majoridiot> kernel update- switch to QT sorted it :)
<superm1> just saw
<superm1> vg
<superm1> keescook, bddebian got it uploaded :)
<gardengnome> superm1: does marillat use your, uh, stuff?
<keescook> superm1: rock on!
<superm1> gardengnome, marillat and i stay in touch with regards to changes
<superm1> i try to send him my changes after we upload to feisty
<superm1> and i watch his changes list for when he does releases
<gardengnome> nice
<superm1> so as soon as we have binaries out, i'm going to let him know about our fixes for the pw issues lately
<majoridiot> should the change be incorporated into the guide yet?
<superm1> yes
<majoridiot> k
<superm1> these should show up in the next day or two
<superm1> majoridiot, i let you know the lirc prebuilt modules didnt make it in right?
<majoridiot> i will wait then... until hey are available.  it's an easy change.
<superm1> i seem to recall telling you
<majoridiot> yes... you did.  still refer to your repos on the feisty lirc page
<majoridiot> also, new media page- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_media_Feisty
<superm1> majoridiot, looks very nice
<superm1> i really love those shiny highlights you put on these screenshots :)
<majoridiot> hehe ty
<superm1> majoridiot, i added indentation if thats okay with you :)
<majoridiot> have at, pls.
* majoridiot doesn't get defensive about that sorta thing
<superm1> gardengnome, why do you ask?
<superm1> about marillat
<gardengnome> superm1: i was just wondering really
<superm1> majoridiot, i also updated the front page /MythTV to match up with how feisty front page will be looking
<superm1> gardengnome, ah okay.  wasn't sure something came up
<superm1> gardengnome, i saw something brought up on -users about more up to date svn packages
<majoridiot> superm1: yes, looking very nice!
<superm1> once i have the hosting with imbrandon straightened out, i'm going to have a repo hosted there that will do weekly packages
<superm1> from 0.20-fixes for those interested
<gardengnome> superm1: nice
<superm1> who need a very recent fix or anything
<superm1> i started the cron script today, looks like it should be pretty straightforward
<superm1> okay i gotta run for a bit to meet with a prof.  i'll be back in the next hour or two.  catch you guys later
<majoridiot> superm1: i think i will try to put together a WOL for mythtv page in the next few days as well
<majoridiot> k. ttyl.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-11
<superm1> majoridiot, well i sure didnt see this coming:
<superm1> http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=26907
<majoridiot> *sigh*
<majoridiot> typical
<majoridiot> a great big GFY from AMD
* majoridiot is now glad he has switched to intel processors from now on
<superm1> well you know what though - given there is a knowledge base article opened about this, this is the *first* public admittance on ATIs part
<superm1> about support for AIGLX and such
<majoridiot> superm1: at what point should i get the prompt about an existing root mysql password
<superm1> on a new package install?
<superm1> never.
<majoridiot> ?
<superm1> you need to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database"
<superm1> if you want to put in an existing password
<majoridiot> an existing ROOT password?
<superm1> yes
<majoridiot> so if i now run mythtv-setup without having done that, it's gonna get pissed?
<superm1> well do you have an existing password?
<majoridiot> yes.  i set up mysql first, with a root password...
<majoridiot> then installed mythtv meta
<superm1> then aye it will get it pissed
<majoridiot> don't you think that warrants a popup?
* majoridiot thought that is how it was handled
<superm1> it should have made a little tray icon notification during package install?
<superm1> then again, that has worked on and off for some reason.
<majoridiot> no tray icon notification
<superm1> yea i think i've only seen that happen during GUI installs
<superm1> w/o command line
<superm1> but on command line you didnt see the warning?
<superm1> during package install?
<superm1> that it couldnt connect to the mysql server
<majoridiot> did it from synaptic
<superm1> well thats weird then :)
<superm1> i guess i'll have to look a little more closely at why that may be happening
<majoridiot> yeah, no notification of any sort from synaptic install.
<superm1> but regardless, didnt we discuss previously that if someone was intelligent enough to setup a root mysql password, that they should be intelligent enough to change the password used by this package?
<tgm4883> majoridiot, you working on the guides?
<majoridiot> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> ok
<majoridiot> why?
<tgm4883> just wanted to let you know (if you didn't already) that there are some pictures missing on the backend frontend only
<majoridiot> superm1: yes we did discuss that :)
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> just running through it again on my reinstall
<majoridiot> tgm4883: yes, ty... mario is going to cap them from a VM
<superm1> oh right!
<superm1> forgot about that
<superm1> majoridiot, so if you do it without setting the root password, mythtv-setup bails
<superm1> w/o updating
<superm1> but as soon as you dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<superm1> and put it in
<superm1> mythtv-setup works fine
<superm1> ah gotta run againn.... i'll be back
<majoridiot> superm1: correct.  i just tried that and it works fine :)  will note that in the guide.
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> tgm4883: have you installed mythtv yet?  if not, let me know
<tgm4883> not yet, just installed ssh server
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> wanna try the new packages?
<tgm4883> sure
<majoridiot> sec
<majoridiot> add this to your sources.list
<majoridiot> deb http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1 feisty all
<majoridiot> and then apt-get update, etc. as usual
<majoridiot> new mythtv packages, improved password handling, sets up ALSA by default... nice new stuff.
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> what about the repo's from the guide, add those too?
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> superm1 has been busy and built some really nice packages- makes installation 99% hassle-free.
<billbrasky> new packages?
<billbrasky> i'm doing my myth install on my new system in about 25 seconds <burning feisty iso currently>
<tgm4883> i just want the 5 repo's right?  Having a brain fart right now
<majoridiot> correct
<billbrasky> i assume these are going to be in the ubuntu repo's eventually?
<majoridiot> bill: correct
<majoridiot> but you can use them from mario's repo
<majoridiot> they are :D
<majoridiot> deb http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1 feisty all
<billbrasky> just wanna make sure i have the same packages updating in the future :-)
<tgm4883> am i going to have a problem with no public key for mario's repo?
<majoridiot> yes... they should be in regular feisty repos in a few days.
<tgm4883> well i got that error, can i ignore it?
<majoridiot> yes... ignore.
<tgm4883> k
<majoridiot> or add his key.
<majoridiot> either way.
<tgm4883> i always feel better about adding keys :)  Less errors that way
<billbrasky> is this channel official? may wanna add a channel topic or something
<billbrasky> :shrug:
<majoridiot> dunno
<tgm4883> channel topics are overrated
<tgm4883> i like chaos
<majoridiot> you will get a new popup or prompt on install now... telling you the random pasword it generates, so you don't have to look it up. :)
<tgm4883> sweet
<majoridiot> and it won't prompt you for the root mysql password :)
<tgm4883> hopefully i dont have mysql problems anymore
<majoridiot> you shouldn't.  he's got things locked down very nicely now.
<majoridiot> the only mysql problems that should occur is if mysql is already installed with a root pw before mythtv...
<tgm4883> i dont know if it was related to that or not.  We will know in a week
<majoridiot> and then it's fixed by a simple dkpg-reconfigure
<majoridiot> (it will all be added to the guide as soon as the packages are in the repos)
<majoridiot> there is a "top" page for the guides if you haven't found it yet (it will be dropped into the main mythtv page in a couple of days)
<majoridiot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/FeistyTop
<tgm4883> I don't remember who i talked to about this before, but I dont think that installing xfsprogs is necessary anymore (just tried it, already installed)
<majoridiot> which page?
<tgm4883> backend fronted only
<majoridiot> ty
<majoridiot> should have been removed.
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> I should really write some notes for myself
<majoridiot> yes, you should. :)
<tgm4883> I always forget, what do i change so i dont have to modprobe at every boot
<majoridiot> for what?
<tgm4883> i have to modprobe cx88-dvb so mythtv will use my hdtv 5500
<tgm4883> so i want to load cx88-dvb at bootup instead of needing to modprobe
<majoridiot> sudo sh -c "echo "cx88_dvb" >> /etc/modules
<majoridiot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/FeistyTop
<majoridiot> sorry
<majoridiot> wrong window LOL
<tgm4883> that didn't work so well for me
<tgm4883> was i supposed to copy and paste?
<majoridiot> what happened?
<majoridiot> you could copy or type it, either.
<tgm4883> gave me this on next line
<tgm4883> >
<tgm4883> i did c&p
<majoridiot> ah
<majoridiot> leading or trailing space?
<majoridiot> likely.
<majoridiot> ctrl-c
<tgm4883> yea
<majoridiot> if you haven't.
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> :)
<tgm4883> pvr should work oob right?
<majoridiot> yup
<tgm4883> i forget, thats why i need notes
<majoridiot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_hardware_list
<majoridiot> it's all in the guides... :)
<tgm4883> error
<tgm4883> sudo apt-get install mythtv-backend-master
<majoridiot> what error?
<tgm4883>  mythtv-backend-master: Depends: mythtv-backend (= 0.20-svn20070122-0.0ubuntu5) but it is not going to be installed
<majoridiot> hm.  might need to add his key
<tgm4883> i did
<tgm4883> added his key before update
<majoridiot> what wget did you use to add it?
<majoridiot> or did you have it on hand?
<tgm4883> wget http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1/80DF6D58.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<tgm4883> from his website
<tgm4883> http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1/
<majoridiot> hm.
<majoridiot> i'm trying an install now
<tgm4883> k
<majoridiot> the desktop packages work fine... i was just starting to test the server installs
<majoridiot> but i would think they would be the same for backend-master
<majoridiot> updating and upgrading now...
<tgm4883> i tried updating and upgrading again, 4 new updates, but still no go
<majoridiot> hm
<majoridiot> no problem here
<tgm4883> hmm
<majoridiot> sec
<majoridiot> did you ever get the first popup?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> i haven't got to install any mythtv stuff
<majoridiot> problem with your sources.list i'm thinking
<majoridiot> yeah... flawless here.
<tgm4883> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<tgm4883> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<tgm4883> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<tgm4883> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<tgm4883> deb http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1/ feisty all
<tgm4883> thats all thats in there
<tgm4883>  i added  the / after superm1 after it didn't work the first time
<tgm4883> wait
<majoridiot> deb http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1 feisty all
<majoridiot> works
<tgm4883> perhaps a problem with 64 bit
<tgm4883> ?
<majoridiot> ah
<majoridiot> perhaps so
<tgm4883> just thought about that, first 64 bit install with mythtv
<majoridiot> we'll need to ask superm1 when he gets back
<tgm4883> k
<majoridiot> i don't know the status of his packages and 64bit
<majoridiot> or mythtv and 64bit for that matter
<majoridiot> i quit running 64bit... too many hasles.
<tgm4883> lol, i starting running it to see if it would fix my mysql problem
<majoridiot> egads
<majoridiot> i was constantly running into problems running 64bit
<majoridiot> switched over to 32 bit and never looked back
<tgm4883> what kind of problems?
<majoridiot> various drivers, firefox plugins, mythtv... LOL
<tgm4883> ah
<majoridiot> but at that time i was compiling mythtv
<majoridiot> honestly, i never *noticed* a difference in speed between 32 and 64bit
<majoridiot> video would transcode a little faster, but not much.
<tgm4883> there shouldn't really be any speed difference, except for in transcoding
<tgm4883> should be about 1.5
<tgm4883> faster
<majoridiot> as i recall... roughly, yes.
<majoridiot> but it wasn't worth it for all of the other hassles.
<majoridiot> on a backend server, it probably would work well.
<tgm4883> not much difference for shows, but if you do lots of transcoding
<tgm4883> as things become more 64 bit, the gap should be noticable, but only  for time intensive things
<majoridiot> you aren't using a local repo? just the default ubuntu ones from the guides?
<tgm4883> just from the guides
<majoridiot> agreed... as more apps are written with 64bit capabilities.
<tgm4883> when i installed openssh, i had to put the cd in, but since then i have removed everything but the 5 things i posted
<majoridiot> you'd likely get a LOT better speeds out of a local repo
<tgm4883> true
<majoridiot> the two i switch between usually give me 1200Kbps
<tgm4883> i should have some sort of local repo here.  it would save me on the updating
<majoridiot> what location?
<tgm4883> but with fast internet i never really bothered
<tgm4883> oregon, usa
<tgm4883> gonna go grab some food, i should be back in about 1 hour
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> biab
<superm1> hey guys
<superm1> i didnt build the test packages for 64 bit
<superm1> only 32
<majoridiot> ah
<superm1> that requires two machines for me to do both
<majoridiot> i suspected
<superm1> the builds just finished on launchpad
<superm1> as long as they dont need to be acked by admins, they will trickle right to the mirrors
<majoridiot> :)
<superm1> i'm not sure if they need to be though
* majoridiot just realized he never hit "submit" on his pizza order
<majoridiot> 'DOH!
<superm1> haha
<superm1> majoridiot, appears that its on archive.ubuntu.com now
<superm1> that was quick :)
<superm1> at least the i386 is
<majoridiot> wow
<majoridiot> that is fast :)
<tgm4883> back
<tgm4883> family likes to talk at dinner
<tgm4883> thought it would never end
<tgm4883> so no 64 bit huh?
<majoridiot> superm1 said the new packages are in the main ubuntu repo
<tgm4883> even 64
<majoridiot> not sure if that means 64 bit builds or not
<tgm4883> the main repo being the ones in the guide?
<majoridiot> yes
<tgm4883> still looks like a no go
<tgm4883> :(
<superm1> amd64 built, its just a matter if it has updated on your local mirror yet
<superm1> i see it sitting on archive.ubuntu.com
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> yea and its on my mirror (mirror.cs.umn.edu)
<superm1> just installed from it
<tgm4883> is it in the universe?
<tgm4883> yay, installing now
<superm1> tgm4883, hopefully this should be *much* *much* more smooth of an install than previous packages
<tgm4883> seems to be so far
<tgm4883> has the new packages changed the guide more than when just installing the backend
<superm1> depends on whats "new" for you
<superm1> there are also some checks now on group membership
<superm1> for the frontend and backend
<tgm4883> ok, in mythtv-setup now
<tgm4883> is the time offset for xmltv listings
<tgm4883> is that my minutes, or hours?
<tgm4883> nm
<superm1> :)
<tgm4883> it appears that my pvr 150 is showing up twice under input connections, even though i only have 1 pvr150 under capture cards
<majoridiot> there is more than one input on the card
<tgm4883> I have 1 set (a set being tuner 1, svideo 1, composite 1, svideo 2, composite 2) for V4L (which I didn't setup), and 1 set for MPEG (which if I remember correctly is the pvr setup)
<tgm4883> i have a total of 10 inputs
<tgm4883> just for that card
<tgm4883> but i should only have 5
<superm1> go back and delete all tuners then
<superm1> and do them again
<majoridiot> yup.
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> ahh much better
<tgm4883> im thinking it may have had something to do with the analog input on the hdtv 5500
<tgm4883> even though it wasn't setup
<superm1> majoridiot, so do you think there needs more clarification with regard to if you did have a previous mysql password?
<tgm4883> and even though they all showed the same device
<majoridiot> superm1: there will be.  i will add it to the guide.
<superm1> or just leave that all to the packaging guide?
<superm1> *guide
<superm1> k
<tgm4883> should i get an error at the end of mythfilldatabase?
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> if the backend is not running.
<majoridiot> it is normal
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> cause it always worried me
<tgm4883> of course if i read the guide i would have known that
* majoridiot thought he had noted that in the mythfilldatabase section of the guide
<tgm4883> instead i skim
<tgm4883> majoridiot did
<majoridiot> ;)
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> says mythbackend already running
<majoridiot> do a restart instead of start
<tgm4883> so confused
<tgm4883> works though now
<tgm4883> so its not running, but says its running, but then when restart, not really running
<tgm4883> but started now
<tgm4883> does the escape key no longer exit mythtvfronend?
<superm1> it does
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> not working
<tgm4883> fortunatly ctrl-alt-bksp does
<tgm4883> does the backend auto start on boot, or do i need to add that somewhere?
<superm1> autostarts
<tgm4883> hmm, another problem then
<superm1> check out /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<superm1> and see what happened
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> 2007-04-10 22:14:36.123 Using runtime prefix = /usr
<tgm4883> 2007-04-10 22:14:36.866 New DB connection, total: 1
<tgm4883> 2007-04-10 22:14:36.995 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: 192.168.0.4
<tgm4883> 2007-04-10 22:14:37.266 Current Schema Version: 1160
<tgm4883> No setting found for this machine's BackendServerIP.
<tgm4883> Please run setup on this machine and modify the first page
<tgm4883> of the general settings.
<tgm4883> this is the end, a 4 minute gap between this and the rest (a reboot i suppose)
<tgm4883> now 192.168.0.4 is my backend server, but it is a frontend/backend combo, so should i put localhost?
<superm1> hm, did you by chance turn on the unique identifier option in the frontend?
<tgm4883> yea
<superm1> i think you might have encountered something i was trying to point out to majoridiot
<tgm4883> wasn't i supposed to?
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> remove ~/.mythtv
<superm1> and restart the computer
<superm1> and dont do that
<superm1> see if thing sare better
<tgm4883> remove it from the mythtv user?
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883> That seems to have fixed it
<superm1> yes, so i was right.  :)
<superm1> i'll let majoridiot know that part about unique identifiers needs to be clarified
<superm1> because this is way to easy for people to mix up
<tgm4883> i have some weird channels i never had before.  When trying to watch them (and see what they are) i seem to have crashed the backend
<superm1> on the HD5000 i'm taking it
<superm1> er 5500
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> froze the comp i thin
<tgm4883> k
<superm1> most likely encrypted channels
<superm1> that i would take off the list if i was you
<superm1> thats the unfortunate thing about hunting down channels that work when it comes to HD
<tgm4883> ok, will take them off the list.  Although, i dont get many channels to begin with (dont even have expanded cable)
<tgm4883> what really bugs me is comcast strips the HD signal of some info, so I have to manually enter the channel id in mythweb
<tgm4883> whoa, rebooted, still no backend.
<superm1> tail /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log still?
<tgm4883> 2007-04-10 22:31:52.120 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<tgm4883> 2007-04-10 22:31:52.466 Current Schema Version: 1160
<tgm4883> Starting up as the master server.
<tgm4883> 2007-04-10 22:31:52.625 New DB connection, total: 2
<tgm4883> 2007-04-10 22:31:52.661 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<tgm4883> 2007-04-10 22:31:52.772 EITHelper: localtime offset -7:00:00
<tgm4883> 2007-04-10 22:31:52.795 New DB connection, total: 3
<tgm4883> 2007-04-10 22:31:52.805 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<tgm4883> 2007-04-10 22:31:52.961 DVBChan(0) Warning: Symbol Rate setting (0) is out of range (min/max:5056941/10762000)
<tgm4883> 2007-04-10 22:31:52.996 EITHelper: localtime offset -7:00:00
<tgm4883> oh sure, now its running
<tgm4883> but doesn't seem to find the backend server as mythtv user
<superm1> was it just a fluke maybe?
<superm1> backend was still starting
<superm1> etc
<tgm4883> i switched back over to the mythtv user and still can't connect to the backend
<superm1> hm
<superm1> whats it telling you?
<superm1> a gui error?
<superm1> or a command line error?
<tgm4883> standard cannot connect to backend server in mythtv frontend
<tgm4883> im going to try rebooting again
<superm1> not password related or anythign though
<superm1> right
<superm1> just the standard "backend has gone away"
<superm1> etc
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> seems to be back working now
<tgm4883> weird
<superm1> i bet the backend was still starting up the backend process
<superm1> and thats all
<tgm4883> probably
<superm1> tgm4883, majoridiot just updated the page about unique identifiers compared to what it said before
<superm1> it now says " FE_3.png
<superm1> 
<superm1> Do not check this box unless you know exactly what you are doing. It will cause errors if used incorrectly. You have been warned. "
<tgm4883> sweet
<superm1> tgm4883, was the install fairly straightforward and painless then?
<superm1> particularly the ubuntu specific parts (package install, init scripts etc)
<tgm4883> yea pretty straightforward once the amd64 version hit my repos
<superm1> haha well you cant blame me for that - the packages were JUST uploaded like 6 hours ago
<tgm4883> is there a place to chage font size besides in appearance?
<superm1> you can change DPI
<superm1> of the X server
<tgm4883> that might be what i need to do, cause the text is small
<tgm4883> cant read it from the couch
<superm1> nvidia card?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> well
<tgm4883> onboard
<superm1> nvidia prop drivers
<tgm4883> yea
<superm1> in your Device section
<superm1> of xorg.conf
<superm1> add
<superm1>     Option "DPI" "100x100"
<superm1> and restart gdm
<tgm4883> ohh so much better
<tgm4883> i dont need glasses anymore
<tgm4883> or a telescope
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883> man it was small
<tgm4883> oh but it's not showing up at the correct resolution
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> what other than the screen section would do resolution
<tgm4883> i have only one resolution in there and it's not doing it
<superm1> desktop setup?
<superm1> or is this standalone
<tgm4883> frontend/backend combo, no desktop
<superm1> k
<superm1> easiest thing to do, quit mythfrontend, and then login as your regular user
<superm1> and check out the different resolutions available to you via xrandr
<tgm4883> ugh, non are good
<tgm4883> highest is 1024x768
<superm1> this is a widescreen i take it?
<superm1> and your not getting your widescreen res?
<tgm4883> no
<superm1> okay is the res your looking to get listed in xorg.conf right now?
<tgm4883> yea, its the only one listed in there (i changed 1024x768 out with 1366x768)
<superm1> and it was working the first time around?
<tgm4883> err, hadn't checked
<tgm4883> but
<superm1> without the DPI change?
<tgm4883> i just ran nvidia-settings and can set 1280x768, which then my tv says it's getting a 1366x768 signal
<superm1> hrm
<tgm4883> so should i just go with the 1280x768?
<superm1> as long as it looks good to you :)
<superm1> i didnt have to fight my tv to get 1360x768, but then again, i chose it on the basis of knowledge it would work out of the box
<superm1> when i bought it
<tgm4883> eh, things working out of the box are overrated :)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well thats the end of the story.....
<superm1> i spent many hours in retail stores with my thinkpad
<superm1> and a port replicator
<tgm4883> nice
<superm1> and a dual boot so i could play with power strip
<superm1> and some sample HD content
<tgm4883> thats the way to do it
<superm1> so i had what i'd like to think was the most "mythcentric" decision process
<tgm4883> is it safe to mix the medibuntu repo with these repos?
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> thanks for the help superm1
<tgm4883> its late, im going to bed
<superm1> np tgm4883
<superm1> glad you got things going here :)
<superm1> have a good one
<tgm4883> ill work in lirc tomarrow
<superm1> hey jono is there any way we can set the topic for this channel?
<superm1> i dont know who has operator rights on it
<jono> superm1: no idea who owns it
<jono> superm1: speak to a freenode staffer
<jono> :)
<superm1> jono: oh i thought you owned it :)
<jono> I am not sure
<jono> I might do
<jono> I am happy to transfer ownership to you if needed
<superm1> okay i'll see if i can find out who has ownership then
<jono> :)
<keescook> superm1: wrt to bug 96737, is there a way to detect if the system is been configured already?
<ubotu> Malone bug 96737 in mythtv "ubuntu-mythtv-frontend does not allow user to run mythtv-setup for configuration" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96737
<superm1> keescook, I have been trying to think about that - i'm not really sure if there is an easy way to
<keescook> because if so, we could add a test for that in the mythtv login scripts to launch mythtv-setup instead of mythfrontend
<superm1> indeed.
<superm1> that would save some trouble
<superm1> well what about this:
<superm1> check if the mythbackend binary exists
<superm1> and if so, do a mysql query
<superm1> to see if a setting that is only set when a backend is configured on that machine is launched
<keescook> mythtv-setup is for frontends too, though isn't it?
<superm1> nope, just on backends
<superm1> or backend/frontends
<keescook> aaah, cool.  that simplifies things.  :)
<superm1> so that problem indicated is only really a problem when you have a backend/frontend
* keescook nods
<keescook> back shortly, must reboot to latest feisty kernel.  :)
<superm1> keescook, okay how about this: provide a second session with ubuntu-mythtv-frontend called "MythTV Configuration", something that would use the same wrapper zenity style questioning.  it would do this: 1) Ask you if its okay to stop the backend and if so continue onward to 2, 2) Start mythtv-setup 3) Ask if you want to fill the database 4) Restart the backend for you.  5)Set the default session to frontend startup Then the postinst script
<superm1> of ubuntu-mythtv-frontend can set the default session to this if it sees mythbackend exists during ubuntu-mythtv-frontend installation
<superm1> only problem that wouldnt cover is how the user gets back into this session
<superm1> brb.
<superm1_> back
<superm1> jono, freenode staff said that the ubuntu group contact can take ops
<superm1> and set topics
<superm1> jono so i'm assuming thats you?
<jono> cool :)
<jono> nope
<jono> speak to the IRC team :)
<jono> Seveas can help
<superm1> jono, also with regard to the mailing list - it never got setup
<superm1> and i sent an email to mailmain@l.u.c
<superm1> but never got a response
<jono> you will have to wait for the admins
<jono> sorry
<jono> I can't speed it up
<superm1> oh i was just wondering if that was normal procedure?
<superm1> i mean they didnt even ack the email and say okay we'll get this done in X weeks
<superm1> or anything like that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-12
<superm1> keescook, you there?
<superm1> hey majoridiot
<superm1> just updated the Feisty_new page for ya
<majoridiot> ty
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> bouncing back and forth between things here
<keescook> superm1: hiya! sup?
<majoridiot> superm1: er, yeah... just a little better on the "what's new".  tyvm
<superm1> hey keescook
<superm1> i was gonna see if i could get you to get that old mythvideo debdiff in
<superm1> but i just got Hobbsee to do ti
<superm1> keescook, any more last minute thoughts on that bug about mythtv-setup not being runnable on ubuntu-mythtv-frontend
<superm1> ?
<superm1> majoridiot, i'm getting those two screenshots done
<superm1> finally
<majoridiot> :)
<superm1> k
<superm1> they're there
<superm1> anything mroe?
<majoridiot> i think that was it
<superm1> ready to go live?
<superm1> :)
<majoridiot> yup.
<majoridiot> :)
<superm1> k
<superm1> i'll change the front page
<superm1> okay consider us live....
<superm1> will need to update those ISO links
<majoridiot> leave as is for now or update with links to beta?
<superm1> hm
<superm1> well maybe update the links to RC ISOs?
<majoridiot> RC soon, right?
<superm1> today
<majoridiot> tomorrow.
<superm1> tomorrow
<majoridiot> er
<superm1> yes
<majoridiot> lol
<superm1> thought it was past 12
<majoridiot> in a few minutes.
<superm1> oh you know what i was going to say you should put in the whats new
<majoridiot> >
<majoridiot> ?
<superm1> you should mention your new firewire pages
<superm1> and a little about the new plugin pages
<majoridiot> firewire page isn't really new, but i guess so
<majoridiot> i definitely want to fill in the plugin pages a bit more too
<superm1> well you finished it the last few weeks did you not?
<majoridiot> no
<majoridiot> just moved it from an edgy-specific page
<superm1> didnt you reorganize it
<superm1> back before my break?
<superm1> i swear i thought you did
<majoridiot> eh... some.
<superm1> or at least the last month or two
<majoridiot> will do a WOL page in the next few days, as i feel better
<superm1> ah k
<superm1> what are you doing sitting up by a comp when your sick dude
<superm1> get in bed!
<majoridiot> been up and down
<majoridiot> head and sinuses fill with phlegmy goodness if i lay back too long
<majoridiot> LOL
<superm1> yuck
<majoridiot> yeah... weird variant- stomach flu straight into a cold
<majoridiot> but that's how everyone sems to be getting it around here.
<superm1> yup i know how it feels
<superm1> i'm so sick of being sick
<majoridiot> i'll bet
<superm1> okay majoridiot i'm gonna have to get going
<majoridiot> nite
<superm1> night dude
<superm1> feel better
<majoridiot> ty
<superm1> and very nice job on docs,
<majoridiot> you too
<majoridiot> ty
<superm1> glad things are live now!
<majoridiot> very nice job on the packages!
<majoridiot> agreed
<superm1> Thx.
<phlax> hi there - i have my dvb card working (tzap/dvbstream/mplayer), the tv_grab script seems to work and creates a .xmltv file, but when i try to scan for channels i get none, any ideas why?
<phlax> hi - im trying to get mythtv going on edgy - many things do not seem to work as stated in the docs - mythtv-setup does not allow most of the important fields to be edited - no channels being found despite dvb working ok - any ideas?
<superm1> Daviey, hey
<superm1> keescook, ping
<keescook> superm1: hiya
<superm1> heya keescook .  i just caught something related to update-notifier
<superm1> i noticed that our update-notifier wasn't working how it should
<keescook> oh? what's the issue?
<superm1> and its because an "exit 0" is coming three lines too soon
<keescook> d'oh
<superm1> but i fixed that, and things still aren't working right
<superm1> /var/lib/update-notifier/dpkg-run-stamp needs to be touched for update-notifier to show notifications
<superm1> but i can't find anywhere in the firefox/debian directory that is done
<superm1> so i'm not sure the right way that its supposed to happen
<superm1> i tried to ping asac about it, but i guess he isn't around
<keescook> dang, I wish I could help; I don't know anything about that subsystem.  :(  Did you ask on #u-dev about it?
<superm1> yea, no answers
<superm1> keescook, i got it figured out.  its because gdebi and dpkg both don't call the necessary apt hook that synaptic, update-notifier, and apt-get call.  adding the fixed package to a repository resolved the issue
<keescook> superm1: ah, very cool.  So if one uses "dpkg -i" it'll skip it, but "apt-get" does it?  wild.
<superm1> right
<superm1> i'll commit that fix to bzr, i just want to nail the mythtv-setup related problem still
<superm1> and then get these two in a debdiff
<keescook> I had no idea there was additional logic in apt-get.  I thought it was just a Dep resolver.
<superm1> :)
<superm1> keescook, i got disconnected, did you see my above posts^
<superm1> or did they not come in
<keescook> I saw:
<keescook> 12:17 < keescook> I had no idea there was additional logic in apt-get.  I thought it was just a Dep resolver.
<keescook> 12:17 < superm1> :)
<keescook> 12:44 -!- superm1 [n=superm1@ubuntu/member/superm1]  has quit [Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)] 
<keescook> 12:47 -!- superm1 [n=superm1@ubuntu/member/superm1]  has joined #ubuntu-mythtv
<keescook> 12:53 < superm1> keescook, i got disconnected, did you see my above posts^
<superm1> <superm1> keescook, hows this sound: in the startup script for ubuntu-mythtv-frontend, it checks for existance/executableness of mythtv-backend.  if it is there it checks for ~/.mythtv/backend_configured.  if thats not there, then we launch mythtv-setup.  if it is, we launch mythfrontend
<superm1> <superm1> and the problem is then solved
<superm1> is what you missed then
<keescook> yeah, that should work for new installs.
<keescook> it's not 100% solution (what if they run the script but don't save anything?)
<superm1> well then the backend is "configured"
* keescook nods
<superm1> because once mythtv-setup is launched, it writes data to the mysql server
* keescook nods
<keescook> and after that, they can run it separately, etc.  yeah, that should be fine.
<superm1> okay there are a few complexities around it with regard to them needing to fill the database and start stop the backend too
<superm1> i'll get something together
<superm1> and try it out in a vm
<superm1> okay majoridiot with these changes, basically that section gets simplified to two steps
<superm1> sudo apt-get install mythtv-backend-master (or) sudo apt-get install mythtv-backend
<superm1> followed by sudo apt-get install ubuntu-mythtv-frontend
<superm1> on login, zenity comes up asking if you want to run mythtv setup
<superm1> and if you say yes, it stops the backend for you
<superm1> runs mythtv-setup
<superm1> asks you if you want to fill the database
<superm1> if so it does it for you
<superm1> and then starts the backend and then runs mythfrontend
<majoridiot> "on login" meaning after restarting gdm directly after the package is installed?
<majoridiot> superm1: also, is this only concerning BE/FE installs?
<superm1> oh missed your first response
<superm1> meaning after estarting gdm
<superm1> yes
<superm1> this only concerns a be fe install
<superm1> or an install that someone adds mythbackend later
<superm1> to a fe only install
<superm1> the update notifier stuff concerns only desktop installs though
<superm1> keescook, will you be able to sponsor a debdiff on this tonite, or should i look in -motu?
<majoridiot> k... then is it necessary to stop the backend?  it should *not* be running at that point on a BEFE install and would not need stopped if adding a FE to an existing BE... no?
<superm1> in case for some reason it *is* started
<majoridiot> ah
<superm1> it just sends a kill signal if the process is around
<majoridiot> idiot insurance ;)
<superm1> and removed the pid
<superm1> yes
<keescook> superm1: sure I can try to stuff it in, but if I'm not around, ask motu for sure.  :)
<superm1> okay i have one more bug i am going to squeeze in
<superm1> and then it will be good to go
<keescook> :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-13
<superm1> keescook, okay i got a debdiff ready
<superm1> i tested its changes and so did majoridiot
<majoridiot> :)
<superm1> its attached to bug 105948
<ubotu> Malone bug 105948 in mythtv "Update Notifier notification isn't installed" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105948
<keescook> superm1: cool!
<keescook> superm1: urgh.  I wish there was a better way to handle the backend start/stop... :(  doing that kill/xterm seems hackish, but I guess it'll be okay
<superm1> well its just taken right from the init script
<superm1> but since mythtv cant do the init script without sudo
* keescook nods
<majoridiot> i think i'll give the RC a testdrive on my main box when it finally drops...
<majoridiot> see if it plays any nicer than herd 5 did.
<superm1> majoridiot, just upgrade with update-manager
<superm1> i did it to my desktop last night
<majoridiot> i had probs with hardware, as i recall.  wanna try the livecd first.
<superm1> keescook, everything else look good though?
<keescook> superm1: yeah, I'll get it built and uploaded in a few minutes.
<superm1> keescook, awesome!
<keescook> did Hobbsee say when universe freezes?
<superm1> today
<keescook> this area should be cleaned up for feisty+1, though, I'm not sure how.  :)
<superm1> which area should be cleaned up for feisty+1?
<keescook> the backend start/stop business.  :)
<superm1> oh of course
<superm1> well thats plenty of time to think
<superm1> and it only is affected on standalone installs
<superm1> its still clean for mythtv-setup.sh
<majoridiot> ok... second run through and mythbackend is running as it should be after the fill.
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> all systems go.
<superm1> okay majoridiot you just need a screen cap from that one thing in a desktop install now right?
<majoridiot> frontend 100% as well.
<superm1> for starting mythtv-setup?
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> *thinking*
<majoridiot> i should be able to cap the ssh session for server stuff, so that should be it.
<majoridiot> at the risk of redundantly repeating myself ad-nauseum-
<majoridiot> best...install...EVER.
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> well do we have all ends covered now for someone doing a GUI install
<superm1> to stay away from command line?
<superm1> that was the big thing i was hoping for
<majoridiot> should never have to open a terminal.
<majoridiot> :D
<superm1> k good
* majoridiot really wishes at least *some* mention of superm1's hard work on these packages had been left on the "what's new" page
* majoridiot understands, just the same.
<superm1> i dont like to be modest in documentation
<majoridiot> immodest?
<majoridiot> hehe
<majoridiot> 'cause yer WAY too modest sometimes.
<superm1> haha
<majoridiot> shall i do a server install?
<majoridiot> and cap that stuff?
<superm1> which stuff is needed in the server install yet?
<majoridiot> are there new prompts for the auto mythfill, etc or is that just for desktops?
<superm1> yea those are there
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> i'll grab 'em ssh
<superm1> but you can just use the desktop screen shots, because they will be done using zentiy
<superm1> zenity
<majoridiot> nothing left to test before i format this desktop?
<superm1> na i dont think so.  as long as these changes worked as expected
<majoridiot> eh... i'll cap the zenity shots... they are *slightly* different and some people get anal when the pix don't match the words. (unless you say forget it)
<majoridiot> it's up and running fine- although no tuners.  LOL
<superm1> well nothing has changed that would break anything else
<superm1> all packaging changes
<superm1> so no worries there
<keescook> superm1: uploaded!
<superm1> awesome keescook!
<superm1> wow thats like 8 or 9 mythtv bug fixes in 3 days
<superm1> :)
<keescook> :):)
<majoridiot> that's all?
<majoridiot> JUST 8 or 9?
<majoridiot> slacker.
<majoridiot> vg. ty. :)
<superm1> good
<majoridiot> looks like i finally got the auto dcc setup.
<superm1> dcc'ing is much easier on campus
<superm1> doesnt have to fight firewall at home
<majoridiot> these changes are in?  guide should be updated now?
<superm1> it wont hurt to update it, builds will be on mirrors by tomorrow
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> i'll do the server stuff and then update the pages
<majoridiot> superm1: guide changes complete
<superm1> good good
<superm1> hopefully these show up to the mirrors soon
<majoridiot> oops... forgot the mythtv-setup :S
<majoridiot> lol
<majoridiot> done.
<majoridiot> time to eat something.
<majoridiot> biab
<majoridiot> hm. missed him.
<majoridiot> hm. still no RC.  deadline missed?
<billbrasky> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000279.html
<majoridiot> where have you been billy-boy, billy-boy...
<majoridiot> ty ;)
<billbrasky> billy baroo
<majoridiot> oh billy, billy, billy, billy....
* billbrasky is frustrated with hardware
<majoridiot> LMAO a classic!
<billbrasky> hehe
<billbrasky> agreed
<majoridiot> what'cha fightin?
<billbrasky> i have a bushwood cc t-shirt i wear once in a while
<billbrasky> completely new system
<billbrasky> won't power up for some reason
<billbrasky> (my new myth system)
<majoridiot> you built it?
<billbrasky> yea
<majoridiot> all new stuff?
<billbrasky> been reseating stuff, and whatnot
<billbrasky> i think all new
<billbrasky> *scratching head*
<billbrasky> case is used
<majoridiot> do you get any BIOS beeps?
<billbrasky> :-)
<billbrasky> nothing
<billbrasky> weird stuff too
<billbrasky> like cpu fan won't spin up
<billbrasky> but gpu fan will
<majoridiot> wow
<billbrasky> i don't have any other hardware around here to troubleshoot & swap around
<billbrasky> plus been busy with other stuff too  :-/
<majoridiot> have you tried resetting the bios?
<billbrasky> i had lots of stuff available to play with at the last job, so i'd usually just bring it in to work to do all my work with
<billbrasky> not yet
<billbrasky> the mobo 'manual' is a fold out poster/pamphlet
<billbrasky> i couldn't believe it
<majoridiot> i'd start with a bios reset
<billbrasky> ea
<billbrasky> yea
<majoridiot> LMAO ew.
<majoridiot> what mobo?
<billbrasky> i have a list of 20 things to try
<billbrasky> foxconn something or other
<majoridiot> have you tried a diff power supply also?
<billbrasky> no that's on my list :-)
<majoridiot> ah
<majoridiot> start there
<majoridiot> that would explain GPU but no cpu, etc.
<majoridiot> different PS circuits. :)
<billbrasky> i've pared down my pc part collection... moved in with the gf to a place that is 600 sq ft. doesn't allow for 14 computers :-)
<billbrasky> yep
<majoridiot> and do it fast... if that PS is cooked, you could bork the mobo with bad voltages.
<billbrasky> right
* majoridiot stops with the bleeding obvious
<billbrasky> hehe
<billbrasky> np
<billbrasky> i got frustrated at not having any parts around here to swap out & test with
<majoridiot> get milk crates, dude... they are stackable
<majoridiot> (in case the GF has a sq ft rule)
<majoridiot> ;)
<billbrasky> haha
* billbrasky throws out 20 purses and 100 pairs of shoes
* majoridiot always bases agreements like that on square footage, not cubic
<majoridiot> getting rid of the sweaters alone would probably free up enough room for 2 or 3 good boxes.
<billbrasky> hehe
<billbrasky> looks like you guys been busy with the myth packages
<billbrasky> & documentation
* majoridiot is just trying to keep up with superm1
<billbrasky> looks good
<majoridiot> the "final" package for the moment is sheer brilliance.
<superm1> well i think that this pretty much is "final"
<superm1> supposed to freeze universe tonite
<majoridiot> for desktop installs, you only need to open a terminal to change the bind address for mysql and then again for a final start and test of the backend.  all the rest is now GUI
<billbrasky> impressive
<superm1> well you dont even have to do that much necessarily :)
<majoridiot> superm1: you had been quiet for a little while... wasn't sure what you were up to ;)
<billbrasky> i've been dying to use ubuntu as a base for myth
<superm1> majoridiot, i've been working on hw.  i heard my computer beep and came back
<majoridiot> superm1: anything good?
<majoridiot> or just maintenance?
<superm1> oh i heard it beep because you said my name ;)
<majoridiot> i'm just sitting here trying to see the appeal of aqua teen hungerforce
<billbrasky> haha
<billbrasky> i dig the show
<majoridiot> i was hoping haha... it just eludes me.
<majoridiot> and i dig odd humor
<billbrasky> but i can see why some people don't like it
<majoridiot> it's not "not like" per se, i'm just indifferent.  i think i've chucked twice in three or four viewings
<billbrasky> right
<billbrasky> what shows are your faves?
<majoridiot> classic stuff- fawlty towers, the dick van dyke show... well mst anything on tvland
<billbrasky> ha
<majoridiot> more modern stuff... anything from newsradio to little brittain
<majoridiot> my name is earl 30 rock and the office are current faves
<superm1> majoridiot, do u get bbc america?
<majoridiot> yup
<majoridiot> via firewire :)
<superm1> there is this show that i've been watching on it that i like
<superm1> Gordon Ramsey's: The F Word
<superm1> i dont have digital cable anymore (just analog), so i've been torrenting it, but i love this show
<billbrasky> yea i just started watching 30 rock
<billbrasky> office is funny stuff
<billbrasky> i like the original office too
<billbrasky> where you guys going tomorrow?
<superm1> class, work, bars?
<billbrasky> oops, wrong window ;-)
<superm1> haha
<majoridiot> superm1: is it running currently?  i can't find it in the scheduler
* billbrasky is glad he wasn't chatting about something more embarassing
<superm1> haha
<superm1> it should be
<superm1> i dont know i spelled his name right
<superm1> but the f word is pretty straightforward
<majoridiot> well i've looked under G R T and F
<superm1> maybe they are on a break right now, i know they were running new eps last month or two
<billbrasky> what is it ?
<superm1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_F-Word
<billbrasky> oh that chef dude
<superm1> yea he is an ass to all of his chef amateurs
<superm1> its helarious
<billbrasky> argh, getting late. c'yall later.
<majoridiot> ah.  off-schedule.  i'll keep my eyes open, tho.
<superm1> k
<superm1> the only show i watched on BBC america if that means much
<superm1> oh i better get going
<superm1> i dont want to miss the bus again
<superm1> tonite
<majoridiot> later
<superm1> gardengnome, around?
<Xenocide> hey majoridiot you there?
<majoridiot> kinda
<majoridiot> 'sup?
<Xenocide> i think im gonna redo my mythtv box, setup it up with different harddrives am i pretty much clear to go to feisty
<majoridiot> you'll like the new feisty packages :)
<majoridiot> doing laundry... keep talkin away, i'll brb.
<majoridiot> yes... the feisty packages are clear to go.
<majoridiot> the most recent should be in your local mirror by now... it is in the one that i use.
<Xenocide> cool
<Xenocide> i just hope the blue screen bug doesn't pop back up for me
<majoridiot> ?
<Xenocide> yea im doing laundry too
<majoridiot> blue screen bug?
<Xenocide> actually time to go get the clothes out f the dryer too
<Xenocide> brb
<majoridiot> np
<Xenocide> i had the blueman group looking people, mario submitted those screenshots to ATI devs
<Xenocide> idk if he told you
<Xenocide> brb
<majoridiot> oh that.  don't get your hopes up.  ATI has pretty much said no support now... nor for the forseeable future.
<majoridiot> i just pulled the radeon 9600 out of my backend box and put in a spare nvidia 5500FX.  got tired of fighting the ATI drivers to ge TV out working and their little announcement about incompatibility, etc. kinda sealed the deal.  no more ATI for me.
<Xenocide> well
<Xenocide> sadly my frontend/backend box is pci-express
<Xenocide> and i don't want to go shelling out $$
<Xenocide> agp fine i can get a card for next to nothing
<majoridiot> yeah
<Xenocide> i hate laundry!!!
<majoridiot> i just put in a (regular) pci 5500
<Xenocide> i could probabbly do that but i just don't want to spend any $$
<majoridiot> i had spares, so it worked out ok.
<Xenocide> damn my jeans are still wet
<Xenocide> its possible for mythvideo to pull off a share right?
<majoridiot> absolutely
<majoridiot> as long as the permissions are set right
<majoridiot> basically chmod -R a+r <path>
<majoridiot> to set read permissions globally
<Xenocide> cool
<Xenocide> impulling 600gb out and using freenas instead
<majoridiot> in fact, i want to setup my xvid drive on this frontend  so the backend can share it
<majoridiot> so i can watch xvids on the main tv when it is workin
<majoridiot> i will say that the one beauty thing about laundry day...
<majoridiot> cleeeeeeeeen sheeeeeeeeets.
<majoridiot> :D
<Xenocide> haha i almost done with mine
<Xenocide> for the feisty LIRC package, i don't need mario's repository for the pvr-150 remote, right?
<majoridiot> right
<Xenocide> looks like its so much easier to install
<majoridiot> MUCH :)
<Xenocide> no ivtv, or anything
<majoridiot> nope
<Xenocide> damn boy you should hav ehad me use fesity before
<majoridiot> it wasn't quite ready
<majoridiot> but it sure is now.
<Xenocide> when did it become "ready"
<majoridiot> last night.
<majoridiot> LOL
<Xenocide> LOL
<majoridiot> that was when the final changes were uploaded.
<majoridiot> are you doing a server or desktop install?
<Xenocide> and what were they
<Xenocide> alt
<Xenocide> so pretty much server
<Xenocide> openbox gui
<majoridiot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Feisty_new
<Xenocide> even mythweb is fixed :)
<Xenocide> bravo
<majoridiot> he has been busy. :)
<Xenocide> if only suspsend worked on feisty on my laptop
<Xenocide> works fine in edgy, so weird
<majoridiot> did the driver change?  if so, you might be able to downgrade until it is fixed.
<Xenocide> not sure
<Xenocide> this late, it might not be fixed
<majoridiot> my ethernet driver was broken for WOL in edgy but the new ver in feisty is fixed.
<majoridiot> as a later upgrade, possibly.
<Xenocide> like it comes up but X is artifacted
<Xenocide> its weird
<Xenocide> i just have to restart X control alt backspace
<majoridiot> hm.  have you searched for a bugreport?
<Xenocide> nope
<superm1> majoridiot, just sent u a note
<Xenocide> even the feisty cd isntalls faster
<majoridiot> yup
<Xenocide> im doing it right now
<Xenocide> i decided to not move hdds around
<Xenocide> even thought there are 3 ontop of eachother and almost no air ill keep it in there and jus tmove the mythtv files to the 200gb boot drive
<majoridiot> airflow is key
<Xenocide> i know
<Xenocide> this case eallows for a good amount but none near hdd
<Xenocide> htpc case
<Xenocide> 3 hdds stacked ontop of eachother absoultely NO room
<Xenocide> they get pretty hot
<Xenocide> burning to the touch
<majoridiot> that's way too hot, man.
<majoridiot> yer gonna cook 'em.
<Xenocide> yupppp
<Xenocide> yup
<majoridiot> at least get heat sinks for them or something
<Xenocide> tempted to pull them out
<Xenocide> heatsinks..for harddrves
<Xenocide> wtf
<majoridiot> yeah
<Xenocide> i have never heard of t hat
<majoridiot> i have a couple
<Xenocide> maybe if its in a 5.25 bay but not a standard one
<Xenocide> what do they look like
<majoridiot> yes 5.25
<Xenocide> oh ok
<Xenocide> well i ended up taking them out
<Xenocide> they were way too hot
<majoridiot> likely for the best
<majoridiot> if they are too hot to touch, the would not have survived long.
<Xenocide> eh its hung at running local bootscripts but i can ssh into it
<majoridiot> no... it just looks like it is
<majoridiot> go ahead and login
<majoridiot> from time to time that alt boots with a goofy screen.
<Xenocide> and i should use the pvr150 module
<Xenocide> incase i want ir blaster?
<majoridiot> for some reason it throws up the login before the init scrips are done.
<Xenocide> i didn' teven know he put that in there
<majoridiot> pvr150 for oncard blaster, yes.
<majoridiot> mceusb or mceusb2 for usb blaster
<Xenocide> pvr150 will also support the remote as well though
<Xenocide> right?
<majoridiot> yes... build 12c and pvr150
<majoridiot> that will do remote and blaster
<Xenocide> oh both of them
<Xenocide> crap
<Xenocide> i thought the pvr150 package included i2c
<majoridiot> sokay...
<majoridiot> start again with the dpkg-reconfigure step
<Xenocide> does this run without openbox or something?
<majoridiot> the backend only?  yes.
<Xenocide> no frontend as well
<Xenocide> does not ask for X server
<Xenocide> in the package?
<majoridiot> frontend rund openbox
<majoridiot> runs
<Xenocide> k
<Xenocide> and why does it tell me not to install ati drivers
<Xenocide> it says later
<Xenocide> but never says when
<majoridiot> you can install the drivers as soon as you have myth installed.
<Xenocide> k
<Xenocide> wow mythtv spash and everything
<majoridiot> yup
<Xenocide> this says i should have had to login and run mythtv setup but it did it for me so i don't have to worry about adding myself to the group, correctr?
<majoridiot> correct
<Xenocide> once i get mythsetup working fine probabbly about time to do ati drivers?
<majoridiot> sure
<majoridiot> any time after the mythtv packages are installed is fine
<Xenocide> what guide should i use
<majoridiot> ?
<Xenocide> for installing ati drivers
<Xenocide> any special way
<majoridiot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/WhatNext/Feisty or your preference...
<Xenocide> wow these help files are way nicer too :)
<Xenocide> nj on those ;)
<majoridiot> ty
<Xenocide> everything just works :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-14
<Xenocide> no nasty blue people either
<Xenocide> so much smoother than edgy
<majoridiot> vg
<majoridiot> :)
<Xenocide> ah crap
<Xenocide> im getting that stretched TV problem
<Xenocide> had to disable xV overlay
<Xenocide> majoridiot, might want to add that to your guide
<Xenocide> for ati cards that are missing half the screen reconfigure with "aticonfig --overlay-type=opengl or aticonfig --overlay-type=disable"
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> ty
* majoridiot suspects the gods are conspiring against him to prevent tv-out from ever working
<majoridiot> Xenocide: that aticonfig is a sudo, correct?
* majoridiot gives up and searches for the bong
<williammanda> hey major
<majoridiot> hola
<williammanda> i just finished adding more to the remote....
<williammanda> added mouse function....and some more programs
<majoridiot> excellent
<majoridiot> i've never played with the mouse function... how's that work out?
<williammanda> I couldn't get to work for mplayer..like you did...had to use dcop
<williammanda> the mouse was as easy to setup as mythtv
<majoridiot> it wouldn't work at all for mplayer?
<williammanda> i posted it on ubuntu
<williammanda> no...mplayer
<williammanda> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405009
<williammanda> i attached my files in the thread
* majoridiot is reading
<williammanda> brb..going to blockbuster
<williammanda> back
<majoridiot> try the reply
<majoridiot> ;)
<williammanda> ok
<williammanda> no luck major
<majoridiot> none of the keys work?
<williammanda> nope
<majoridiot> wtf?
<williammanda> this was one of the first programs i tried to use the remote with....
<majoridiot> those entries are from my working mplayer entries
<williammanda> it drove me crazy for 2 nights
<majoridiot> how are you launching mplayer?
<williammanda> i'm using mepis 6.5...which uses kde
<williammanda> i use the gui..kmplayer...
<williammanda> then i can select either mplayer or xine
<majoridiot> ah
<majoridiot> i thought you were using mplayer with mythvideo
<williammanda> sorry
<majoridiot> sec...
<majoridiot> lemme order a pizza...
<williammanda> sure
<majoridiot> hm
<majoridiot> i just launched gmplayer, which is the gnome frontend and it worked fine.
<williammanda> where did you get the "mPlayer" from?
<majoridiot> from another lircrc when i was putting mine together
<majoridiot> it's always worked.
<majoridiot> ok...
<majoridiot> look in ~/.mplayer
<majoridiot> see if there is anything in the config file
<williammanda> nope
<majoridiot> ok
<majoridiot> and your .lircrc file is in ~
<majoridiot> ?
<williammanda> /home/william/
<williammanda> or ~/.lircrc
<majoridiot> hm
<majoridiot> this makes no sense.
<majoridiot> that is where mplayer looks for it by default
<majoridiot> ok, try this...
<majoridiot> from a terminal"
<williammanda> k
<majoridiot> sorry... tested it first
<majoridiot> mplayer -vo xv <path to a video file>
<williammanda> played the video file
<majoridiot> remote work at all?
<majoridiot> play/pause?
<williammanda> yes..looks like they all work
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> it's the launcher
<majoridiot> (btw... mplayer or mPlayer... doesn't seem to be case sensitive)
<majoridiot> but the commands were, etc.
<williammanda> k...good to know
<majoridiot> see if there are mplayer launch options you can set in the launcher prefs
<william> this what is in the kde menu for lauching mplayer....
<william> kmplayer -caption "%c" %i %m %U
<william> had to change computers
<majoridiot> gotta read up... not familiar with it at all.  sec.
<majoridiot> try this:
<majoridiot> open up the config file in ~/.mplayer
<majoridiot> and enter
<majoridiot> lircconf=/home/william/.lircrc
<majoridiot> and try running it from kmplayer
<william> nothing
<majoridiot> it was a shot
<william> or no remote functions
<majoridiot> well.. you need to read the kmplayer docs to figure out why it's not launching with lirc
<william> kde 3.5.3
<william> ok i will
<majoridiot> do you have/need kdelirc installed?
<william> not this computer
<majoridiot> dunno
<majoridiot> well, at least you know it will work... once you figure you how to force it to.
<majoridiot> ;)
<william> yes...the quest goes on!
<william> is this an error to get concerned with?
<william> 2007-04-13 23:05:02.607 DVBChan(0) Warning: Symbol Rate setting (0) is out of range (min/max:5056941/10762000)
<william> i get this in the console for the backend
<majoridiot> looks like a database error
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-15
* majoridiot thinks it has been oddly quiet in here today
<Xenocide> majoridiot, nother question for you, its endless bro :)
<majoridiot> 'sup?
<Xenocide> you know how the tv display goes black after awhile at the home menu
<Xenocide> in fesity, when it goes black and i hit a button to bring the picture back its all dark like the brightness is helllla down
<majoridiot> this is on a standalone setup, right?
<majoridiot> no desktop
<majoridiot> ?
<Xenocide> yes sir
<majoridiot> sec... lemme go look at mine.  i just got it fully setup.
<majoridiot> mine came back fine
<majoridiot> what video card/driver/paint styles?
<Xenocide> default paint
<Xenocide> ati card :(
<Xenocide> remember all my problems lool
<majoridiot> QT style?
<Xenocide> yup
<Xenocide> SO close to ordering nvidia card
* majoridiot has a hard time keeping peoples probs straight
<Xenocide> its cool
<majoridiot> you using the proprietary driver?
<Xenocide> yup
<Xenocide> remember i told you to add the overlay problems for feisty
<Xenocide> to opengl or disable
<majoridiot> have you tried openGL paint style instead of QT?
<Xenocide> i should try that
<Xenocide> thanks
<majoridiot> sure... try that
<majoridiot> let it time out and see
<Xenocide> is a 6200 powerful enough for xVmc
<Xenocide> for HD
<majoridiot> not sure. lemme look.
<majoridiot> doesn't look promising
<majoridiot> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/XvMC
<majoridiot>  NVidia 6200 	 HD 	 Never got working 	 30-70% 	 default 	 default 	 0.19, 0.20 	 Never got XvMXC to work - it dropped every 2nd frame...
<Xenocide> majoridiot, trying the opengl right now waiting for it to time out
<majoridiot> k
<Xenocide> didn't work
<majoridiot> hm
<majoridiot> sounds driver related.
<majoridiot> try googling?
<Xenocide> thats my guess
<Xenocide> i did no luck so far
<Xenocide> blue people bug weee
<Xenocide> seriously screw ATI
<majoridiot> pretty much
<Xenocide> was that 6200 good enough
<majoridiot> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/XvMC
<Xenocide> looks like i might be picking one up
<Xenocide> wanna buy an X300SE pci express card? :)
<majoridiot> after all i've done for you, you treat me like that?
<majoridiot> :P
<Xenocide> want a free one?
<Xenocide> i don't think you even want that hahahha
<majoridiot> LMAO
<majoridiot> i was trying to give mine to superm1 the other night
<Xenocide> haha
<Xenocide> which card do you have
<majoridiot> he might wind up with quite a collection
<majoridiot> radeon 9600XT somethingorother usless POS
<Xenocide> those were nice cards
<Xenocide> a few years ago
<majoridiot> in windows it was ok for what i needed it for
<Xenocide> yea
<majoridiot> it's never been anything but a pain in the ass in linux
<Xenocide> hm
<Xenocide> this xvmc article says some of the cards do not support hd
<Xenocide> (with xvmc)
<Xenocide> so they just do cpu based hd upscaling
<majoridiot> it's a dodgy area
<majoridiot> i've never had much luck with xvmc
<majoridiot> now i don't need it.  the new box handles HD np.
<Xenocide> mine does too
<Xenocide> but more load off the cpu = way less heat
<Xenocide> i have a pentium 530 in there
<Xenocide> 3ghz w/ HT, aka overkill for mythtv
<majoridiot> hehe. a litle.
<Xenocide> damn hd is 9gb an hour
<majoridiot> yup
<Xenocide> i don't have a tuner but  hopefully my digital cable box will have firewire
<Xenocide> *hd tuner
<majoridiot> do you knpw what box they offer?
<Xenocide> nope
<Xenocide> oh hey fixed the dark screen
<Xenocide> turned overlay off in X
<majoridiot> how does the video look?
<Chadarius> Xenocide: you have comcast?
<Xenocide> timewarner
<Chadarius> Xenocide: Well that is probably good. Not totally sure about TimeWarner, but Comcast has encrypted everything except for local channels so firewire blows chunks right now
<Xenocide> thats the only way i can record HD except for OTA channels, correct?
<majoridiot> chadarius: that's against the law
<Chadarius> majoridiot: I wish it was but its not. The firewire port works fine if you use it with other devices that can use 5c encryption
<majoridiot> not unless they changed the law
<Chadarius> majoridiot: But MythTV and a PC is not one of those :(. And won't be until someone breaks federal law and figures out how to create a firewire driver that can do 5c decryption
* majoridiot is pretty sure 5C is hardware only
* majoridiot is going to look up the statute again
<Chadarius> majoridiot: Yep, but we can emulate a whole PC in software now so hopefully something is in the works
<Xenocide> crazy stuff
<majoridiot> well... no.  the law has not been changed.
<majoridiot> chadarius: 76.1904   Encoding rules for defined business models.
<majoridiot> (a) Commercial audiovisual content delivered as unencrypted broadcast television shall not be encoded so as to prevent or limit copying thereof by covered products or, to constrain the resolution of the image when output from a covered product.
<majoridiot> (b) Except for a specific determination made by the Commission pursuant to a petition with respect to a defined business model other than unencrypted broadcast television, or an undefined business model subject to the procedures set forth in 76.1906:
<majoridiot> (1) Commercial audiovisual content shall not be encoded so as to prevent or limit copying thereof except as follows:
<majoridiot> (i) To prevent or limit copying of video-on-demand or pay-per-view transmissions, subject to the requirements of paragraph (b)(2) of this section; and
<majoridiot> (ii) To prevent or limit copying, other than first generation of copies, of pay television transmissions, non-premium subscription television, and free conditional access delivery transmissions; and
<majoridiot> (2) With respect to any commercial audiovisual content delivered or transmitted in form of a video-on-demand or pay-per-view transmission, a covered entity shall not encode such content so as to prevent a covered product, without further authorization, from pausing such content up to 90 minutes from initial transmission by the covered entity (e.g., frame-by-frame, minute-by-minute, megabyte by megabyte).
<majoridiot> that's pretty clear... if you pay for it, you have every right to time shift
<majoridiot> and there's no definition of "acceptable" methods.
<majoridiot> so vcr, dvr, computer, dvhs or frame by frame with a cellphone is all legal.
<Chadarius> majoridiot: Perhaps this section has something to do with us being bent over...Except for a specific determination made by the Commission pursuant to a petition with respect to a defined business model other than unencrypted broadcast television, or an undefined business model subject to the procedures set forth in 76.1906:
<majoridiot> there is none on record with the fcc.
<Chadarius> majoridiot: Perhaps the Commission has made a specific determination?
<majoridiot> (it's a shell game, pal)
<majoridiot> determinations must be published... and there are none published.
<majoridiot> the sticking point is this:
<majoridiot>  (ii) To prevent or limit copying, other than first generation of copies, of pay television transmissions, non-premium subscription television, and free conditional access delivery transmissions; and
<majoridiot> recording via firewire is a first generation copy
<majoridiot> which they can not prevent
<majoridiot> if they insist they can, the onus is theirs to prove it... because it aint on the books as far as i can tell
<majoridiot> and i keep on top of this as much as possible
<majoridiot> chadarius: call dick durbin's office and ask them to look into it.
<majoridiot> ;)
<Chadarius> Yeah I will
<majoridiot> the only "computer" limitation in the statute is specifically internet-based or via cable modem.  thaz it.
<Xenocide> what is the key for the guide again?
<superm1> majoridiot, take a look at some of this recording that i got sent
<superm1> guess what you think the cause of the troubles was
<superm1> wow i have an awesome upload speed to you.  750kb/s???
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> i get 1250 from your repo most times
* majoridiot is looking
<majoridiot> wow.  what was this recorded with?
<superm1> pvr-***
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-07
<Dar1us> tried googling the actual error message?
<Dar1us> well buffer underflow could be to do with bit rate
<Dar1us> because you are going file to file it's not like it needs to go faster than real time or anything
<Dar1us> hah! I knew it was bitrate related :)
<Dar1us> oops mt
<Dar1us> sigh
<kmyth> what's the status on mythbuntu 8.04?
<kmyth> beta yet?
<kmyth> topic
<neoneddy> yeah ther is a beta
<neoneddy> i run it
<rhpot1991> 8.04 is beta, and will be till ubuntu 8.04 is no longer beta
<neoneddy> its pretty stable for my blood
<rhpot1991> I agree its pretty stable
<neoneddy> rhpot are you familiar with mythachive?
<rhpot1991> sorry can't say that I am
<neoneddy> i've been having some problems burning large files
<kmyth> i never had good results w/ mytharchive in .20
<kmyth> any improvements in .21?
<TelnetManta> anyone have an opinion on a Athlon XP 3200+ as a backend CPU?
<TelnetManta> will it be sufficient to run multiple tuners?
<toad0225> anyone use Dish Network? I'm trying to figure out how to sort out what channel is what using lyngsat.com
<toad0225> PPV in partuicular
<TelnetManta> what do you need to know toad0225?
<TelnetManta> http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/dish110.html
<TelnetManta> http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/dish119.html
<TelnetManta> should tell you all you need to know.
<tgm4883_laptop> TelnetManta, backend only?
<TelnetManta> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> should be fine then
<joecurlee> hi all, anyone know of a way to start up programs with lirc?
<joecurlee> i have a remote using lirc working perfectly with mythtv, but I want to start mythtv by just pressing the power button... or perhaps shut down my computer with it etc... trying to make it easy for the wife
<joecurlee> I'm guessing that you can do this by just editing the .lircrc file, but I'm not sure where to go from there, or if this is even possible
<joecurlee> ok i'll take that as a no :) thanks anyway
<kmyth> should nvidia-glx-new work with my onboard 7050pv?  the restricted driver manager says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<[nrx]> MythTV wont launch the video section... it wont let me go into setup and launch the video setup part either. Can anyone help?
<[nrx]> "Unable to configure plugin 'mythvideo': not initialized" appears in the error log
<directhex|work> what version is your libmythtv?
<directhex|work> and your mythvideo?
<[nrx]> :s how do i find out?
<directhex|work> dpkg -l mythvideo
<directhex|work> that's a good start
<directhex|work> and dpkg -l libmyth\*
<[nrx]> http://pastebin.com/m4675946f
<directhex|work> what do you notice?
<[nrx]> that the versions aren't the same across the board
<directhex|work> bingo
<directhex|work> your mythvideo is for 0.20, the rest is 0.21
<[nrx]> is there a quick way to update mythvideo?
<directhex|work> aptitude install mythvideo
<[nrx]> i'd guess the same problem applies to any other plugins that don't work then
<[nrx]> thank you directhex|work  - you've helped me a good few times ;)
<directhex|work> [nrx], try "dpkg -l | grep 0.20.2"
<directhex|work> that should show all old-version stuff you have lying around
<[nrx]> thanks :)
<aSpastic> can I ask someone about the diskless thing....when i go to build image and click the button, nothing happens and the button remains depressed
<sslashes> any idea why all imdb script stopped working for me this morning?
<sslashes> (no upgrade or anything)
<sslashes> problem with imdb?
<sslashes> erm, nvm
<sslashes> i installed moblock last night, probly has something to do with it
<EvilGuru> Just typical, I update the nvidia drivers and boom... X breaks
<directhex|work> what have you learnt?
<EvilGuru> Never to trust nvidia updates
<EvilGuru> Must be the 3rd or 4th time it has happened to me on Ubuntu. Normally something simple
<directhex|work> and you updated it how, exactly?
<EvilGuru> apt-get upgrade
<directhex|work> running which release?
<EvilGuru> 8.04 beta
<EvilGuru> There we go, fixed
<directhex|work> and you ran "upgrade", which doesn't inlclude anything with changed dependencies
<directhex|work> e.g. deal with updated kernels with uidated nvidia.ko modules?
<EvilGuru> no kernel update as far as I am aware
<EvilGuru> just the nvidia-glx drivers (I am unsure if they ship with a kernel module or if it is in a different package)
<directhex|work> odd, 2.6.24-15- was released in the last 24 hours or so
<directhex|work> the kernel module is in linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<EvilGuru> I am still -14
<EvilGuru> Kernel updates normally go fine, however
<directhex|work> you probably are, if you're only running partial updates
<directhex|work> do a proper update/upgrade, and reboot.
<EvilGuru> doing so now
<directhex|work> and don't use apt-get, it's crap at dependency resolution!
<EvilGuru> I never really liked aptitude
<EvilGuru> (unsure what else there is available)
<directhex|work> use aptitude on the command line. don;'t use the aptitude gui
<EvilGuru> directhex|bsp: Oh, neat. I did not know aptitude had a command line variant. Only knew of the ncurses GUI
<directhex|work> it's mostly like apt-get, but better at handling complex resolutions
<EvilGuru> I think the AV sync of my PVR-150 is slightly out, is there any way I can apply a slight offset
<directhex|work> it became the official too for proper handling of things back with debian sarge, iirc
<EvilGuru> I'll have to play around with that
<aSpastic> anyone here?
<versus> /usr/bin/amixer set PCM mute &
<versus> oh
<versus> Hi I actually wanted to post my problem first: I type the command from above into the command line but all I get back is Invalid command. Does anyone know what I do wrong?
<_StefanS_> hi there
<_StefanS_> I was wondering if there's an option in mythbuntu to play ripped dvd's off the harddrive (without using the DVD -> HD rip; as I already have my entire collection on HD) ?
<directhex|work> yes
<_StefanS_> They're placed in <Title>/VIDEO_TS/ mostly.
<_StefanS_> directhex|work: can you direct me to where it is, because just selecting the video_ts.ifo doesnt start the dvd :(
<directhex|work> i'm pretty sure mythvideo supports VIDEO_TS folders by default
<rhpot1991_laptop> _StefanS_: mythvideo
<_StefanS_> directhex|work: maybe something additional needs to be done for filetypes ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> if it doesn't support vob's you can enable them somewhere in the options
<_StefanS_> rhpot1991_laptop: alright, but it will give me the regular dvd menu/title and so on, right ?
<_StefanS_> rhpot1991_laptop: like when playing from a regular dvd in the drive
<rhpot1991_laptop> it does with my iso's
<_StefanS_> rhpot1991_laptop: uhm, mine is not iso's, but maybe it will work anyways (i guess it mounts them in the background before playing)
<directhex|work> what's to mount?
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya I dunno how its gonna work with the vob's
<_StefanS_> well I guess it has to mount the iso's internally to play the dvd, no ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> unless you can point it at the one that holds the menu
<rhpot1991_laptop> _StefanS_: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MythVideo
<_StefanS_> rhpot1991_laptop: thanks
<_StefanS_> is there any point in switching from mplayer to vlc ? I mean does it give more success(stability?) while playing back video ?
<_StefanS_> or xine i've heard somewhere also..
<_StefanS_> just wondering.
<directhex|work> or Internal
<_StefanS_> directhex|work: is internal the best choice ?
<_StefanS_> sorry, its all in the url rhpot1991_laptop just sent me
<directhex|work> _StefanS_, typically. assuming you're not using a self-compiled 0.21 release which has a horrible dvd playback bug
<_StefanS_> forget me asking :D
<_StefanS_> directhex|work: I'm using the latest mythbuntu beta
<rhpot1991_laptop> internal player can not do well with some menu's I've used xine in the past to work around this
<rhpot1991_laptop> the internal one in mythbuntu 0.21 works pretty well though
<_StefanS_> rhpot1991_laptop: uhm ok, I will experiment with that
<_StefanS_> sure hope that intel driver in hardy is soon settling down; seems quite unstable doing video playback
<_StefanS_> thanks for the help directhex|work, rhpot1991_laptop, I'm off.
<directhex|work> i could do with a little nap
<aSpastic> Hi people
<aSpastic> can someone offer me advice on the diskless server...i cant seem to build a client
<aSpastic> with the gui
<EvilGuru> Is there any way of disabling the 'X can not start fallback' thing?
<EvilGuru> As the problem is that it nukes my Xorg log and makes it quite hard to get a console login
<directhex|work> EvilGuru, xorg.0.log.old
<EvilGuru> Fatal server error: xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open virtual console 7 (Input/output error)
<EvilGuru> I have never seen that error before in my life
<versus> Hi I`d like to autostart irexec at startup any ideas how to do that?
<Koffa> anyone have a reference to a setup where computer turns on television (to correct av-input) via scart?
<MythbuntuGuest92> anyone if the python CPU hog on Diskless MCC is fixed?
<sebrock> does anyone know if mplayer supports DVD-NAV (menus etc...) now?
<sebrock> or in the hardy release?
<rhpot1991_laptop> sebrock: I can tell you that the new internal player in 0.21 does them well, as does xine
<sebrock> rhpot1991_laptop: well from a binary file such as .img or .iso?
<rhpot1991_laptop> I do from .iso
<sebrock> I remember Xine had some trouble with interlacing last time I checked
<rhpot1991_laptop> and as dvd
<sebrock> from which player?
<rhpot1991_laptop> used to use xine, now I use the internal
<rhpot1991_laptop> I've seen the internal crash randomly sometimes, but its much imporved
<sebrock> ok, I think Ill go with internal then
<whodat> is there a guide on switching from knoppmyth to mythbuntu? I want to keep all my recordings, schedules, channel icons, etc etc etc
<Seeker`> is it possible to have the mythweb interface password protected, but not have the streams password protected
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-08
<ahave> would anyone care to offer advise on how i can further debug my sata issue with mythbuntu? I can not seem to read SATA1, or SATA2 with or without AHCI..I get alot of 'unknown devices' in lspci, could it be that i am lacking a needed driver?
<EvilGuru> ahave: Since it seems like a more general question, #ubuntu might be a better bet
<ahave> trying there also, thanks
<ahave> wasnt sure if mythbuntu came with a smaller drivers package or something
<EvilGuru> ahave: I have never had to do anything to get S-ATA/IDE drives to work
<EvilGuru> Other than ensure that I have a recent kernel version, that is
<ahave> I would assume if i downloaded the mythbuntu iso ... a month ago that would contain the most recent kernel?
<ahave> atleast a recent enough one to support S-ATA
<ahave> the SATA drives work fine in windows, and I can seem them in the BIOS
<EvilGuru> I know a year-and-a-bit ago when I first got my motherboard I had to use a patched kernel due to lack of support for the IDE chipset in mainstream ones
<ahave> hmm
<EvilGuru> luckily, that is no longer the case
<ahave> how can i check the IDE chipset?
<directhex> ahave, what's the mobo?
<ahave> biostar 7050
<directhex> sounds like nforce
<ahave> yes
<directhex> nforce chipset!
<directhex> ought to be fine
<ahave> then what could be the problem?
<ahave> my sata DVD drive works fine
<ahave> it automounts atleast
<EvilGuru> ahave: I had an nForce2 motherboard a while back which had a S-ATA jumper. They would show up in the BIOS, but windows would not touch them unless the jumper was right
<directhex> you're not using "RAID" are you?
<EvilGuru> Although, if your DVD drive works, then chipset support doesn't seem like it
<ahave> directhex, no RAID
<ahave> the DVD automounts, let me try and see if i can read
<ahave> currently the SATA drives will not even automount
<EvilGuru> Have you tried another distribution?
<ahave> EvilGuru, the thing is i can see the SATA HDD just fine in windows
<ahave> the fact that it is a NTFS filesystem keep it from automounting?
<EvilGuru> I have not tried NTFS for a while, but two years ago at least I never had a problem mounting it read only
<EvilGuru> my understanding is that since then the situation has improved somewhat with write support available
<ahave> hmm, i just noticed something. I opened up gparted and the terminal displayed some error message saiting 'Unable to open /dev/scd0 read-write (Read-only file system). /dev/scd0 has been opened read-only. Unable to open /dev/scd0 - unrecognised disk label
<ahave> EvilGuru, I have had ubuntu automount NTFS drives just fine in the past
<ahave> oh wait, perhaps scd0 is my DVD drive? ...
<tgm4883> http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/hd_pvr.html
<EvilGuru> tgm4883: I wonder what the quality is like
<directhex> scd0 is scsi cdrom #1
<directhex> or sata. or whatever
<tgm4883> I would assume pretty good, but we will find out in may
<tgm4883> well, june
<EvilGuru> 10MBit/s x264 quality is outstanding
<ahave> how does mythtv dvd ripper output files? .iso? or what? .divx?
<c3rb3rus5> i think it depends on what setting you are using
<ahave> ah, so it can output a .iso?
<c3rb3rus5> the iso setting rips to iso.. i think that cthe compressed ones rip to vob?
<ahave> ah,ok
<ahave> i havent played with it yet
<ahave> oh can i stop the backend service from running?
<ahave> how*
<c3rb3rus5> sudo /etc/init.d/mythbackend stop
<ahave> hmm, i am trying to unmount a FS.. but it tells me it is busy.. what else could be running on it?
<c3rb3rus5> you dont have any terminals or windows opened to a folder in the tree you are trying to umount do you?
<ahave> c3rb3rus5, oops..
<ahave> :(
<ahave> i am full of silly mistakes tonight
<ahave> thanks!
<c3rb3rus5> haham it happens
<ahave> i am having trouble setting up storage groups.. it tells me that the test file can not be created
<c3rb3rus5> ahave: i have not set them up yet, but did you make sure that the directories are writable by the mythtv user?
<ahave> hmm
<ahave> one sec
<ahave> ah, ha!
<ahave> how can i change user permissions?
<c3rb3rus5> to change the owner the command is chown
<c3rb3rus5> change actual permissions is chmod
<ahave> so i would have to change to mythtv user? then change permissions?
<ahave> or set permissions as root on the folders
<c3rb3rus5> if you are using the gui you might be able to open up a properties dialog and change from there
<c3rb3rus5> you should be able to set perms as root
<c3rb3rus5> you'll have to bear with me, i dont quite remember.  i'm not a steady linux user, switching soon though (hopefully)
<tgm4883_laptop> ahave, chown mythtv:mythtv /dir
<tgm4883_laptop> you will need to use sudo on that
<ahave> i set the ownership to mythtv, and the backend setup seems to be ok with writing the test file. but when i go to watch liveTV it cuts back to the main menu
<ahave> is there a way i can just set the destination without using a storage group?
<tgm4883_laptop> ahave, what does the backend log say about it?
<ahave> remind me how to read the backend log?
<tgm4883_laptop> nano /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<ahave> auto expire, max required free space 1GB
<ahave> there should be 700GB free
<tgm4883_laptop> thats all finr
<tgm4883_laptop> can you pastebin the last 20 lines of your log
<ahave> sure
<ahave> well, wait. i can go ahead and tell you permissions are not set correctly
<ahave> error, opening file .../.mpg' eno: permission denied (13)
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> what dir are you trying to write to?
<ahave> seperate internal sata drive... /media/media1/liveTV
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> what is the output of this
<tgm4883_laptop> ls -l /media/media1/
<ahave> http://rafb.net/p/GnVFKr77.html
<tgm4883_laptop> yea you didn't set the owner as mythtv
<ahave> is chown recursive?
<ahave> i set it to media1 as owner
<tgm4883_laptop> not unless you use the recursive switch
<ahave> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> chown -r
<ahave> -R?
<ahave> -r wouldnt work
<ahave> now ls -l shows mythtv as owner
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry, yea -R
<ahave> yay, working
<ahave> wow. my sata drive is crazy loud
<ahave> the moving head is quite loud
<tgm4883_laptop> seagate 7200.10?
<ahave> .11
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> take it back, get a new one?
<ahave> really?
<ahave> i can hear it
<tgm4883_laptop> well with the 7200.10 i had one that was pretty loud and one that is pretty quiet
<tgm4883_laptop> so it seems hit or miss
<ahave> 6 ft away, no background noise and it is obvious that the head is moving
<ahave> what is the change that it is the way mythtv is streaming mpeg2 content to the HDD that is making the noise?
<ahave> cause i am copying /* to /media1/test and i hear very little noise at all
<ahave> any ideas?
<replman> Hi!
<replman> Is Terratec Cinergy 1200 DVB-S supported?
<replman> Technisat SkyStar 2?
<directhex|bsp> replman, check the linuxtv wiki
<replman> i did. Only the mythtv-wiki doesn't list the card
<directhex|bsp> did i say mythtv wiki?
<replman> A p2, 450Mhz just for recording...should be enough?
<replman> No directhex|bsp, you didn't :-)
<ali1234> of 8.04:  "It is very important to note that this release is not compatible with Mythbuntu 7.10 or any other MythTV 0.20.2 based distribution."
<ali1234> why is it very important, exactly?
<ali1234> does it just mean you can't mix frontend/backend from different versions?
<rhpot1991_laptop> yes
<rhpot1991_laptop> upgrade all or none
<ali1234> right, well, i only have one myth machine
<ali1234> for a minute i was worried that upgrading from 7.10 was going to completely mess it up
<rhpot1991_laptop> no, but 8.04 is different enough that you will most likely need to tweak some things again after upgrading
<rhpot1991_laptop> see the faqs
<ali1234> no problem, i just bought a new tuner anyway so it will need to be reconfigured
<ali1234> new tuner supports the transport stream thing, that's why i'm upgrading
<ali1234> ha! all the upgrade FAQs relate to things that never worked in the first place :)
<tgm4883> ali1234, link?
<ali1234> the one in the topic
<ali1234> for me, music/video/dvd stuff never worked
<tgm4883> key words there
<tgm4883> <ali1234> for me
<ali1234> right
<ali1234> so, if i upgrade, and they still don't work, i won't be particularly suprised
<rhpot1991_laptop> you mean in mythweb?
<ali1234> in mythweb or the front end
<rhpot1991_laptop> FE separate from the BE?
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> it goes like this: I put in an audio cd, it goes to the audio player thing, but the track listing is empty and none of the buttons work except escape
<ali1234> same for videos and dvds
<rhpot1991_laptop> sounds like you got your media mounting screwed up
<ali1234> i didn't touch any of that
<ali1234> in any case, i just use vlc, it works fine
<rhpot1991_laptop> prob check the settings in the frontend and make sure they are pointing to the same place as you are playing from in vlc
<ali1234> it is
<ali1234>  /media/cdrom for videos
<ali1234> dvd/audio cd player does not appear to have a mount point configuration
<ali1234> in any case, it detects that i inserted a CD, it just wont play it
<gandalfcome> Mythbuntu upgraded to mythtv 0.21 and now livetv doesnt work anymore (I have seperate frontend  and backend). I have the feelingit could be the misconfigured upnp. where do I configure that?
<tgm4883> gandalfcome, live tv doesn't work over upnp
<gandalfcome> tgm4883: Any idea what could be the problem
<ali1234> youtube.com
<gandalfcome> If you click live tv, it is black for a second antd hen goes back to the start screen
<tgm4883> gandalfcome, check the backend log
<gandalfcome> ali1234: was that for me?
<gandalfcome> i tried didnt see anything special
<gandalfcome> imho it didn't say anything about the frontend connecting
<tgm4883> check your frontend log
<gandalfcome> so I thought perhaps its the upnp not getting the right adress to connect
<ali1234> oops lol, wrong keyboard
<ali1234> gandalfcome: did you upgrade both frontend and backend?
<gandalfcome> yes, now the frontend even to the 8.04 beta
<gandalfcome> it can watch recordings just now livetv
<ali1234> ok but are they both 0.21?
<ali1234> hmm... well... don't know then. i guess if the log doesn't say anything useful, your only hope is to look at what is happening with a protcol analyser
<gandalfcome> MythSocket(8274760:-1): writeStringList: Error, called with unconnected socket. that could be it
<ali1234> could be. it's not a very helpful error message unless you are intimately familiar with mythtv core code, which i am not
<gandalfcome> me neither
<ali1234> can you watch a recording in progress?
<ali1234> anybody know if 8.04 has an nvidia driver where interlaced output works properly?
<gandalfcome> could be, i'm doing remote maintenance
<gandalfcome> as far as I know
<ali1234> define "remote maintenance"?
<directhex|work> ali1234, interlaced output from interlaced source?
<ali1234> directhex|work: yes, the same thing i've been harping on about for the past 6 months since i started using mythtv...
<directhex|work> you can't do interlaced output from interlaced source with nvidia kit. only matrox cards do it properly. the video driver doesn't know which field your display is showing, and can't pass the info to the playback app
<directhex|work> deinterlace your source
<ali1234> directhex|work: i simply don't believe that the nvidia gpu is incapable of this. so it really boils down to if/when nvidia will bother to include it in their driver
<directhex|work> ali1234, they haven't yet. it's a problem that was on TNT cards.
<directhex|work> if using svideo or composite, try the flivker filter settings. man nv.
<ali1234> no i use vga
<ali1234> (vga connector with custom modeline)
<directhex|work> urgh. what a stupid fringe case.
<directhex|work> you expect them to bother with such an obscure scenario when interlaced displays are history?
<ali1234> well, if i wanted to watch tv in crap quality, i'd just watch it on youtube
<ali1234> those new "HD" displays are going to carry on looking worse than CRTs until HD broadcasts come to freeview - in about 10 years
<ali1234> if nvidia don't want to support interlace properly, why do they even bother at all?
<ali1234> i had an idea actually
<ali1234> i could build a small parallel port circuit that detects the field, and does an interrupt
<ali1234> no idea if this would actually work, but the circuit would contain perhaps $4 of parts, if not less
<a1fa> wo wo wo wo
<a1fa> so is mythbuntu 8.04 stable be released the same day 8.04 gets released?
<tgm4883> a1fa, that or a few days later
<a1fa> ah
<a1fa> i am getting ready to rebuild my debian box -> mythbuntu
<a1fa> i am still debating if i should do raid
<a1fa> i think it could be an overkill, especially since lvm is supported
<tgm4883> as is storage groups
<a1fa> whats that
<tgm4883> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Storage_Groups
<a1fa> cool
<a1fa> i think 500gb hd will be nuff?
<a1fa> any known issues with the beta?
<a1fa> did anyone get mythbuntu to work on xbox?
<rhpot1991_laptop> a1fa: depends on your definition of work
<rhpot1991_laptop> I've run an actual frontend there with xebian, and the mythtv python scripts for xbmc
<rhpot1991_laptop> xbmc currently has some mythtv functionality as well, see the faqs
<Daviey> ofc, mythtv not being made from a stolen SDK ...
<frank_> well xbmc is being ported to linux now ;-)
<Daviey> frank_: yeah.. thats a running joke isn't it?
<Daviey> They've been saying that for 2 years
<Daviey> </cynic>
<frank_> Daviey: haven't been following that closely. I never actually used xbmc!
<tgm4883_laptop> what about xbmc?
 * tgm4883_laptop uses xbmc
<Daviey> traitor!
<rhpot1991_laptop> heh
<rhpot1991_laptop> Daviey: actual frontend on xbox, runs slowwwwww
<Daviey> i would think a backend would be just as crap
<rhpot1991_laptop> well I ran it frontend only and connected to an existing backend
 * rhpot1991_laptop shudders at the thought of running a backend on an xbox
<tgm4883_laptop> why would you want to do that?
<rhpot1991_laptop> well if it was all you had
<rhpot1991_laptop> you could usb tuner it out
<rhpot1991_laptop> s/out/up/
<directhex> all you have? buy a real computer
<directhex> a ?100 one from a charity shop would be a better bet
<Daviey> it could be just a transcoding be
<Daviey> or a secondary backend to supply content
<tgm4883_laptop> transcoding would take you ages
<Daviey> yup
 * rhpot1991_laptop watches his X2 5000+ continue to run on tgm4883's export command all day long
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, I would think it would be done by now
<rhpot1991_laptop> nope :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> started at 11:52
<tgm4883_laptop> but it's only 11:06
<rhpot1991_laptop> its actual HD, dunno if that would matter, only 30 mins long too
<rhpot1991_laptop> well 11:52 real time
<rhpot1991_laptop> so about 2 hours and 20 mins so far
<tgm4883_laptop> yea it only took me about that long for an hour program
<rhpot1991_laptop> sudo HD though
<rhpot1991_laptop> Stream #0.0[0x7c0]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1920x1088, 38217 kb/s, 29.97 fps(r)
<tgm4883_laptop> yea 4 times as much information to process
<rhpot1991_laptop> might be able to rook some info from there
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: I think I'm gonna try to detect the info and just convert it with the same bitrates/size/etc, for people like me who prefer to waste HD space over cpu
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure if that will work
<rhpot1991_laptop> ah, 360 has a cap right?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> well
<tgm4883_laptop> can you get a small clip of a high bitrate
<rhpot1991_laptop> sure
<rhpot1991_laptop> I normally record a 2 minute block to test things with
<rhpot1991_laptop> so I am not waiting all day
<rhpot1991_laptop> do you have the specs bookmarked?
<rhpot1991_laptop> nevermind found them
<rhpot1991_laptop> The Xbox 360 console does not block video from playing based on a maximum bit rate, resolution, or frames per second. Each codec's maximum has been tested using various video playback sources. Content with a higher bit rate is not blocked, but playback quality may be less than optimal. Use higher bit rates at your own risk.
<rhpot1991_laptop> the h.264 specs are much better as well
<rhpot1991_laptop> reading this and how many features are gimped and only work with wmv makes me want to just say unsupported
<ali1234> hey, the xbox has an RGB output right? can it play interlaced video on that output, without deinterlacing it?
<BobSlob> I dont know where to go for help, but I need some with my soundcard (if this isnt the place... a point in the right direction would be appreciated)
<HeMan> Hi! Isn't mythstream part of Hardy?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> HeMan, ^
<HeMan> but it says version 0.18, is that correct?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> mythstream is an unofficial plugin
<HeMan> does it work with mythtv 0.21?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<HeMan> worked fine!
<tgm4883_laptop> as it should
<HeMan> can I use it to plat last.fm-streams?
<HeMan> plat=play
 * tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> check the website
<tgm4883_laptop> http://home.kabelfoon.nl/~moongies/streamtuned.html
<HeMan> note to self, jfgi
<HeMan> :)
<HeMan> oh well, time to go to sleep!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-09
<ahave> is there a way to lookup what HD freq table and modulation type my cable provider uses? (comcast in USA)
<ahave> is there a way to lookup what HD freq table and modulation type my cable provider uses? (comcast in USA)
<c3rb3rus5> ahave: it will probably be much more local then that, apparently they can change based on local office
<ahave> c3rb3rus5, hmm. so how does one know which to use?
<ahave> can i call and ask?
<c3rb3rus5> can't you scan?
<c3rb3rus5> i use a firewire connection, so i dont use those tables
<ahave> yes, i can scan
<c3rb3rus5> you are looking for OTA QAM?
<ahave> over cable
<c3rb3rus5> yea
<c3rb3rus5> QAM
<ahave> i did one scan, and i suppose it worked.. but i seem to be missing a few channels and i also gained alot of channels that are not digital..
<c3rb3rus5> hrm, i can't realy halp out too much on channel scanning.. i had no lock when i tried to use my tuner card
<c3rb3rus5> luck too
<ahave> do you get a horizontal bar of black&white 'fuzz' at the top of your video?.. i do on all the HD channels
<c3rb3rus5> ahave: look here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=45
<c3rb3rus5> ahave: no, i don't have any type of distortion, but again, i'm using set top box through firewire
<c3rb3rus5> ahave: check your monitor / tv settings, it might be set to 4:3 and scaling the HD content to fit a square leaving you with not so fun bars
<c3rb3rus5> or i might be grabbins at straws
<ahave> well, this channel happend to be in 4:3
<c3rb3rus5> in hD?
<ahave> or should i let Mythtv do teh scaling
<ahave> digital channel, yes
<c3rb3rus5> i just let myth figure it out
<c3rb3rus5> i have it hooked up to a 32" hdtv
<c3rb3rus5> set myth to the 16:9 ratio and let it figure out everything else
<ahave> yup, still there
<c3rb3rus5> :(
<ahave> hmm, it seems to only be on digital signals that are in 4:3 ratio
<ahave> (but i do not get the noise when using the tuner in my tv)
<c3rb3rus5> hmmm should i install the latest beta of mythbuntu, or wait for the full version in 15 days...
<MythbuntuGuest49> Hi, after fresh install, HDHomerun tuner is not available unless I go to mythTV setup and then go back to the frontend.  Any tips?  (using latest beta)
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest49, try setting up dhcp in network-admin
<superm1> rather than network manager
<superm1> sucks that bug is *still* around
<superm1> i thought we fixed it
<c3rb3rus5> random off topic question, but is there any way program in linux that behaves similar to ghost or acronis on windows?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest49, austin.res.rr.com, ah you local to the austin area then?
<MythbuntuGuest49> i'll try that.  Thanks superml
<MythbuntuGuest49> yes, I'm in Austin, you?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest49, yeah
<superm1> i just moved down here maybe 1.5-2 mo ago
<c3rb3rus5> uhm... any program... not any way program...  i cant think straight today
<superm1> c3rb3rus5, ghost4linux is available
<MythbuntuGuest49> partimage, c3rb..
<MythbuntuGuest49> I moved here about 2 years ago..  you liking it here?
<superm1> yeah, i'm still adjusting to the weather
<superm1> today was quite brutal
<superm1> first day i've turned on my AC
<c3rb3rus5> partimage has the same backup / recovery functionality?  well... more or less?
<MythbuntuGuest49> brutal?  It was nice! Where are you from?
<superm1> midwest, chicago and iowa
<MythbuntuGuest49> I've never used ghost, but partimage does what I think ghost does... not the same format though
 * superm1 has a feeling he is in for a beating as summer gets closer :)
<MythbuntuGuest49> oh yeah...  you ain't seen nothin' yet!
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest49, so being down here, by chance have you futzed around with TWC's firewire support?
<MythbuntuGuest49> no..  great question though.  I'd love to know if it works.
<superm1> well i just picked up a box
<MythbuntuGuest49> which box is it?
<superm1> and i get the HD locals and BBC america via firewire
<superm1> that's it....
<superm1> sa4240hdc
<superm1> it's one of the cable card models, so it behaves different enough that sa3250ch script doesnt work, but the internal channel changer in myth can handle it
<MythbuntuGuest49> yeah, you can get that without a box with the HDHomerun.. and Discovery channel for some reason is also unencrypted..
<superm1> discovery hd is unencrypted???
<superm1> for QAM you mean?
<MythbuntuGuest49> Yeah, QAM.
<MythbuntuGuest49> Not sure why, but its there.
<superm1> oh i'll have to redo my QAM scans for my hdhomerun then
<superm1> i didnt see it the first time around
<superm1> for the digital cable box though, its all CCI 0x2 for everything but the channels i mentioned
<superm1> so i was going to start climbing the support chain until i got to an engineer hopefully
<MythbuntuGuest49> That sucks..
<superm1> to see if that can get changed
<MythbuntuGuest49> I should probably call, too.. the more calls the better I guess.
<superm1> well the more the merrier i suppose :)
<superm1> i was hoping someone had already done this at some point for this area
<superm1> and had some contacts local to this TWC region
<superm1> i've had to do this in the past with other cable companies
<superm1> and it just takes ages and/or persistence to get anywhere
<MythbuntuGuest49> we'll I'm sorta new to this stuff, so I was trying to avoid anything above the basics at this point
<superm1> ah
<superm1> well then dont worry as of yet
<superm1> but if you want to join the band of folks to complain, in the future
<superm1> lets get all the mythtv users in Austin
<superm1> and go in at lunch i say
<superm1> and demand to sit down with an engineer
<superm1> :)
<MythbuntuGuest49> I'm down with that.
<superm1> for now i set up the box as an input group
<superm1> so i record everything via svideo cept BBC america
<superm1> so its not a "fully" lost cuase
<superm1> *cause
<MythbuntuGuest49> with an irblaster?
<superm1> well..
<superm1> i ended up pulling all the channel changer code out of mythtv's source
<superm1> and into my own very poorly accepted binary
<superm1> assembled
<MythbuntuGuest49> thats pretty hardcore...
<MythbuntuGuest49> Besides the weather, how is Austin treating you so far?
<KillerKiwi2005__> lol.... whats wrong with a channel changing script
<superm1> well i did start the mythbuntu project mind you, so i am a bit hardcore :)
<MythbuntuGuest49> cool, I just found it.
<superm1> none of the scripts that are out can change for the sa4240hdc
<MythbuntuGuest49> It is freakin' great.  Its great to say thanks to the dude behind it.
<superm1> i'd like to write something that just uses libmythtv in the future, so as to make these other scripts a bit pointless
<superm1> i'm glad to see word gets around for it so well without much advertising for it :)
<MythbuntuGuest49> wow, I've used knoppmyth, plain ubuntu + myth, and now this.  It is really put together well.
<MythbuntuGuest49> One question, though...
<superm1> sure
<MythbuntuGuest49> The hd tv playback is choppy whereas,
<MythbuntuGuest49> my last install wasn't.  not sure what is different in the mix.
<superm1> well 8.04 or 7.10 to start?
<KillerKiwi2005__> superm1: is there a reason ubuntu dosn't auto create udev rules for all devices... instead of just having /dev/video0 , /dev/video1 ?
<superm1> and if 7.10 are you on Myth 0.21?
<MythbuntuGuest49> 8.04 mythbuntu
<superm1> KillerKiwi2005__, talk to keescook about that
<superm1> he started to go down that route to make some udev rules
<superm1> but i dont think that ever came to fruition for one reason or another
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest49, okay so 0.21 based myth
<MythbuntuGuest49> yes
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest49, the thing is that for 0.21 the default deinterlacer is more cpu intensive
<superm1> so you can pick a less intensive video playback profile
<superm1> and that usually resolves it
<superm1> if not, there are a few areas that i can recommend to try to improve performance
<MythbuntuGuest49> I'll try that first..  sound like it will probably work
<KillerKiwi2005__> superm1: it would be cool to have.... /dev/video_pvr150_pci1 would be nive
<superm1> KillerKiwi2005__, yeah that's what the plan was with the udev rules
<superm1> from what i remember, it boiled down to how to easily pull that information into an accessible form to use for the udev rules
<superm1> and upstream had some qualms
<superm1> you'll have to see what keescook says about it though
<KillerKiwi2005__> its not hard... just scrape the stout
<KillerKiwi2005__> and a few re expressions
<superm1> well it was a fundamental problem that was wrong with it
<superm1> again i dont know the details, just messenger here.
<KillerKiwi2005__> ok
<c3rb3rus5_friedc> so i think that i just witnesed my computer fry
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest49, hopefully that should take care of it.
<KillerKiwi2005__> was there smoke ?
<c3rb3rus5_friedc> nah, there was a staticy sound that came form the speakers
<c3rb3rus5_friedc> kinda like a gsm phone about to ring
<KillerKiwi2005__> printer power lead into laptop == smoke coming from keyboard
<c3rb3rus5_friedc> then the screen went blank
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest49, but as for other stuff w/ Austin, i'm starting to get adjusted.  my only issue would be that all of my coworkers are 10+ years older than myself, so there is always a bit of an age barrier there
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest49, (i'm just out of school before I came down here)
<c3rb3rus5_friedc> so i try to reboot, hangs on drive detection
<c3rb3rus5_friedc> and now win won't boot, not even into safe mode... :(  and i cant even see what the damn bsod is
<c3rb3rus5_friedc> stupid windows
<c3rb3rus5_friedc> wrong forum to be complaining about win, i know... but i'm pretty sure this is hardwar related
<superm1> well drives die
<superm1> so it happens
<superm1> do a run of DFT on it
<superm1> and see how it spits out
<c3rb3rus5> dft = drive fitness test?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> hitachi makes it
<c3rb3rus5> ok
<c3rb3rus5> its not specific to their drives is it?
<superm1> nope
<c3rb3rus5> hope its not the HD.. that might be the worst of all posssibilities...
<MythbuntuGuest49> that helped bigtime, superml.  Thanks.
<superm1> no prob
<c3rb3rus5> um... i'm gonna gues that its bad if the bootable DFT disk does not respond after booting... and keypresses make the computer speaker sounds like a frog
<MythbuntuGuest49> hey, superml, I gotta run, but if I can help with the austin TW thing, let me know.
<MythbuntuGuest49> or if you have any q's about Austin, I might be able to help you.
<MythbuntuGuest49> is it bad form to give you my email via irc?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest49, you can email me
<superm1> superm1@ubuntu.com
<superm1> i put it out publicly :)
<superm1> you dont have to put yours out publicly though
<MythbuntuGuest49> i'll shoot you a line in a minute.
<MythbuntuGuest49> Welcome to Austin.  Thanks again for the help.
<c3rb3rus5> update: apparently the SATA drives are not detecting consistently...
<puck> Hey, I was just wondering if mythtv-status had made it into the mythbuntu 8.04 betas?
<MythbuntuGuest40> ?
<Pasteurized> hi all
<superm1> puck, it's in apt, it should be by default for the RC
<Wobbo> i am trying to test 8.04
<Wobbo> but when booting live cd, after a while, it gives me an error
<Wobbo> one sec
<Wobbo> ill write down the error
<Wobbo> seems it doesn't occur in safe graphics mode
<atlanta80> anyone here?
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask | atlanta80
<ubotu> atlanta80: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<atlanta80> I mean, technically I wasn't asking about asking a question, lol
<tgm4883_laptop> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv!
<atlanta80> but anyways, I have slight annoyance, when I go into the Video Manager the text "Loading.." appears over the top of all the movie info as well as the menu when I bring it up
<atlanta80> I could post a screenshot if necessary
<tgm4883_laptop> yea do that
<atlanta80> hmmm, maybe never taken a SS in XFCE
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> printscreen?
<atlanta80> no go, I'm running a stock Mythbuntu 7.10 so I don't have very many apps installed
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, interesting
<atlanta80> one moment, installing xfce4-screenshot-plugin
<atlanta80> wow, never thought figuring out how to take a screenshot could be so involved
<tgm4883_laptop> yea it really should be included by default
<atlanta80> Finally, ok here we go: https://filebox.vt.edu/users/jawil06/Public/MythTV/
<atlanta80> that's what it is doing
<directhex> never seen that happen
<tgm4883_laptop> run the frontend from a terminal and see if it says anything about it
<atlanta80> I've looked at /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log and this is what I get everytime I load the Video Manager http://pastebin.com/m69f0edc1
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-10
<atlanta80> I linked /usr/share/mythtv/themes/Mythbuntu/vidgallerybackg.png to /usr/share/mythtv/themes/Mythbuntu/vidbackground.png and it just took out the error about that image not loading, but gave me the same problem
<puck> superm1:  re mythtv-status, awesome, thanks!
<free1> ya mean...  I'm trying to install mythbuntu on gutsy and I'm worried that it is not recognizing my usb tuner (pinnacle pctv hd pro stick) which I'm sure according to the wiki is v4l supported
<free1> I'm at the point where I'm supposed to configure the capture card and regardless of choice I select, 'analog v4l' 'MJPEG capture card', etc.  it is giving a prelim "failed to open" message below that
<free1> what's really good with that"
<free1> ?
<free1> and it is true that the Carter III is postponed till June?
<free1> superm1:   I defer to your judgement
<free1> paisan
<free1> so I guess my question is the pinnacle pctv hd pro considered analog v4l or some other option for mythbuntu installation?
<jetsaredim> anyone here have transcode experience?
<jetsaredim> have a video file and looking to convert it, but not sure what to set the bpp/vbit rate/etc.
<free1> given whatever manufacturer for the capture card, how does one know which of the capture card options to select in the myth setup
<free1> ?
<zubwolf> hi there
<zubwolf> is it actually possible to watch iptv with mythbuntu?
<samson--> I seem to be having difficulty with LIRC after my upgrade to 8.04 beta.  Originally I had a weekly-build feisty mythbuntu, but it also had LIRC problems (among other things with the 0.21 upgrade) so I just reinstalled from scratch with 8.04 mythbuntu.
<samson--> LIRC starts normally, listens to /dev/lirc0, but if I run irw, it shows no output.
<samson--> http://pastebin.com/m26d7b866
<samson--> if I cat /dev/lirc0 I see binary data streaming when I press a button on my remote
<samson--> if I strace -p <pid of lircd> I see lircd capturing the remote button pushes
<Cackette> Does the music visualizer work?
<samson--> it did not for me when i had a fiesty weekly build, i have not tried it with 8.04 yet
<Cackette> goes blank until you hit 4 again?
<samson--> it just stayed blank for me
<samson--> i hit 6 a few times to try and shift through the available visualizations, but it did not help
<samson--> i'll try it with 8.04 in a second, i need to scan my music library into the database
<Cackette> yeah, i tried hitting 6 and all it shows is Visualization: Random
<Cackette> and wont change visualizations
<samson--> are you on 8.04?
<superm1> samson--, you can try to re-record your lircd.conf
<superm1> although its weird that the same one from 7.10 wouldnt work
<superm1> (i'm assuming you mean weekly-gutsy builds)
<superm1> Cackette, i've seen them working in the past, but you might need another package (which we might need to add as a recommend)
<superm1> zubwolf, it is possible depending on your provider's implementaiton
<superm1> jetsaredim, talk to rhpot1991 possibly
<samson--> superm1: i think you are right re: the weekly-gutsy builds
<superm1> free1, you might need v4l-dvb cvs/svn/hg/git checkout
<superm1> samson--, so backup /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<superm1> and record another one
<superm1> with irrecord
<superm1> and see if you + that = more luck
<samson--> Cackette: i just repopulated my music database and in 8.04 and my visualization just says 'blank' regardless of whether i hit 6
<samson--> superm1: thank you, i'll try it out
<Cackette> samson--: The visualizations are now selectable via the Setup menus and by default you won't have any selected. Navigate to Setup > Media Settings > Music Settings > Player Settings and on the third page you'll find the Edit Visualizations button where you can select which visualizations you'd like to show up as options.
<Cackette> the visualizations suck though,
<free1> superm1:  and that would help in the installation pahse?
<superm1> free1, well if your card isn't detected by the v4l-dvb in ubuntu
<superm1> that's the solution
<samson--> superm1: indeed irrecord helped, thanks
<superm1> great
<superm1> please file a bug with both lircd.conf's
<superm1> and we can see what's up that caused it hopefully
<samson--> Cackette: awesome, that worked, i like that feature, now I dont have to cycle through viz's that i dont care about
<samson--> superm1: file under 8.04?
<superm1> samson--, just against the lirc package
<zubwolf> superm1, my provider uses udp multicast stream with no encrytion
<zubwolf> can i use stable or should i use the testing edition?
<superm1> zubwolf, i would recommend you use 8.04
<superm1> because of improvements to the IP recorder
<superm1> but seemingly you should be able to record if there is really no enc and it's multicast udp
<zubwolf> superm1, this is how the url looks like when i open up tv channels with vlc: udp://@239.35.129.11:10000
<zubwolf> and it works fine
<superm1> zubwolf, i'm not familiar with the IP recorder directly myself, but that sounds like it should be functional for how it works
<superm1> you can double check with people in #mythtv-users in case
<zubwolf> superm1, okay, thx for hint!
<stimo> hey everybody
<stimo> somebody got some time to help>?
<stimo> just figuring out wich hw ill be using for my myth backend
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask | stimo
<tgm4883_laptop> bah, stupid ubotu
<stimo> lol
<stimo> well the idea was of building a pc with mythbuntu that could also serve as nas, ftp, irc server
<stimo> just small home use   and ftp and irc   to chat and transfer some files between friend
<stimo> *friends
<stimo> given that this box will be running 24/7  i wanted a cpu with pretty low usage   so i think i'm gonna go for the celeron 440
<stimo> u guys got a better idea?
<stimo> i can always use a mobile cpu  but they are kinda pricy
<tgm4883_laptop> are you using it as a pvr?
<stimo> yea that would be the idea    normal cable prv   with a hauppeage pvr-150  i think
<tgm4883_laptop> celeron 440 is kinda low i would think
<stimo> well its only for recording with the decoder already on the pvr card
<tgm4883_laptop> are you using it for playback?
<stimo> 2Ghz should do  no?
<tgm4883_laptop> take a look at the system requirements on mythbuntu.org
<stimo> nope
<stimo> min 1Ghz   recomended 2Ghz
<stimo> and the celeron 440 only uses 35 watt  so that a pretty nice thing
<stimo> backend server that runs mythtv to record some stuff,  running a irc and ftp  and also using it as a nas
<ooloncolluphid> stimo, this link is a bit long in the tooth but might be along the lines of what you are looking for: http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/10/16/building_a_low-power_home_theater_pc_system/
<stimo> thats all front end there
<stimo> i'm talking server that comes in a cabinet , low power with ftp server, nas, irc server and pvr   it will not come even near to a tv lol
<stimo> but i'll read it
<stimo> might learn something
<stimo> ok thats was pretty useless
<Pasteurized> hi all
<ooloncolluphid> howdy, I'm having problems with music cutting out for about 10 seconds to over a minute when playing music using Mythbuntu 7.10
<ooloncolluphid> I believe it is an issue with mplayer as I have the same symptoms when playing the same files outside of mythtv.
<ooloncolluphid> I checked the buffer settings im mythtv and they are ok
<ooloncolluphid> A friend said that he heard it was a known issue with mplayer, but didn't have any suggested fix or work around.
<tgm4883_laptop> computer specs
<ooloncolluphid> it is a 2.5GHZ AMD64 w/2GB RAM
<ooloncolluphid> It uses an onboard nvidia sound card with the nvidia 6100 chipset
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds a lot like my system, but mine doesn't have that issue
<ooloncolluphid> the audio on a video recording works fine
<tgm4883_laptop> are the songs you are trying to play physically on the same box?
<ooloncolluphid> yes in /var/lib/mythtv/music
<ooloncolluphid> I Googled the heck out of the issue and couldn't find a solution
<tgm4883_laptop> does the music play fine in other media players?
<ooloncolluphid> yes
<ooloncolluphid> is there any way to use a different player within mythtv?
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<rhpot1991_laptop> does internal player not work for music?
<ooloncolluphid> It works, but cuts out for a few seconds to a minute every 3 to 10 minutes
<chrisork> hey there. is ist possible to chance the myth-theme from the command line? mcc crashes. frontend unusable.
<ooloncolluphid> If I"m using a visulazation it continues to display normally when the audio cuts out
<tgm4883_laptop> ooloncolluphid, check in general setup for anything mythmusic specific
<ooloncolluphid> I get the same problem if I use mplayer outside of mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> chrisork, you could alter the db and change it there
<rhpot1991_laptop> not sure if it helps, but you can change the theme in mythweb settings
<chrisork> mythweb sounds good :) i`ll have to take a look.
<tgm4883_laptop> ooloncolluphid, have you tried updating mplayer?
<ooloncolluphid> I have kept the system updated with the ubuntu repositories, but haven't tried anything more agressive, like svn
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have backports enabled?
<chrisork> mmh. "The theme (glass-wide) is missing a themeinfo.xml file"
<tgm4883_laptop> chrisork, are you on gutsy or hardy
<chrisork> hardy...
<ooloncolluphid> tgm4883_laptop, how do I check that?
<tgm4883_laptop> open up /etc/apt/sources.list and see if one of the repos is ubuntu-backports.  You can pastebin it if you want
<ooloncolluphid> gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<ooloncolluphid>  gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<tgm4883_laptop> ooloncolluphid, i've run out of options here.  You can try #ubuntu and see if they can fix the problem with mplayer (which should fix mythtv problem) or perhaps there is an mplayer channel
<ooloncolluphid> Yeah, that's probably the best option, I thought you guys might know of a work around
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry, i've never seen that problem before
<ooloncolluphid> But I'm fairly sure it is mplayer that has the problem not mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> i agree
<ooloncolluphid> thanks for you help thoug, I appreciate it
<chrisork> mmh. i had to rename the theme-folder.
<chrisork> now my frontend works again.
<Stemming78> Needing assistance; clocking errors on my router and need to disable security; need to know how to setup the /interfaces/network file.
<Stemming78> Anyone available to help?
<zagibu> hey guys...is there an easy way to reduce the noise of a sata dvd drive?
<tgm4883_laptop> zagibu, seagate 7200.10 or 7200.11 drive?
<zagibu> it's a samsung writemaster sata dvd drive
<zagibu> the hd is silent enough
<tgm4883_laptop> oh heh, guess i didn't read the dvd part
<tgm4883_laptop> mythtv .20.2 or .21?
<zagibu> is there a file that tells me this?
<tgm4883_laptop> are you using 7.10 or 8.04?
<zagibu> 7.10
<tgm4883_laptop> are you fully updated?
<zagibu> yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<rhpot1991_laptop> in the settings there is a dvd speed
<tgm4883_laptop> is the time listed in the theme?
<rhpot1991_laptop> by default mine was on 2, and I can't hear it
<zagibu> i know that there is a setting in mythtv, but it's already at the lowest
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds like a hardware problem then
<zagibu> the time is not listed
<rhpot1991_laptop> mine was noisy as can be on install
<rhpot1991_laptop> but with that speed holding it back its quiet now, liteon sata lightscribe blah blah
<zagibu> do you have a sata drive as well?
<zagibu> ok
<zagibu> hmmm
<tgm4883_laptop> next class time
<rhpot1991_laptop> zagibu: maybe your case is part of the issue, or is it just spinning that loudly?
<zagibu> it's just the spinning
<zagibu> a FFFFF sound
<rhpot1991_laptop> well spinning can cause vibration, but mine definitely sounded like a truck when it spun during the install
<zagibu> it's really just the air here...the case doesn't vibrate at all
<rhpot1991_laptop> well my case has all sorts of fancy rubber stoppers to dampen noise, so thats why I mentioned it
<zagibu> it's alright, I know that usually vibrations are the problem, but here it really isn't
<zagibu> at first, the disk was causing vibrations, and the whole case made noises, but then I hanged the disk in with some elastics and now it's completely quiet
<zagibu> the strange thing is, I can even start a DVD and it's silent for the first 10 seconds of the film or so, but then it spins up
<rhpot1991_laptop> might need to verify myth is actually slowing it down, can try asking in #ubuntu or start a thread on the forums?
<barry253> hi all - anyone know what can cause audio/video breakups in recordings? i thought signal problems, but livetv is perfect
<rhpot1991_laptop> barry253: BE and FE on the same box?
<barry253> yes
<zagibu> are you doing hardware encoding?
<rhpot1991_laptop> could be the playback profile
<rhpot1991_laptop> check and see if your cpu is maxed out while its breaking up
<barry253> using hdhomerun.  would playback profile affect the file or just the FE playback? i viewed the file on another machine, same problems
<barry253> so it's a problem when recording
<rhpot1991_laptop> 0.21 or 0.20.2?
<barry253> 0.21
<rhpot1991_laptop> well you can have different profiles for live and recordings
<rhpot1991_laptop> so check that first
<rhpot1991_laptop> if your live tv works, your recordings should be ok
<rhpot1991_laptop> since live tv is just a recording played back right away
<barry253> not following - which profiles are you referring to? if you're talking about playback profiles, shouldn't that only affect local playback?
<rhpot1991_laptop> well each frontend has its own profile
<rhpot1991_laptop> what cpu do you have in your frontends?
<barry253> athlon 64 x2 3800+
<barry253> problem exists for both SD and HD, i think since upgrading to 0.21
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'd compare the live profile with the recording profile
<rhpot1991_laptop> see if they are different
<rhpot1991_laptop> can try to watch something as a live tv and then go ahead and watch that live tv as a recording and see if your problem exists then
<barry253> but why would the profile affect the actual recoded file?
<barry253> unless i'm missing something - these are playback profiles, no?
<barry253> sorry, i see you mean recording profiles
<barry253> i don't see where to edit/view them
<rhpot1991_laptop> well I'm not sure if the recording profiles applies to your card
<rhpot1991_laptop> the playback profiles have been a cause of a lot of skipping in playback, as seen in the FAQs
<barry253> the recording profile for the hdhomerun shows Default, Live TV, High Quality, and Low Quality, but none have any details nor are editable
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya I think they don't matter for the HDHR
<barry253> even when i take the captured video file and view it on another machine, i see the same breaks in video/audio
<barry253> so it's not a local playback problem
<rhpot1991_laptop> oh, when you said about remotely I figured you meant remote frontend
<rhpot1991_laptop> same channels with recordings and live tv?
<barry253> no, sorry for the confusion
<barry253> yes
<rhpot1991_laptop> and is it more than one recording?
<barry253> every recording has some level of distortion
<barry253> some much worse than others
<barry253> only odd thing in the logs is "No accelerated IMDCT transform found"
<barry253> which seems like an audio error message which many people get
<jabagawee> hey guys
<jabagawee> anyone here?
<rhpot1991_laptop> !ask | jabagawee
<ubotu> jabagawee: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rhpot1991_laptop> barry253: try the forums?
<barry253> will do, thanks
<jabagawee> here's the thing. i trust the ubuntu irc channels a ton, so i decided to come here instead of #mythtv-users. also, opera can't find #mythtv-users. :P here's the deal: the 8400GS appears online for about 40$ at multiple retailers. my friend has a used 7600GS that he's willing to part with for a mere 35$. My question is: is it worth it to just take the 7600GS? is there a feature in the GeForce 8 series that'll be worth
<jabagawee> friend's card?
<rhpot1991_laptop> my opinion is that the one thats $5 more comes with a warranty, then again I generally don't like open box, refirbs and such
<rhpot1991_laptop> might want to search the forums/google on both models and look for complaints
<rhpot1991_laptop> I was happy with my asus silent 7600gs, but don't see why there would be any problems with the other
<jabagawee> well, i pretty much know that both cards will work fine. my friend will offer a refund if the card dies on me way too fast. he's been using it for gaming for quite a while now. also, a *600GS is waaay more powerful than a *400GS, by any opinion. i just wanna know if there's something like a super-PureVideo engine available to only the GeForce 8 series.
<jabagawee> i feel semi-obliged to buy the card from him, seeing as how he needs to liquidate some parts. if i don't purchase from him, it'll just lie around uselessly.
<directhex> there is no hardware enabled video rendering on linux unless it's for mpeg2
<directhex> and that works on any nvidia card, give or take
<directhex> so no, you won't miss any features
<directhex> at least the 7600 can draw a polygon without pausing for a rest, unlike the 8400
<jabagawee> explain the polygon drawing thing, please
<directhex> the 8400 is worthless for even the lightest of gaming, which is something that bothers me.
<jabagawee> okay then, that about solves my problem. i'll get the 7600
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-11
<serenity> hi
<serenity> i own this device http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Medion_MD95700_%28DVB-T%29 loaded all modules mentioned there, but i get to tv. Possible faults?
<serenity> *no
<Egghead> is there an easy way to restart mythfrontend after it crashes out to the desktop?
<TelnetManta> did you try killing it?
<TelnetManta> sudo killall mythbackend
<TelnetManta> if you're not sure its running try sudo ps -ax | grep mythfrontend
<TelnetManta> oops, sudo killall mythfrontend :-)
<tgm4883_laptop> Egghead, you could kinda start it from the command line
<Egghead> ummm, i want to restart mythfrontend, automatically after it crashes
<TelnetManta> oh LOL
<TelnetManta> I tried
<Egghead> tgm, i tried that with shh, but it barks about no xorg
<tgm4883_laptop> Egghead, you could restart gdm
<Egghead> its gtting to be a pain to vnc into it all the time :)
<Egghead> tgm, ahhh havent tried that :)
<tgm4883_laptop> thats what I do
<Egghead> no script i can run?
<tgm4883_laptop> well use to
<tgm4883_laptop> I haven't had it crash since I changed to hardy
<Egghead> or maybe link a remote key inlirc
<Egghead> hehe, ive have more problems since upgrading
<Egghead> tgm thanks for the input :)
<ubuntu> howdie folks
<SavageOne> I'm in a live cd environment just trying to connect to my mythtv as a frontend
<SavageOne> my mythtv backend/frontend combo works fine
<SavageOne> but I am hitting test connection and I'm not getting anywhere
<SavageOne> I believe I chose a password for mythtv mysql database but I've tried all my passwords and got nothing
<SavageOne> is there maybe a default password for mythtv mysql db?
<waterfoul> hi!
<waterfoul> any 1 here?
<waterfoul> hello?
<waterfoul> any 1 home?
<hti_pro> so i installed mythtv-database on an existing mythtv slave backend with the intention of changing it to a master backend.  Now how do I get the credentials for backend setup
<rwn_> hello, everyone speacks german?
<DaveMorris> rwn_: I'll see if I can get someone for you
<laga> hallo
<DaveMorris> laga: it was at 12:34 so his prob afk atm
<laga> ah
<DaveMorris> 12:34 BST that is
<rwn_> ok dave thx
<DaveMorris> rwn_: laga is german
<rwn_> mein mythbuntu läuft seit dem update von gestern nicht mehr
<rwn_> ah ja stimmt
<rwn_> laga kannst du mir kurz helfen ?
<laga> keine ahung. kommt drauf an was das problem ist
<rwn_> seit dem update von gestern läuft mythbuntu nicht mehr
<rwn_> desktop kommt autostart auch
<rwn_> dann sehe ich nur noch die Uhrzeit
<rwn_> keinerlei auswahl mehr möglich im frontend
<rwn_> das frontend ist auch nicht schwarz sondern blau wie immer
<laga> rwn_: beende das frontend und öffne ein terminal, dann starte "mythfrontend -O ThemePainter=qt". geht das?
<rwn_> moment mach ich mal
<rwn_> nein geht auch nicht
<laga> rwn_: mythfrontend --reset?
<rwn_> habe ich gemacht
<laga> funktioniert's?
<rwn_> der reset ja
<rwn_> soll ich noch mal starten
<laga> das frontend? ja
<rwn_> ja jetzt geht es
<laga> cool
<rwn_> komplett anderes themes
<laga> ja, evtl ist das thema kaputt oder so? was für ein update war das denn? welche version von mythbuntu?
<rwn_> danke erst mal werd mal weiter sehen
<rwn_> das letzte von gestern morgen
<laga> rwn_: sind irgendwelche partitionen voll?
<laga> rwn_: und welche version..
<rwn_> glaube ich nicht sind 500GB drin
<rwn_> habe aber noch andere probs, denke aber das wird sich richten
<laga> glauben ist nicht wissen :)
<rwn_> kernel 14 und 15 starten nicht
<laga> ah, hardy.
<rwn_> bin mit dem 12er unterwegs
<rwn_> ja hardy
<rwn_> sorry hatte ich vergessen
<user1>  iam using tv card Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast De                              coder (rev 01) . i cant make it work. any help?
<hti_pro> anyone using hardy with mythtv
<user1> hti_pro:  you are using hardy beta?
<hti_pro> yep
<hti_pro> wondering if anyone had any issues
<user1> hti_pro:  is it going fine?
<user1> hti_pro:  did you have any issues. crashes or bugs?
<hti_pro> only one problem so far, may not be a hardy thing thouh
<user1> hti_pro:  what prob?
<hti_pro> I am tryin to convert a slave backend to be the new master backend
<hti_pro> ran apt-get install mythtv-database and it didn't give me the credentials
<hti_pro> I think I have it now, had to dig into the ever-so-confusing mysql manual though
<hti_pro> any one in here have any issues with the libata dma bug
<hti_pro> oh come to find out it put the credentials in the mysql.txt file and didn't tell me bout it.  On 0.20 it at least told me it did this
<hti_pro> this is the fourth time I reinstalled the mythtv-database package and this is the only time that it actually modified this file
<hti_pro> ok my esc key is not working to exit the frontend
<hti_pro> any ideas, checked the setup page and esc key is enabled
<hti_pro> this channel is kindof dead isnt it
<frank23> I upgraded to mythtv 0.21 in gutsy. the OSD now seems flickery and more pixelated? any ideas why that is?
<hugolp> frank23:  I had the same problem
<hugolp> it happens if you use a kind of deinterlacer filter
<hugolp> change the deinterlacer system and it will go
<frank23> hugolp: is that in playback?
<frank23> hugolp: I set the playback profile to "slim" instead of "CPU+" and it fixed it
<hugolp> frank23:  yes, that changes the deintercalcing mode
<craig_> hello
<craig_> anyone know about a dhcp3 bug on MCC?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<craig_> just done a freah install and MCC always crashes with a dhcp3 error
<tgm4883_laptop> can you post the error?
<tgm4883_laptop> 7.10 or 8.04?
<craig_> ConfigParser.NoOptionError: No option 'dhcp3-server' in section: 'mythbuntu'
<craig_> 8.04
<craig_> laga mentioned it in the forums
<craig_> but he also said it was fixed
<tgm4883_laptop> did you apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<craig_> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<craig_> i did change my sources to my local ones....perhaps that made a diff?
<craig_> changeing them back to the original ones
<craig_> hmm, my repo must be behind
<craig_> 25 to update
<craig_> pure slow tho! ahhh
<famicom_> Hold down an arbitrary button.
<famicom_> what the hell does that mean
<zubwolf> hi there hi there, i'm using mythbuntu and would like to know if there is a possibility to use iptv as in UDP/multicast streams from an iptv provider?
<directhex> famicom_, it means "any button, it really doesn't matter"
<rhpot1991> famicom_: running irrecord it seems
<famicom_> yeah
<famicom_> trying to get some vague remote to work
<rhpot1991> as long as sudo cat /dev/lirc0 can see it, it should work then
<rhpot1991> will get garbage on your screen the
<rhpot1991> then
<famicom_> well
<famicom_> right now i need to replace 1 single button
<rhpot1991> I've had funny results editing a config
<rhpot1991> where sometimes it worked and sometimes it didn't
<rhpot1991> but creating a new config always worked
<famicom_> yeah i know
<famicom_> but i gotta redo the entire fucking config just because a single fucking button is fux0red
<rhpot1991> you can try to just modify it first, I found modifying configs as long as I wasn't adding new buttons was ok
<rhpot1991> but adding new buttons sometimes seemed to throw things off, not always
<rhpot1991> also watch the language
<famicom_> well compare           Volume_Up                0x10
<famicom_>           Volume_Down              0x11
<famicom_> to           Volume_Up                0x0E2410
<famicom_>           Volume_Down              0x0F2411
<famicom_> humm, this should be right
<famicom_> goddammit
<tgm4883_laptop> !language | famicom_
<ubotu> famicom_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LeChacal> can i use parts of mythbuntu on a normal ubuntu install if i want to just watch and record some shows, not use it as a dedicated DVR (or what ever the right term is)? and if i can, can some one help with some more specific questions i have, my guess is that they have been asked a million times but some of what i have read on line is confusing and i want clarification. thank you in advance.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-12
<TelnetManta> anyone know what would cause this to happen in be log when trying to watch tv?
<TelnetManta>  Preview Error: Previewer file
<TelnetManta>   Preview Error: Run() file not local:
<TelnetManta> Preview Error: Preview process not ok.
<TelnetManta> guess I'll try a reinstall.....
<famicom_> family friendly?
<famicom_> what, it should be fine as long as there are no gays right
<ushimitsudoki> I have a 1.7GHz P4 w/Radeon 9600 (TV out). Is this sufficient HW for mythbuntu? Just started researching this!
<ushimitsudoki> I know i will need a tv card as well
<CyberCod> anyone available to help with remote control config on a fresh install?
<EvilGuru> mythbackend does not seem to start up when I boot-up my system (which is set to automatically log in and start the frontend)
<davey_> Anyone around?
<davey_> I've got a hauppauge pvr150 in my box and the remote has broken for no reason twice now, the first time I had to reinstall completely, which I dont really want to do again. Is there another reliable perhaps usb remote that works well with mythbuntu?
<jduggan> davey_: i use mce remote
<jduggan> works flawlessly
<jduggan> its actually a decent remote
<davey_> do you have the newer one or older one?
<jduggan> http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote its one not shown on this, its a cross between the 2nd and 3rd
<davey_> they all use the same driver module i assume?
<jduggan> looks like the third with the red/green/yellow/blue buttons
<davey_> did it come with a tuner or did you get it seperately?
<jduggan> its version 2, though
<jduggan> i bought it for a 5quid or so, coz my hauppauge broke
<jduggan> no tuner
<davey_> yeah thats the boat im in i think
<davey_> my hauppauge broke once before, and i fixed it by reinstalling, but this time i think its really broke
<jduggan> my ir sensor got damaged when moving
<jduggan> i was going to try fixing it but a colleague offered me this for next to nothing
<davey_> i think someone spilled beer on my remote lol
<jduggan> tbh id probably have never bought the mce remote... but id recommend it to anyone
<jduggan> ive never had an issue with it
<davey_> cool, I am looking for one now, i see a lot of no-name ones though
<davey_> anyware rohs is one brand i see a lot on newegg
<jduggan> the only thing i dont like is the ir receiver is pretty big.. its fine for my living room, because it sits nicely on my kit and doesnt look out of place, but it wouldnt be right in my bedroom :)
<davey_> yeah, I currently have my hauppauge receiver duct taped to my tv, so i dont really care how it looks :P
<jduggan> but what it does have is two ir blaster sensors
<jduggan> so you can connect it to a tv and cable box, or tv and amp etc
<davey_> nice
<davey_> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16880121001
<davey_> that one look decent to you?
<jduggan> tbh i've no idea about those aftermarket ones, im not sure they use the same drivers etc?
<jduggan> id guess they do
<davey_> that was kinda my worry
<davey_> i can't find anywhere that sells microsoft ones
<jduggan> are the official M$ ones more expensive?
<jduggan> ah
<davey_> probably
<jduggan> google for mce remote
<jduggan> there's a ton of them on UK ebay
<jduggan> for pretty cheap
<davey_> k i'll check ebay
<davey_> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16880125001 comments say this one works well with lirc
<jduggan> i cant comment since i have no experience with it :)
<jduggan> you can always return to newegg though, right?
<davey_> yeah
<laga> hey guys.
<laga> can someone test something for me? you need a mythbuntu box (7.10 or 8.04) and approximately three minutes :)
<jduggan> can i do it via ssh
<laga> sure. but it'll reboot your computer. (or if you want, shut it down)
<laga> i'm working on something that'll let people shut down their mythtv computers without having to edit /etc/sudoers first :)
<Kargarian>  Hello.  I have a question.  I cannot seem to get mythdora to boot from the dvd, is there anyway to do it using the grub loader?
<laga> Kargarian: this is #ubuntu-mythtv
<Kargarian> o
<Kargarian> well i have mythubuntu that is doing the same thing and won't boot from the cdrom drive, anyway to get that to work using grub
<OolonColluphid> Kargarian: do you have your BIOS set to boot first from CD/DVD?
<Kargarian> yeah
<Kargarian> i do a selective boot and seletc the dvd/cdrom drive
<Kargarian> it waits for a bit and then just boots from hd
<OolonColluphid> can you boot other live CD disks?
<Kargarian> which sucks when i am trying to remove windows :)
<Kargarian> none linux, windows does though
<OolonColluphid> windoze from a live cd?
<Kargarian> so from a previous install i can atleast get to the grub prompt
<Kargarian> so i was wondering, is there a way from grub i could go into the cdrom and launch the install?
<OolonColluphid> probably but I've never tried that
<Kargarian> humm. i wonder if there is a wayto atleast make a floppy boot disk, but then another issue is I don't think i have a floppy lol.  I do have a usb thumb drive
<OolonColluphid> you might want to try a knoppix or other live cd channel this is for ubuntu/mythtv specific issues
<laga> you can put the live disk onto a thumb drive... i think it's in the ubuntu wiki somewhere
<Kargarian> ok thanks
<MythbuntuGuest99> laga, you around?
<jduggan> laga, could just have /sbin/shutdown chmod +s
<jduggan> ?
<jduggan> no big deal on a mythbox imo
<aspastic> does MCC build a good diskless image now?  i built from the command line...but cant install nvidia driver
<laga> jduggan: na, SUID is bad :) especially because many computers are not "just" mythtv boxes :)
<laga> jduggan: i already got a solution, i use HAL. i just need to know if it's working on "normal" mythbuntu computers
<jduggan> ah
<laga> aspastic: no, not yet. there was a hug in the last upload. i'll post an updated version in the forums in a few minutes
<aspastic> kk...so if i built on from the command line, why would i not be able to install nvidia drivers?
<laga> i dont know. do you get an error message?
<laga> just saying "it doesn't work" is probably to worst way of trying to get help :)
<aspastic> lol
<aspastic> well, usually i come up top right..beside the clock
<aspastic> it didnt this time
<aspastic> so i download the sh*.run from nvidia.com
<laga> well
<laga> don't do that
<aspastic> and use my tested and working xorg...but it doesnt work
<aspastic> oh...why??
<laga> because the ubuntu packages for nvidia packages do special magic which is lacking in the .sh
<laga> lack of magic breaks stuff
<laga> ;)
<aspastic> lol
<aspastic> how to make magic then?
<laga> aspastic: i'd suggest you remove the overlay directory in /var/cache/mythbuntu-diskless/overlay/*  - this will remove the nvidia driver and also remove all your customizations (!). then start your client and run jockey-gtk
<laga> that'll let you choose the nvidia driver i hope
<laga> btw: if you can boot the client, then the chroot should be good. just sayin'
<MythbuntuGuest88> Hi this is my first visit here. I'm hoping to set it up this evening. One question: can I use the Hauppauge PVR150 blaster, to change channels on my sat receiver
<laga> eg creating it in mcc was OK
<aspastic> give me 2 mins laga
<aspastic> didn't work laga  'tuple' object has no attribute
<laga> ah
<laga> known problem, wait a sec
<aspastic> kk
<laga> https://launchpad.net/bugs/214914
<laga> maybe that's the correct bug for you
<aspastic> ill give it a go
<aspastic> laga = LEGEND!
<laga> i just overheard the conversation about that bug in another channel :)
<laga> i've just seen the new desktop theme in action
<laga> <3
<aspastic> ubuntu theme?
<aspastic> nice?
<laga> no, the mythbuntu theme
<laga> black & chrome
<aspastic> yea, i like it using it now
<aspastic> any idea's why live tv wont work? just returns to the menu?
<slestak> question guys. i have xv working finally, so i have low cpu usage for mplayer.
<slestak> i just need to get the quality up now.  i have avi's that when displayed on 32" LCD TV VIA RGB, IT GETS CHOPPY
<slestak> im copying content from nas to local disk to see if its a throughput issue, but i dont think it is
<slestak> for mplayer opts im using zoom, quiet, fs.  is that consistent with your settings?
<Kargarian> With a default install of mythth should i be able to watch dvd's.  I stick a dvd in but it won't play
<Kargarian> any ideas?
<darthanubis> ;)
<jduggan> Kargarian: gotta install the restricted drivers from the mcc
<Raspberry> i've been running MythTV for a year now :)  But since the upgrade to 8.04 -- the screensaver comes on (mouse appears and fades to black) and the lirc / remote has quit working... yes, I recompiled the lirc modules for the new -16 kerenl
<laga> Raspberry: file a bug report
<Raspberry> I will
<Raspberry> there are currently ZERO bugs open in regards to MythTV on Hardy
<superm1> there are?
<superm1> ther's like 50 bugs open :)
<darthanubis> I knew better than to even look
<superm1> as i just raised in -dev.  ETOOMANYBUGS
<superm1> :)
<Raspberry> I was looking here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/mythtv
<Raspberry> is there somewhere else I should be looking?
<superm1> yeah same thing w/o the hardy in it
<superm1> those are "release" blocker bugs
<Raspberry> ah
<Raspberry> well I upgraded to hardy because since 0.21 it's been restarting X on Gutsy
<Raspberry> so I figured it can't be much worse
<Raspberry> only when I'm playing HD  content for the most part
<superm1> sounds like you need a more tuned playback profile
<Raspberry> I've been playing around with that
<Raspberry> I've reduced it to normal now
<Raspberry> would reducing it to slim be better yet?
<Raspberry> or is that the wrong thing to be looking at?
<Raspberry> I can create a custom profile, I know -- but I thought I'd try the defaults first and go from there
<superm1> slim helps a lot of folks
<superm1> it never hurts to ry
<superm1> try
<Raspberry> I've had the same install for a year and I didn't have to look at the playback profiles until 0.21
<superm1> yeah same for a lot of folks
<superm1> i ended up buying some new hardware
<Raspberry> 0.21 is a lot more resource intensive
<superm1> and fixed it the brute force way
<Raspberry> I've also noticed that it's max'd out my gb of memory too
<superm1> well that's actually surprising
<Raspberry> I've been thinking about a new processor
<superm1> you sure its all "in use"
<superm1> a lot of it is usually cached
<Raspberry> available is typically 50mb
<superm1> according to what though?
<superm1> free -m?
<superm1> example: my laptop has a gig
<superm1> and right now "used" is 943
<superm1> but the next line is -/+ buffers/cache
<superm1> used is only 393
<Raspberry> used is 867mb and I don't even have the front-end running
<Raspberry> buffers is 18mb cached is 400mb
<superm1> well you may have something else funky going on
<superm1> take a look what is using up all that ram right now
<Raspberry> i'll check it again w/the front-end running in a bit .. .Xorg is 5% of the mem... python is almost 5... deskbar-applet is 5 ...  but that's because I'm in a regular profile on the machine right now -- trying to use the control center
<superm1> but still 440 megs w/o myth running is a bit high i think
<Raspberry> gknome panel is 3 nautilus is 3 mysql is 3% backend is 2.2 minxer is 2 update notifier is 2... and so on
<superm1> nautilus?
<superm1> oh you've got gnome running right now
<Raspberry> I'm in a regular user term
<Raspberry> yeah
<superm1> okay that explains things
<superm1> carry onward
<Raspberry> but I'm checking through top :P which I check with mythtv profile running
<Seeker`> is there a way of deleting directories from storage groups?
<Raspberry> i also changed it so I'm not doing commflagging anymore during recording
<Raspberry> can't do that with 0.21 either :)
<superm1> oh yeah i can't commflag on the same box i watch hd either
<superm1> used to commflag 2-3 shows and watch hd at same time
<Raspberry> are you running hardy or gutsy?
<superm1> i develop on hardy and use hardy
<Raspberry> this guy says sound doesn't work http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/04/mythtv-on-hardy.html -- but it works for me an dI didn't change anything... so not sure if he's mistaken or what... because there hasn't been a new mythbuild since then
<Raspberry> sound works fine for me
<superm1> i use myth w/ pulse audio fine
<superm1> just asoundconf set-pulse
<superm1> and start myth
<superm1> and things work
<Kargarian> ok i installed the restricted drivers, and i still cannot get dvd's to play within mythtv, is there somthing else i need to configure?
<superm1> Kargarian, in mcc you need the DVD codecs
<Kargarian> mcc?
<superm1> mythbuntu-control-centre
<Kargarian> yeah, i checked all of them off
<Kargarian> and restarted
<superm1> then try another DVD made by a different company (in case its a DRM problem )
<Raspberry> since i seem to be out of it today-- any suggestions on how to full view mmc on a 800x600 display... I can't read it if it's larger and the magnifcation options (orca, et al) don't seem to be functioning correctly in Hardy
<Raspberry> :)
<Kargarian> i was able to play that dvd in a different pc running suse
<superm1> Raspberry, orca isn't working?
<superm1> in general - or just on mcc?
<Kargarian> i don't think it's the dvd, buti will give another a try
<Kargarian> justin the mcc, and then it installed them
<Raspberry> in general
<superm1> Kargarian, hm interesting
<superm1> Raspberry, did you talk to TheMuso about it?
<Raspberry> it starts ... it displays a preference dialog with nothing in  it... and then it crashes... with "TIMEOUT: somthing has hung. aborting.
<superm1> he's done tons this cycle on accessibillity stuff
<Raspberry> ok
<superm1> but mcc should work on 800x600
<superm1> just make sure your font isn't set too large
<Raspberry> the problem isn I'm doing this on a regular TV
<Raspberry> so 1024 is just too tiny
<Raspberry> and blurry
<superm1> vnc perhaps instead then
<hti_pro> anyone having issues with mythtv on hardy, getting ready to update.  Just wanted to see what i had in store for me
<Raspberry> I used to use VNC with Gutsy, but it restarts X in Hardy now
<Raspberry> :)
<Raspberry> I make the connection from my hardy laptop via VNC... then the vnc window on the laptop goes black and X restarts on the MythTV box
<Raspberry> :P
<Raspberry> lots of problems today :)
<darthanubis> hti_pro, no
<hti_pro> :/
<superm1> Raspberry, yeah, reconfigure vnc in hardy
<superm1> it will reinstall x11vnc
<superm1> its an annoying bug that vnc4server broke
<Raspberry> just a dpkg-reconfigure eh
<darthanubis> I use NX
<darthanubis> faster
<superm1> Raspberry, no literally in mcc
<superm1> pick the reconfigure option
<superm1> for the services tab
<Raspberry> ah ..well I can't read it :p
<Raspberry> ok
<Raspberry> at 800x600 I can read the text, but I can't slide the dialog up high enough to hit apply / ok
<superm1> hold alt
<superm1> and drag the window
<Raspberry> it won't drag past the panel
<Raspberry> at the top
<Raspberry> I tried that :)
<superm1> you can try to X forward over SSH possibly
<Raspberry> nvrmind :)  I tied :P
<Raspberry> it's working "now" :P
<Raspberry> I'm trying not to complain to much - -so let me know whnen you've had enough
<Raspberry> :P
<superm1> well anything that comes up as a major blocker we need to see some bugs filed
<superm1> this is crunch time
<Raspberry> the way my day has been going -- I was probably holding ALT on my laptop keyboard and moving the mouse for the mythtv box :P
<Raspberry> going through the mcc now... page by page
<Raspberry> with the new mythbuntu logo -- think there will be any tivo complaints?  it looks kinda similar doesn't it?
<superm1> does it?
<superm1> i hope no complaints on it
<Raspberry> i've never used a tivo, but yeah -- http://dynamic.tivo.com/resources/images/downloads/TiVo_logo_lg_RGB.jpg
<superm1> oh interesting...
<Raspberry> I can't imagine you wouldn't get a letter
<superm1> that can be bad i suppose
<laga> does your logo have feet?
<laga> err, our
<Raspberry> yes
<Raspberry> i can see two nubs
<Raspberry> I guess you'd have to look at how malt-o-meal can sell cereals that are similar to the name brands
<Raspberry> but they never use the same logos
<Raspberry> or similar
<superm1> well do you like the new logo though :)
<Raspberry> I like the new logo and theme a lot
<superm1> that's what matters
<laga> well
<laga> it's a TV
<laga> :)
<Raspberry> yeah, but Tivo has the (r)
<laga> yeah.. complicated.
<Raspberry> tivo just won a huge lawsuit too
<Raspberry> against Dish Networks
<Raspberry> dish has to turn off all their own DVRs
<Raspberry> and i don't know if tivo is sue happy like Apple... apple just sued NYC for a "go green" logo the city has on their ecofriendly campaign
<Daviey> :O
<hti_pro> do i have to restart mythtv frontend after configuring lirc
<Seeker`> hti_pro: I always have to
<hti_pro> Seeker`: thanks
<Raspberry> hti_pro: yes
<Raspberry> ah -- since the upgrade all the remote info is missing :)
<Seeker`> since upgrading to 8.04, I have noticed that if I have previously told myth to record a program, and I happen to be watching the channel before the recording starts, it "retunes" to the channel just before the program starts
<Raspberry> i'll have to check that out
<Raspberry> see if that happens to me
<Raspberry> so -- what's the best way to turn the screensaver off?
<Raspberry> since the upgrade the screensaver comes on after 15 minutes
<hti_pro> any upside to using mplayer from within mythtv as opposed to the internal player
<Raspberry> :P  even when I'm watching a movie
<Raspberry> hti_pro: the internal player is great in 0.21
<Raspberry> you can save your position in all your media now
<Raspberry> not just tv recordings
<hti_pro> Raspberry: cool, is there an issue with using the remote and mplayer from within myth, I mean when i use the remote does it simultaneously send commands to bot mplayer and myth
<Raspberry> and all the buttons are the same ... no having to remember different behavior for mplayer v. internal
<Raspberry> hti_pro: no
<Raspberry> hti_pro: it sends commands to the application with focus
<hti_pro> Raspberry: is there anything that the internal player can't do
<Raspberry> wmv I think... and mov
<Raspberry> I'd have to check again
<Raspberry> it's much better
<Raspberry> I reconfigured my file preferences to put everything on the internal player
<hti_pro> i hate wmv's, all i really use are mpegs isos and nuvs
<hti_pro> nuvs = mpeg i think
<Raspberry> superm1: when I hit apply in mmc after my changes
<Raspberry> hti_pro: then just internal is all you need
<Raspberry> superm1: it's just hanging on "Configuring VNC Service"
<superm1> zuh oh...
<superm1> that's not a good thing
<Raspberry> hti_pro: you can run the new mythtv 0.21 in gutsy w/o upgrading to hardy
<superm1> if its hanging for awhile
<superm1> then kill it
<superm1> and run this
<Raspberry> hti_pro: I'd recommend staying at gutsy
<superm1> sudo /usr/share/mythbuntu-control-centre/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre
<Raspberry> superm1: it's been hanging for at least 3-4 minutes
<superm1> and get us a trace on what's going wrong
<hti_pro> Raspberry: so i've found, i have one slave backend running gutsy with gutsy-backports and my master is hardy
<hti_pro> I think the only major issue with hardy right now is the /etc/network/interfaces file loses the <ifname> auto line
<hti_pro> as far as mythtv goes anyway
<Raspberry> superm1: ok -- I did that.. I'll try it again
<Raspberry> superm1: I'm going to hit apply after each page this time
<hti_pro> If I am wrong please anybody correct me before I update
<Seeker`> Raspberry: I'm getting the screensaver come on too
<Raspberry> i'm glad I'm not crazy :)
<Raspberry> I thought there was an option in the mythtv config to disable the screensaver
<superm1> Raspberry, okay
<Raspberry> but maybe that was just the mouse pointer
<superm1> bugs bugs bugs people, we dont catch these things unless you file them
<Raspberry> I'll file it
<superm1> Seeker`, hti_pro ^
<Raspberry> I just want to fix it first
<Seeker`> where do we file bugs?
<Daviey> :O
<Daviey> Seeker`: honestly?
<Raspberry> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv
<hti_pro> can't you just disable the screensaver in X
<Seeker`> Daviey: I know launchpad, but I cant be bothered to find the exact path :P
<Raspberry> hti_pro: as far as I know -- only if you're logged in as that user
<Raspberry> superm1: do you think it's a bad Idea to remove all the mythplugins hit apply and then readd them?
<hti_pro> anyone using zoneminder with mythtv
<Daviey> Seeker`: decide if it is a mythtv issue, packaging issue or a mythbuntu problem (including mcc)
<hti_pro> i am looking for a mythzmserver for a pure debian
<hti_pro> without a myth front/back
<hti_pro> or can i just transfer the ubuntu package to debian and install it there
<superm1> you'll need to rebuild the source package on debian then
<Raspberry> I guess the way around it would be to stop mythtv from starting up when the mythtv user logs in and then change the screen saver
<hti_pro> do you know where i can get the source package
<superm1> apt-get source mythtv on ubuntu
<superm1> or grab it from the bzr branch
<superm1> on code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv
<Raspberry> i think I'm going to run a dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-frontend
<superm1> there is no debconf on the frontend that i know about
<superm1> we only put it on common, database, and backend
<Raspberry> maybe I'll try it on common then
<Raspberry> see if that gets the screensaver to turn off
<Raspberry> superm1: when I went back into the mmc with sudo ... none of my changes that I had committed before (when I killed the mmc) had stuck... EXCEPT vnc service was now set to enabled and before it was disabled
<superm1> Raspberry, interesting
<superm1> well see this time when you run it, try to reconfigure vnc
<superm1> and see if there is a log spit back
<Raspberry> ah
<Raspberry> there's an error in the python script
<hti_pro> has anyone actually used mythZoneMinder
<Raspberry> ... /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/mythbuntu_common/vnc.py line 63
<Raspberry> actually there are alot
<Raspberry> core.py line 1344
<Raspberry> core line 1331
<Raspberry> changer line 248 and 470
<Seeker`> Daviey: I filed it under the link Raspberry privided
<Seeker`> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/216432
<Raspberry> File "/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/mythbuntu_common/vnc.py", line 63, in toggle_xorg have_modules = len(self.xorgconf.getSections("module")) > 0 AttributeError: "tuple" object has no attribute 'getSections'
<superm1> Raspberry, woah that's messed up...
<superm1> i've not seen any of that
<superm1> you have the latest versions of everything?
<superm1> particularly mythbuntu-common
<Raspberry> yeah
<Raspberry> i just did an apt-get update / upgrade
<Raspberry> and I wen tthrough dselect and added every myth package I could find
<Raspberry> because after the upgrade
<Raspberry> I didn't have the backend
<superm1> please file a bug with as much info as you can
<Raspberry> moving from gutsy to hardy didn't install the updated mythtv-backend packages and it got rid of the last ones
<superm1> about versions of mythbuntu-common, mcc
<superm1> and that backtrace
<Raspberry> I'll rerun the mmc from my laptop so I can copy / paste into a browser
<superm1> need to get that fixed asap
<Raspberry> what's the bestway to do a backtrace
<Raspberry> i don't do them often enough to remember
<Raspberry> when I run a mythtv-status it tells me it can't access the MythTV Perl API
<Raspberry> am I missing something?
<superm1> Raspberry, that way i had you launch things
<superm1> with that long path
<superm1> all of that output
<Raspberry> ok
<superm1> that you saw all these errors
<superm1> that's what i mean
<Raspberry> I can do that
<Raspberry> um... should I have a config for mythtv-status
<Raspberry> it says I've got no config
<superm1> Raspberry, just make sure libmyth-perl is installed
<superm1> and that your backend is running upnp
<Raspberry> libmyth-perl i sinstalled an dI know upnp "was" working :)  because I can see the myth box on my vista machine as a media server
<superm1> hm interesting
<superm1> works for me (tm) :)
<Raspberry> heh
<superm1> file a bug, and we'll see about it
<Raspberry> you can't have mythmovies and mythvideo installed at the same time, right?
<Raspberry> maybe i'm missing a repository, but I don't think so
<Raspberry> I have the mythbuntu.org repos disabled
<Raspberry> should I have it enabled?
<a1fa> woot
<a1fa> i purchased a 500gb hard drive
<a1fa> its time to migrate to mythbuntu
<a1fa> how buggy is new beta
<Raspberry> on hardy... buggy :0
<darthanubis> not
<darthanubis> its buggy for you
<superm1> Raspberry, you should be able to have both installed
<Raspberry> ok
<a1fa> should i install 7.10 or the new beta?
<Raspberry> hmm ther emight be something going on with LIRC too...  * Starting remote control daemon(s) : LIRC                                                                                                                                                                                                      [fail]
<superm1> a lot of what Raspberry is seeing looks like upgrade bugs, not "new" bugs
<Raspberry> I might blow the thing away and just install from a BETA Live CD
<Raspberry> but I'll help debug this stuff first
<Raspberry> :)
<a1fa> i am going to try the beta disk first
<a1fa> maybe its stable
<a1fa> i need to dump my recordings database first
<superm1> Raspberry, ugh this vnc one actually looks like a royal pain
<superm1> it was stable before, and i think some dependent code might have broke
<Raspberry> i'm going to try and connect and see if it works
<Raspberry> connecting to VNC just crashes X
<Raspberry> it doesn't restart
<Raspberry> until I hit CTRL+ALT+BKSP
<Raspberry> but I lose the display signal
<superm1> Raspberry, there is a lot of complications behind what's happening for that
<superm1> the new stuff is supposed to turn off vnc for the x server
<superm1> and turn it on for x11vnc
<superm1> but with that bug its not happening
<superm1> as soon as you file it, please get me a bug number so can figure out what is happening
<a1fa> show of hands who is running that beta?
<Raspberry> me ... as an upgrade
<Raspberry> superm1: already filed it as bu #216440
<superm1> thanks Raspberry
<darthanubis> a1fa, me
<Raspberry> up
<superm1> i'll see what i can do about it
<Raspberry> yup
<darthanubis> a1fa, since day one
<darthanubis> hundreds of shows recorded
<a1fa> anything i should be aware of?
<darthanubis> a1fa, the documentation
<darthanubis> the release notes
<Raspberry> and darthanubis's attitude
<darthanubis> and ppl who spread FUD
<darthanubis> a1fa, my attitude has nothing to do with mythtv, mythbuntu, or thee facts surrounding these apps
<darthanubis> gl
<darthanubis> a1fa, also, listen to superm1
<a1fa> ok
<a1fa> you guys need to work things out
<Raspberry> a1fa: the beta worked great on Gutsy -- but I'm having issues with LIRC and other things on Hardy
<Raspberry> a1fa: two of us in here this afternoon have confirmed issues with screensavers in Hardy
<Raspberry> a1fa: still being active even when mythtv is running... so it comes on in the middle of watching something
<Raspberry> a1fa: the 3 things I've found so far (in the last hour) with the beta on hardy is VNC doesn't work, the remote doesn't work and it LIRC fails to load it and the screensaver is enabled
<hti_pro> what would cause an extreme amount of cpu  time while running myth
<hti_pro> all i did was hit esc to exit mythfrontend, then canceled the exit
<Raspberry> i don't know, but there's a bug about that :0
<hti_pro> really, more info??
<Raspberry> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv
<hti_pro> and also where is the setup for the keys in mythfrontend
<Raspberry> hti_pro: under setup :)
<Raspberry> set keys
<hti_pro> is that under general or tv settings, or what?  cuz im not finding it
<Raspberry> i'll tell ya
<Raspberry> it's up a level from all that
<hti_pro> under utilities?
<Seeker`> how can I stop the faint hiss i am getting on recordings?
<Raspberry> yes
<Raspberry> and then Edit Keys
<hti_pro> i don't have edit keys under utilities, just Music Tools, Video Manager, and Setup
<hti_pro> is it because of the frontend layout that im using
<superm1> Raspberry, found your bug
<superm1> its really bug 214914
<superm1> which a fix is on its way up already
<superm1> in kde-guidance 0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu14
<Raspberry> ah
<Raspberry> yup that's crashing left and right
<superm1> yeah probably broke jockey too
<superm1> and displayconfig-gtk
<Raspberry> i've set my own password for the mythtv user now
<superm1> some 93 duplicates already made
<Raspberry> so now I got in and turned off the screensaver
<Raspberry> can't mythtv tell the screen saver to stay off
<Raspberry> just like mplayer or vlc?
<superm1> it does
<superm1> look at /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log
<superm1> there should be something about it turning off the screensaver support
<superm1> or similar
<hti_pro> is it the actual screen saver or just screem blanking
<hti_pro> ...screen
<Raspberry> it's the actual screensaver
<hti_pro> oh, just curious
<superm1> your under xfce?
<superm1> or gnome when this is happening?
<superm1> and is myth autostarting?
<superm1> or you manually starting it
<Raspberry> myth is autostarting
<Raspberry> i set a password for the mythtv user
<Raspberry> and then opened the control panel remotely o nmy laptop
<Raspberry> and the screensaver was set to activate after 10 minutes of idle
<superm1> mythtv user???
<superm1> dude
<superm1> run it as the normal user
<superm1> running it as ~mythtv causes breakage
<superm1> mythtv user is ONLY to be used for MYTHBACKEND and MYTHFILLDATABASE
<superm1> its a daemon user only
<superm1> the mythtv GROUP however is what you should be a member of
<Raspberry> right
<Raspberry> I didn't set this up that way :)  Whoever created the mythtv packages for gutsy last August did :)
<superm1> do you have ubuntu-mythtv-frontend installed or something?
<Raspberry> and it's just worked (tm) this whole time
<Raspberry> yes
<superm1> argh
<superm1> yeah that's the breakage there
<superm1> please remove that
<superm1> we abandoned it
<superm1> but didn't get rid of the package
<superm1> in case someone "wanted" to try to sort out its problems
<Raspberry> so when I did the upgrade -- it removed all the backend stuff
<Raspberry> but THAT was the only package it left :p
<superm1> the autostart stuff in mcc starts up things a lot differently than that package does
<superm1> that "shouldn't" have happened
<superm1> file a bug on that too though with dpkg.log and /var/log/update-manager
<Raspberry> becuse I started it up an dit couldn't talk to the backend
<Raspberry> and the init.d script for the backend was still there, but it wasn't doing anything
<Raspberry> about 15 minutes later after digging around I figured out none of the backend packages were installed
<superm1> a big upgrade bug like that we need to sort out
<superm1> i'm really hoping it was just transient for you
<superm1> as mirrors were updating or something
<Raspberry> I'm pointed at archive.ubuntu.org
<Raspberry> so ... should I uninstall all my myth stuff?
<superm1> yeah but i'm saying there was a mythtv upload like a day or so ago
<Raspberry> and just install from scratch?
<superm1> just remove ubuntu-mythtv-frontend
<superm1> purge it
<Raspberry> PURGE!
<Raspberry> :p
<superm1> to get its conf files gone too
<Raspberry> burn her burn her... she's a witch
<Raspberry> there should be a disclaimer when you install / update the frontend package
<Raspberry> saying it's not supported
<Raspberry> or something like that
<Raspberry> I want to set this stuff up the right way :)
<Raspberry> but now have I messed up my mythtv user
<Raspberry> I need to create a new account to run mythtv as, correct?
<superm1> well you just use your "user" account
<superm1> the regular one
<superm1> thaty ou can log into gnome with
<superm1> and xfce with
<superm1> and such
<Raspberry> but I don't want to autostart my account
<Raspberry> I use it for debugging
<Raspberry> stuff like this :)
<hti_pro> btw for anyone who cares, I switched from the G.A.N.T. theme to the Blue theme and the CPU wait thing is nearly gone, now only a few seconds wait where before was about 20
<superm1> Raspberry, there was someone who figured out how to prevent it from autostarting in GNOME
<superm1> but only in xfce
<superm1> using the same account
<superm1> if you go into the gnome gui and uncheck the autostart there for it
<superm1> then that only affects gnome
<Raspberry> so... if I do a fresh install of mythbuntu beta live cd ... will that solve all my problems?
<Raspberry> ah
<superm1> well the kde-guidance thing will show up on archive.ubuntu.com in the next hour or two probably
<superm1> so as soon as you upgrade that, that will fix your vnc thing
<superm1> and the screensaver thing will be fixed once you don't use ubuntu-mythtv-frontend anymore
<Raspberry> so what should I open th enext bug as
<a1fa> 8.04 is installing
<Raspberry> upgrading to hardy from gutsy uninstalls backend packages
<superm1> yeah file that against the mythbuntu project
<superm1> and put all logs in /var/log/update-manager
<superm1> so we'll see why that happened
<Raspberry> and dpkg.log
<superm1> yeah
<Raspberry> because I didn't do the upgrade from a gui
<superm1> how did you upgrade?
<Raspberry> this is basically a headless system
<superm1> do-release-upgrade?
<Raspberry> yes
<Raspberry> --devel-release
<superm1> okay as long as you did that (and not dist-upgrade)
<Raspberry> as specified on ubuntu's site
<superm1> then yeah file a bug
<Raspberry> well I did a dist-upgrade AFTER that just to see if there was anything lingering, but mythtv didn't work before that
<Raspberry> and the dist-upgrade didn't have anything to do
<superm1> ah okay
<Raspberry> um... where's the bug page for mythbuntu?
<superm1> bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<Raspberry> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythbuntu
<Raspberry> that's not it
<Raspberry> a
<Raspberry> ah
<Raspberry> one thing that could benefit launchpad
<Raspberry> is to have a central page that's simple
<Raspberry> like bugs.debian.org
<superm1> well the thing is its used for more than just ubuntu bugs
<Raspberry> i know
<superm1> so the "ubuntu" project has that centralized page at its project page
<superm1> but since we have some bugs that might not be ubuntu bugs, we have our own project page for them
<superm1> and we triage them when necessary to ubuntu source packages
<Raspberry> it seem slike every time I try to track down a package it's got a different structure to it's url
<superm1> yeah you just need to get used to LP for that :)
<Raspberry> I have to create a separate account?
<Raspberry> to file bugs on edge?
<Raspberry> it's asking me to log in again and my credentials don't work
<Raspberry> I can file against the "non-edge" bugs site, right?
<Raspberry> bugs look to be the same on both
<superm1> oh sorry i use edge
<superm1> i forgot most people dont
<superm1> just take out the .edge in the url
<Raspberry> :p
<hti_pro> what is edge?
<Kargarian> hello.  I have been trying to get x to display on my pvr 350, and the closest i got was during shut down, the shut down progress bar dispalys on my tv.  Any ideas?
<Raspberry> beta site
<Raspberry> this is kinda my screensaver issue... https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/157158
<Raspberry> except mine is fade to black
<superm1> hti_pro, its the beta server
<hti_pro> oh
<hti_pro> do i edit keys on the frontend or with mythtv-setup
<Kargarian> anyone?
<hti_pro> it is probably in your xorg.conf file
<Kargarian> yeah, but any ideas on what i should change?  it's only during shutdown that i see something on the tv.
<hti_pro> have you tried this,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4466464
<hti_pro> check out the settings they use for the 350 and compare to yours
<hti_pro> paste your xorg.conf file on pastebin and ill take a look
<Kargarian> ok
<Kargarian> waht's pastebin?
<hti_pro> pastebin.ca  go there and sign up, it is like a clipboard that you can share
<Kargarian> ok will do
<hti_pro> just found this, definitely sounds like windows --->		You appear to have moved your mouse. Vista needs to be restarted for the changes to take effect.
<a1fa> heh
<a1fa> i need to enable vnc on this box
<a1fa> i cant see shit ont v
<a1fa> its blury
<hti_pro> language!!
<hti_pro> sorry, I have no room to talk
<a1fa> english!!
<hti_pro> lol
<a1fa> ;P
<hti_pro> good answer
<a1fa> aight
<a1fa> 8.04 beta looks promissing
<hti_pro> sorry im not sure i can help
<a1fa> i changed my ip to a static IP
<a1fa> and its not coming up with that ip
<hti_pro> whats it coming up with
<Kargarian> ok i posted my xorg.conf
<Kargarian> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4466464
<Kargarian> ops
<Kargarian> wrong url
<Kargarian> http://pastebin.ca/982651
<hti_pro> alright give me few mins gotta put the kids down for nap
<Kargarian> ok msg me when your back
<a1fa> fuck
<a1fa> couple of errors
<a1fa> its not recognizing the tv
<a1fa> its starting up at 640x480
<a1fa> and it doesnt get ip correctly on startupi
<Raspberry> yo have to modify the xorg.conf file
<Raspberry> maybe not anymore
<a1fa> manually?
<Raspberry> bu tI did
<Raspberry> with a keyboar d:P
<Raspberry> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Raspberry> or you probably want to use something else :p
<Raspberry> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<a1fa> lol
<a1fa> Raspberry: you talking to me?
<a1fa> how do i fix the network issues?
<a1fa>  /etc/networking/?
<a1fa> i am doing apt-get upgrade first
<hti_pro> Kargarian: It looks like your pvr-350 is trying to use the nvidia driver, I don't think that wil work
<Kargarian> humm
<hti_pro> can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kargarian> yeah
<Raspberry> is there a way that I can clean up my back-end and the mythtv user account w/o destroying my database?
<Kargarian> done
<Kargarian> Hti_pro i added it tothe orignal post
<hti_pro> ok i have a problem, everytime i try to go to pastebin.ca i get a blank windows
<hti_pro> there it goes
<Kargarian> http://pastebin.ca/982665
<hti_pro> do an lscpi and tell me what the bus location of your pvr-350 card is
<Raspberry> wtf users and groups are locked...
<Raspberry> even with sudo
<Kargarian> humm comand not found
<Kargarian> if ido lscpi
<Kargarian> if i do lspci | grep "Internext Compression" i get results
<Kargarian> 00:08.0 multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC15 MPEG2 Encoder (rev 01)
<hti_pro> lspci is not found but if you pipe it through grep you get results
<hti_pro> okay
<hti_pro> and that is the output portion of the card?  does the capture portion come up on a seperate line
<Kargarian> what do you mean?
<Kargarian> yeah that's the pvr 350
<Kargarian> if it helps i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy_hardware_pvr-350_TV-out
<Kargarian> initally
<hti_pro> nevermind,  here is the major fault so far, line 120 on http://pastebin.ca/982651 indicates that the encoder is on 1:8:0 and it should be 0:8:0
<hti_pro> change that and see what happens, i don't think the driver for it should be Nvidia but well see
<Kargarian> ahh ok
<hti_pro> according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4466464 it should be ivtvdev, but there is some kind of note in your xorg.conf file about it so i don't want to change it just yet
<a1fa> how can i hard code my ip settings?
<a1fa> gnome-network config didnt work
<hti_pro> edit your /etc/network/interfaces file
<hti_pro> see man interfaces for more info
<Kargarian> dumb question how to i restart it without havig the restart the whole box
<a1fa> ok
<a1fa> so debian
<a1fa> its allready coded there
<superm1> oh that gnome tool has a bug right now
<superm1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/185854?
<superm1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/185854
<hti_pro> is there a line that says auto eth0
<hti_pro> or whatever your primary interface is
<hti_pro> Kargarian: press ctrl+alt+backspace
<hti_pro> Kargarian: if that doesnt work try /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Raspberry> new packages are out
<Seeker`> Raspberry: What have they fixed?
<Raspberry> nothing I have
<Raspberry> downloaded new indexes
<Raspberry> but no updates for me
<Raspberry> I  think it's time for a beer
<Kargarian> yeah i restarted the system and still no x display though the pvr 350, it only occurs during shut down with the logo and progress bar
<Kargarian> that's the only time i see x on my tv
<hti_pro> do a grep EE /var/log/Xorg.log.0 and let me know if you get anything
<a1fa> dude
<a1fa>  /etc/network/interfaces is set right
<a1fa> still no IP address on my eth1
<a1fa> :(
<hti_pro> a1fa: do you get any info on eth1 from ifconfig -a
<a1fa> nothing
<a1fa> just that it is up
<a1fa> no IP
<a1fa> i had to manually IP eth1
<hti_pro> have you tried the ifup eth1 script
<Kargarian> failed to load module "type1"
<a1fa> hti_pro: no i have not
<a1fa> The following packages have been kept back:
<a1fa> i want to force these packages
<Kargarian> (EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)
<Raspberry> just rm -rf /*
<Raspberry> that'll fix it
<hti_pro> kargarian: don't do it
<hti_pro> Raspberry you are mean
<Raspberry> maybe he's that frustrated
<hti_pro> I could see that
<hti_pro> this may sound wierd but it worked for me once,  copy your xorg.conf file to a safe place, then delete it and restart X
<Raspberry> when I built the mythtv box I'm running I reinstalled it from scratch about 6 or 8 times
<a1fa> how do you enable vnc on this thing?
<Raspberry> so I had a pristine install
<Raspberry> a1fa: it's broken
<Raspberry> a1fa: normally you'd enable it through the control centre
<a1fa> ok.. so i can just enable it dirty way
<a1fa> run vncserver
<superm1> a1fa, the newer version of guidance-backends fixes it
<a1fa> Version: 0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu14
<a1fa> this is the one i have installed
<Kargarian1978> sorry i am back
<Kargarian1978> that was odd
<Kargarian1978> anywho would that command i just posted be right
<hti_pro> I've been pondering on updating to my hardy install for two days now, but it seems to be working.
<a1fa> so control centre where?
<a1fa> because i cant see anything on my big tv
<a1fa> anyway to enable it through ssh?
<hti_pro> Kargarian1978: what command
<Kargarian1978> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556478
<hti_pro> possibly
<Kargarian1978> well it's wortha shot
<Kargarian1978> brb
<a1fa> how about this interfaces issue?
<hti_pro> i got a few more suggestions if it doesnt
<hti_pro> just make sure you backup  your current xorg.conf
<hti_pro> Kargarian1978: ^^^
<Raspberry> are you using Hardy?
<hti_pro> ifup script didnt work
<hti_pro> ?
<a1fa> this is pissing me off
<hti_pro> what does your /etc/network/interfaces file look like
<a1fa> hold on
<a1fa> x11vnc works for me
<a1fa> btw
<Raspberry> interesting
<Raspberry> broken for me
<a1fa> did u apt-get upgrade?
<Raspberry> yes
<a1fa> works fine for me..
<a1fa> my sanyo tv is so stupid.. corners are a bti blured
<a1fa> so vnc helps alot
<Raspberry> same here
<a1fa> http://www.pastebin.ca/982731
<a1fa> it pisses me off
<a1fa> i called their tech support
<a1fa> they told me to take it back and get another one
<a1fa> dip-twat doesnt get it that all his tvs are blured on the corners
<a1fa> hti_pro:  http://www.pastebin.ca/982731
<hti_pro> i think your missing a line
<a1fa> which line is that?
<hti_pro> add auto eth1
<hti_pro> to the top
<a1fa> ok
<hti_pro> this is your only interface?
<a1fa> yeah
<a1fa> this was added by the system configurator
<hti_pro> i think this is the effect of the bug, are you running hardy
<a1fa> how do you get release #?
<a1fa> 8.04 beta + updates
<hti_pro> ??
<a1fa> 8.04 beta iso + what-ever updates were provided by apt-get upgrade
<a1fa> there is a command u.. something -d
<hti_pro> ok
<a1fa> it tells you the release # you are running
<hti_pro> there is a bug with this currently
<a1fa> i come from debian world :)
<a1fa> everything is manual in debian
<hti_pro> I swear by debian, just started using ubuntu for simplicity reasons
<a1fa> i <3 debian
<a1fa> thats why I am using ubuntu now
<a1fa> haha
<Raspberry> same here
<superm1> Raspberry, guidance-backends is on archive.ubuntu.com now
<Raspberry> I was using mythtv on ubuntu but it was way too confusing
<superm1> i just updated it locally
<Raspberry> superm1: thx
<Raspberry> superm1: I just created a new user and logged in... setting up the control centre now
<hti_pro> did that solve your prob a1fa
<a1fa> i dont know i havent rebooted
<a1fa> i need to import my old database
<a1fa> and reboot
<a1fa> one moment
<Raspberry> superm1: i have the gnome-lirc module installed -- do you think that would be part of my lirc problem
<superm1> it could be
<superm1> would have to see what /etc/lirc/lircd.conf looked like
<superm1> and /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<superm1> in a pastebni
<Raspberry> k -- I'll try and restart this and see what happens
<hti_pro> dont reboot just do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<a1fa> how do i find out whats my password?
<a1fa> my mysql password for mythtv
<hti_pro> check /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<a1fa> ty
<Raspberry> the remote control daemon started this time ... so we'll see if it works
<hti_pro> should be in there, if not you got me
<hti_pro> i am not good at all with mysql
<Raspberry> so... when I log into this new user
<Raspberry> it asks me for my password every time AFTER login for a sudo request of some kind
<superm1> what sudo request?
<Raspberry> can't tell
<Raspberry> it doesn't say
<a1fa> importing my tv shows :P
<Raspberry> and nothing starts up after login :)
<a1fa> lets see how this works out
<superm1> well check the running shows
<superm1> shows = programs
<Raspberry> where do I change the resolution under a mythbuntu account?
<Raspberry> I don't see it
<a1fa> do it manually
<a1fa> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<a1fa> its faster
<Raspberry> i'm trying to work within the confines of the system
<Raspberry> :)
<Raspberry> I can't see any screen resolution menu options
<a1fa> in what directory do you keep your videos/
<Raspberry> i keep them on a separate drive
<Raspberry> and I put a symlink under the standard videos directory
<a1fa> why not use recording groups?
<EvilGuru> Why does mythbackend not start on start-up?
<EvilGuru> Even though I have set it to autologin and start mythfrontend
<a1fa> how do you enable mythweb?
<hti_pro> install it
<a1fa> its enabled
<a1fa> mythweb is already the newest version.
<hti_pro> i get an apache error on hardy
<EvilGuru> No one have any idea? Is this the intended behaviour?
<hti_pro> and i was afraid to update
<a1fa> ahh
<a1fa> it works
<a1fa> ;p
<Raspberry> since i got rid of the ubuntu-mythtv-frontend package this thing is a real mess
<Raspberry> i get apache errors on hardy too
<Raspberry> apache2 crashed
<a1fa> mythweb video previews still dont work?
<hti_pro> yep
<superm1> it was a mess - you just didn't know it :)
<superm1> Raspberry, ^
<hti_pro> php thing
<Raspberry> I know it was going to be a mess :p
<Raspberry> so I can't get the front-end to autostart
<Raspberry> and I can't seem to get the resolution to change
<Raspberry> and I also can't get the front-end to be full screen :)
<hti_pro> put it in the xinitrc file
<Raspberry> ah
<hti_pro> you will still have to login first though
<hti_pro> not sure how to do autologin
<Raspberry> who uses this as a media center?
<superm1> Raspberry, i do
 * hti_pro raises hand
<Raspberry> I can't be the only person who finds auto-login and auto-start useful :p
<superm1> the auto login and auto start works when you run mcc as the user you will be doing it from
<hti_pro> still workin out bugs though, so i don't have auto start setup
<superm1> and then set the auto login usually
<Raspberry> I have a girlfriend who uses this :P
<Raspberry> it has to work ;)
<superm1> it creates a symlink in
<superm1> ~/.config/autostart
<superm1> and also sets the gdm auto login
<Raspberry> I read the installation guide
<hti_pro> mcc??
<Raspberry> and I didn't see the approved way to auto-start
<Raspberry> but maybe I missed it
<superm1> Raspberry, well i suspect that we need to finish and/or update the install guide
<superm1> its probably a little out of date
<Raspberry> it's still talking about 7.10 install
<superm1> yeah, a *little* out of date ;)
<superm1> if you'd be interested in helping to update it....
<superm1> any help we can get is really appreciated
<EvilGuru> Also what do I need to do to get mythfilldatabase to right every night?
<superm1> set the setting in your frontend
<EvilGuru> will any frontend do?
<superm1> yeah
<Raspberry> ok
<Raspberry> um..  run frontend in a window is not selected in the config
<Raspberry> and it's running in a window
<Raspberry> i've tried unchecking and checking it
<superm1> compiz running?
<Raspberry> doesn't seem to change it
<EvilGuru> I have no idea where the option is :/
<hti_pro> EvilGuru: in tv settings
<superm1> Raspberry, check for compiz oin running processes
<superm1> if it's running it causes that kind of behavior
<EvilGuru> hti_pro: Yep, am there
<Raspberry> compiz isn't running
<hti_pro> my bad its in general
<hti_pro> last page
<superm1> Raspberry, well hm then
<EvilGuru> hti_pro: Thanks
<EvilGuru> Now, why would mythbackend not start up automatically?
<Raspberry> how can I access the xfce control panel remotely?
<EvilGuru> Currently I need to ssh in and then do mythbackend -d
<superm1> EvilGuru, that means that your permissions are likely wrong on the recordings directory
<EvilGuru> Access: (0775/drwxrwxr-x)  Uid: (  109/  mythtv)   Gid: (  118/  mythtv)
<hti_pro> have you checked your logs
<EvilGuru> I have, but none of them gave anything useful
<EvilGuru> syslog, kern.log, user.log, failog
<superm1> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<Raspberry> can I add mythfrontend to the xfce4-autostart app?
<EvilGuru> daemon.log
<hti_pro> is it in you /etc/rc3.d/ directory
<hti_pro> does /etc/init.d/mythbackend start work
<EvilGuru> hti_pro: I'll kill it and try
<EvilGuru> No, it doesn't work
<EvilGuru>  * Starting MythTV server: mythbackend
<EvilGuru>    ...done.
<hti_pro> ps aux | grep backend
<hti_pro> does it list mythbackend with a whole bunch of options
<superm1> EvilGuru, look in that log i said
<superm1> it will tell you what's broke
<EvilGuru> Wait, I lie, it has now started
<EvilGuru> so the question is why it is not doing it at boot up
<hti_pro> ok, are there entries in your /etc/rc3.d directory
<a1fa> how do you fix audio streaming in mythweb's flash stream?
<Raspberry> k
<Raspberry> compiz packages are completely purged from the system
<hti_pro> should be a link that looks like S24mythtv-backend  numbers may be different
<EvilGuru> hti_pro: Yes, S24mythtv-backend
<hti_pro> try dmesg | grep mythtv
<EvilGuru> nout
<superm1> a1fa, install the other ffmpeg in mcc
<superm1> the medibuntu one
<hti_pro> EvilGuru, you got nothing
<hti_pro> from dmesg
<EvilGuru> Nothing at all
<hti_pro> what about from /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<EvilGuru> nothing that indicates any kind of failure
<hti_pro> you do boot to gui mode right
<Raspberry> is mythbuntu going to come out of beta at the same time as 8.04?
<EvilGuru> I do
<EvilGuru> And it automatically logs in and starts mythfrontend (done using the control centre)
<a1fa> how can you share folders without editing samba.conf?
<hti_pro> by editing /etc/exports
<Raspberry> that's nfs
<hti_pro> I know
<hti_pro> thats the only other way i know, and he didn't say using samba, he just said without editing samba.conf
<hti_pro> :\
<Raspberry> right
<EvilGuru> Also, how can I make /dev/video0 and /dev/video1 always the same
<superm1> Raspberry, yeah
<EvilGuru> As sometimes when I boot-up they switch
<hti_pro> im not real sure EvilGuru
<Raspberry> ugh -- I need to figure out this remote issue
<superm1> it wil come out of beta and turn rc this next week
<hti_pro> on either matter
<Raspberry> I wish I had more time... I'd write a logical GUI to LIRC
<superm1> Raspberry, well you can help out for 8.10 :)
<Raspberry> a GUI in which you can test your remote
<hti_pro> gotta go guys be back later
<Raspberry> hti_pro: cya
<superm1> we've wanted to do that for a while, just a matter of taking the time to sit down and do it
<superm1> unfortunately fixing bugs ends up taking a big majority of the cycle..
<superm1> so time for $new stuff is little
<Raspberry> I would sya ... #1 annoyance with MthTV on linux... getting a remote to work
<superm1> gnome-lirc-properties has the right idea right now
<superm1> but i can also say mceusb2 works out of the box for me now
<superm1> with the stuff foxbuntu and i wrote
<superm1> for the lirc generator
<Raspberry> it's not working for me
<a1fa> aight
<Raspberry> and I've got a mceusb2 remote
<superm1> mceusb2?
<a1fa> i had to manually edit samba.conf :P
<a1fa> back to the stoneage
<superm1> really...
<Raspberry> yeah
<superm1> Raspberry, pastebin your /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<Raspberry> it worked fine in gutsy
<superm1> and
<superm1> Raspberry, pastebin your /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<Raspberry> http://pastebin.com/d4d58cbc2
<superm1>  okay that looks sane
<superm1> assuming that you didn't go changing that file that's included
<Raspberry> bope
<Raspberry> nope
<Raspberry> I'll paste that too
<superm1> and the hardware.conf?
<Raspberry> http://pastebin.com/d7d7eae59
<superm1> okay.
<superm1> is lirc_mceusb2 loaded?
<superm1> lsmod?
<Raspberry> lirc_mceusb2           16772  0
<Raspberry> lirc_dev               18248  1 lirc_mceusb2
<Raspberry> usbcore               169904  5 lirc_mceusb2,usbhid,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd
<superm1> okay...
<Raspberry> so... yup
<superm1> does irw work?
<Raspberry> yup
<superm1> okay so its the lircrc stuff not working
<superm1> what does ~/.lircrc look like
<superm1> and ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<Raspberry> ah
<Raspberry> you know what
<Raspberry> I haven't moved the lircrc stuff from the mythtv account
<superm1> ha
<Raspberry> heh
<Raspberry> well
<superm1> well just run mythbuntu-lircrc-generator
<superm1> on this acct
<Raspberry> it didn't work with the mythtv user :P
<superm1> it will make new stuff for you
<Raspberry> lircrc not the lirc-gen
<superm1> i always forget which one we named it
<Raspberry> there are two
<superm1> there is probably a symlink between the two because i forgot
<superm1> yeah there is
<superm1> ls -alh /usr/bin/mythbuntu-lirc*
<superm1> and you'll see they point to the same thing
<Raspberry> ah
<Raspberry> that still doesn't fix the windowed mythtv issue :p
<Raspberry> that's th elast thing :)
<Raspberry> that and the sudo password popup
<superm1> well you still didn't post a process list
<superm1> while its got the sudo popup
<superm1> to see what its asking fo
<Raspberry> no :)
<Raspberry> I refuse :P
<a1fa> hehehe
<a1fa> got everything working in 2h
<a1fa> :P
<a1fa> /dev/sda1              485G   8.4G   452G   2% /
<Raspberry> ok
<Raspberry> so I'm checking the ps aux
<Raspberry> 1003     19339  7.3  2.0 159736 20868 ?        S    16:58   0:00 gksudo -k mythbuntu-startup --load
<Raspberry> root     19344  0.0  0.1  24328  1400 ?        Ss   16:58   0:00 /usr/bin/sudo -S -p GNOME_SUDO_PASS -u root mythbuntu-startup --load
<Raspberry> that's what is prompting me
<Raspberry> on login
<Raspberry> remote works now
<Raspberry> but mythtv is still windowed
<Raspberry> i remember why I didn't like the "dynamic" mythbuntu remote assignments
<Raspberry> the ability to page up and page dn are gone
<superm1> those are very easily fixed
<superm1> two lines edited
<Raspberry> right
<superm1> in ~/.lirc/mythtv
<Raspberry> but I've already got that file
<Raspberry> I'll just use my old one
<superm1> well its more nicely done in hardy...
<superm1> i would recommend switching to the new method
<superm1> it allows more fine tuned adjustments for different apps
<Raspberry> why did you make up & down arrows the same as channel up and down
<Raspberry> ?  what's the new method?
<superm1> so ch+/- make more sense inside myth
<Raspberry> dynamic is checked
<superm1> i liked the page up/down myself too, but too many people  complained
<superm1> look at ~/.lircrc
<Raspberry> ok
<superm1> you'll see what's different immediately
<Raspberry> it's annoying that this remote has so many buttons and the default script doesn't use many of them
<Raspberry> record should really start recording the show you're watching and bring up scheduling options
<Raspberry> things like that
<Raspberry> it used to
<superm1> it doesnt?
<Raspberry> no
<superm1> that's surprising
<superm1> i wonder what happened to that
<Raspberry> I don't want to sound like I'm complaining
<Raspberry> I appreciate everything :)
<superm1> well if your willing to dig into the code, patches are appreciated
<Raspberry> I'm trying to hire an employee right now
<Raspberry> when I hire somebody I can have weekends and evenings for pet projects like this :)
<superm1> awesome :)
<superm1> yeah that's what it is for me right now
<superm1> and the folks who work on it with me
<Raspberry> hell, I'd even pay for features
<Raspberry> heck :p
<Raspberry> I've been thinking about that lately too
<superm1> yeah several people have come forth and said that, the thing is that money makes the dynamic change on projects like this
<superm1> and i'm not sure that's the best idea at the current time
<Raspberry> I might have one of th two people I have working for me work on these kinds of things in any downtime
<superm1> ha.  that's be awesome
<Raspberry> because to me time is more valuable than money
<Raspberry> I can agree with the money changing the dynamic to a point
<Raspberry> but if you said ... ok, we're not going to touch existing code
<Raspberry> we're just going to write a plugin
<Raspberry> or a new version of a plugin
<Raspberry> or fork something
<Raspberry> and if it's better... use it -- it's open / copyleft
<Raspberry> gpl2
<superm1> well let me phrase that better
<Raspberry> and if you don't want to use it -- fine I'll use it privately
<superm1> myself and the primary folks here would prefer not to put money in place for ourselves
<superm1> if someone else wants to pay someone else to do things
<superm1> we'll be glad to add them in
<superm1> but treat them just like other community contributions
<superm1> through analyzing patches
<superm1> and stuff like that
<Raspberry> right
<Raspberry> I'm not saying there should be a free pass
<Raspberry> I think the project is coming along nicely
<superm1> thanks :).  well that being said, however a contribution is done/any contribution is appreciated. dev talk usually goes on in the #ubuntu-mythtv-dev channel whenever you'll have something to add
<superm1> we try to keep this channel to support and such
<Raspberry> right
<Raspberry> that's why I don't go in -dev :P or #mythtv
<Raspberry> so is it the fact that this user has a passwd
<Raspberry> that's causing the prompt?
<superm1> that shouldn't be it
<Raspberry> or is there something in the keychain that I have to set to permanently remembre
<superm1> but it all depends on what the prompt is
<superm1> still need to see a process list to find out
<Raspberry> it's the same prompt you get when running update-manager
<Raspberry> asking you for your password to run an administrative task
<superm1> right, but need to see what process is asking for it
<Raspberry> or something like that
<Raspberry> it's hard for me to read
<superm1> usually gksudo XXX
<superm1> just ps aux into pastebin
<Raspberry> i pased that :)
<superm1> while it's happening
<Raspberry> 1003     19339  7.3  2.0 159736 20868 ?        S    16:58   0:00 gksudo -k mythbuntu-startup --load
<Raspberry> root     19344  0.0  0.1  24328  1400 ?        Ss   16:58   0:00 /usr/bin/sudo -S -p GNOME_SUDO_PASS -u root mythbuntu-startup --load
<superm1> mythbuntu-startup?
<superm1> how did that get installed
<superm1> remove mythbuntu-live-autostart
<Raspberry> *shrug*
<Raspberry> heh
<superm1> did you manually install that?
<superm1> or was that an artifact of the upgrade
<Raspberry> I installed all myth packages afterwards
<Raspberry> when I found the backend missing
<superm1> ah well then you probably have a lot of stuff that you dont need
<Raspberry> so I probably installed it
<superm1> if you installed that you might have install mythbuntu-live
<superm1> which you dont want either
<Raspberry> would that be causing the windowed myth issue?
<superm1> yes it would
<Raspberry> mythbuntu live wasn't installed
<superm1> mythbuntu-live-autostart though
<Raspberry> yup
<Raspberry> ok
<Raspberry> I'll logout
<Raspberry> I'll have to copy some of the existing user's autostart stuff
<Raspberry> becaquse it logs me out completely when I quit myth
<Raspberry> the stream plugin is cool
<Raspberry> but the interface is really cumbersome
<Raspberry> I know it does alot and I like it
<Raspberry> but the left right tabs at the bottom ... save a stream ... go back... exit... et al
<Raspberry> since I removed mythbuntu-live-autostart... the profile is just hanging at login
<superm1> did you purge live autostart?
<superm1> or just remove it?
<Raspberry> purge
<superm1> okay good
<superm1> try giving it a fresh boot
<superm1> in case the session didn't nicely close
<Raspberry> the status module is nice
<Raspberry> I like that
<superm1> i'm glad we made it default
<superm1> it's awesome to have in ssh
<Raspberry> yup
<Raspberry> we should have two options for remotes though
<Raspberry> basic config and advanced (aka use all my buttons... or "classic") config
<Raspberry> this new config doesn't use a lot of they keys on this mceusb2
<Raspberry> it loaded this time
<Raspberry> but it's still windowd
<Raspberry> unless that's the way it's supposed to be
<Raspberry> with the panel on top visable
<Raspberry> off topic, but do people actually have cover images for all their videos?
<superm1> well in that panel, what else is running?
<superm1> have to ask $people, i dont
<Raspberry> it'd be cool if it could just take a snapshot (or your choice of time in the video) and use that
<Raspberry> or preview
<Raspberry> anyway.. um
<Raspberry> it's like there are two copies of mythtv running
<Raspberry> my fault
<Raspberry> I added it in
<Raspberry> becaus it wasn't i nthe auto start
<Raspberry> an dnow it's in there
<Raspberry> i left the one I didn't create
<Raspberry> and restarted
<Raspberry> it's definitely not closing the user session cleanly
<Raspberry> one you log out... you can't log back in again w/o restarting
<Raspberry> or killing  proceses <-- i'm going to confirm this now
<superm1> how are you loggin out?
<superm1> and are you closing all myth sessions when you do?
<Raspberry> yup
<Raspberry> nothing is running whne I log out
<Raspberry> it logs oiut right away
<Raspberry> just sits on a black screen w/cursor when trying to log back in
<CyberCod> anyone have any tips for getting the creative CIMR100 remote to work?
<Raspberry> no idea
<Raspberry> it's the fact that X isn't getting restarted
<Raspberry> that's hanging it up
<Raspberry> and ... ok -- now the only thing on the panel is myth
<Raspberry> and it's still windowed
<superm1> it's still *windowed*
<superm1> like it has window decorations?
<Raspberry> no
<Raspberry> like the panel is above it
<Raspberry> that's why I'm asking if that's normal :)
<Raspberry> and when videos play
<superm1> that's the "only" problem?
<Raspberry> the panel is still on top
<Raspberry> :P
<Raspberry> hehe
<superm1> or is there a title bar on the window
<Raspberry> yes
<superm1> if you use alt
<superm1> and drag it down
<Raspberry> no
<superm1> is there anything on the sides
<superm1> ok
<Raspberry> it's the panle
<Raspberry> with the "strart menu"
<Raspberry> and logout button
<Raspberry> and task bar
<superm1> that's really odd that it would still be happening then
<Raspberry> nothing on the sides
<Raspberry> nothing on the bottom
<superm1> mythbuntu-startup would have caused it, or anything else running at the same time
<superm1> that is taking focus
<Raspberry> I can hold ALT and drag around myth
<superm1> so look at that process listing again
<superm1> and see what else is running
<Raspberry> http://pastebin.com/d5865500b
<Raspberry> that's everything running as that user
<Raspberry> so you think if I wipe the home directory -- that'd fix the issue
<Raspberry> now that those packages are gone?
<superm1> well there ar e few more suspects here
<superm1> from ssh
<superm1> with the thing stuck on top
<superm1> kill tracker
<superm1> gnome power manager
<superm1> gam server
<superm1> and thunar
<Raspberry> ok, but they're just going to come back next login
<superm1> yeah i'm just saying to debug
<superm1> if they are causing it
<Raspberry> k
<superm1> myth will come back to the front hopefully
<superm1> and the python for the system-config-printer
<Raspberry> killed everything
<superm1> and now hit alt-tab
<Raspberry> didn't take the focus
<superm1> and see if it can take focus
<Raspberry> I killed the panel :p
<Raspberry> that fixed it
<superm1> haha
<Raspberry> let me slay the user
<Raspberry> and log in again
<superm1> okay well in any case, you might want to remove those apps anyway
<superm1> if you dont need them
<superm1> they came with ubuntu-desktop
<Raspberry> right
<Raspberry> yup and I purged that meta-package already
<superm1> keescook, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753434 :*(
<Raspberry> hmm
<Raspberry> no
<Raspberry> didn't fix it
<Raspberry> i'll play around with it some more
<Raspberry> thanks for the help
<Raspberry> I've been up for 18hrs
<Raspberry> I'm ready for a nap :p
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-13
<Kodiak`> hi
<Kodiak`> I restarted my MythBox and now I can't access the folders such as /videos/ or /music/ over thet network.
<Kodiak`> any ideas? anyone?
<Kargarian1978> permissions maybe, or network issues/
<Kargarian1978> ?
<Kodiak`> pretty sure its permissions
<Kodiak`> doubt its network, because i can get on mythweb
<hti_pro> any devastating bugs arise since I left
<Kodiak`> \\Htpc\videos is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. The network path was not found.
<hti_pro> what are you using to access it
<Kodiak`> my windows XP computer
<hti_pro> a samba share
<Kodiak`> it worked until i restarted the mythbox
<hti_pro> what permisions do you have set in the samba.conf file
<Kodiak`> where is that
<hti_pro> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Kodiak`> any specific lines you wanna see?
<hti_pro> all lines from config for the share you are having trouble with
<Kodiak`> http://pastebin.org/29332
<hti_pro> is it all shares or a specific one
<Kodiak`> all
<hti_pro> and you said it worked fine until reboot, how long before the reboot did you have it running
<Kodiak`> weeks
<hti_pro> have you tried accessing it using \\hostname\sharenam in windows explorer
<Kodiak`> i rebooted because i'm trying to find the loudest part of the mythbox so i can eventually replace it later, so nothing should have changed
<Kodiak`> \\Htpc\videos is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. The network path was not found.
<hti_pro> can you do a 'net view \\hostname' from the cli
<Kodiak`> System error 53 has occured. The network path was not found.
<hti_pro> is there anything in the /var/log/samba/[xpmachinename].log or /var/log/samba/[[xpipaddress].log
<hti_pro> have you verified that nmbd and smbd are running
<Kodiak`> [2008/04/12 14:47:30, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(159)
<Kodiak`>   Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!
<Kodiak`> thats from log.[xpmachinename]
<Kodiak`> how do i check that, hti_pro
<hti_pro> ps aux | grep mbd
<Kodiak`> http://pastebin.org/29338
<hti_pro> nmbd is not running this handles netbios name resolution
<hti_pro> try /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Kodiak`> http://pastebin.org/29339
<hti_pro> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Kodiak`> http://pastebin.org/29341
<Kodiak`> alright, we're good
<Kodiak`> is there any way to get it to do that every start?
<hti_pro> it should do that at every start.   try dmesg | grep mbd
<hti_pro> maybe something odd happened this time
<Kodiak`> nothing happens if i type that
<hti_pro> try grep mbd /var/log/syslog
<Kodiak`> nothing
<hti_pro> then i have no idea why it didnt work that time,  try rebooting again and make sure it works
<Kodiak`> i'm transferring stuff now, but i'll try it in a day or so when the DL is done
<Kodiak`> thanks
<hti_pro> you might check to make sure there is a file called S##samba in your /etc/rc3.d/ directory
<hti_pro> or should i say a link
<hti_pro> good luck
<hti_pro> anyone know if compiz is a dependencie for something or can i remove it
<hti_pro> anyone alive in here
<Mersault> What kde package should I install to get all the qt styles?
<hti_pro> anybody know why a user would not be able to use sound card but root can
<pcglue> the mythbuntu 7.10 "guided installation" formats the entire HD as ext3, is this OK?  is using a separate XFS partition for recordings better?
<M_dugger> what the best tuner card for making a home theater PC? I live in the US and I'm after something HD.
<superm1> hdhomerun M_dugger :)
<superm1> i love my hd home run
<superm1> it doesnt steal pci slots from me
<superm1> and gives me twice the tuner goodness
<M_dugger> hey thanks, I was away
<Raspberry> superm1: you're here all day and night, eh?
<Raspberry> i'm having an issue with mythtv not taking focus... running on Hardy
<Raspberry> no title bar on myth
<Raspberry> but I can see background to the left and right... and the panel in xfce on top
<sebrock> can I add a suggestion to this project?
<sebrock> problem is the lirc-generator. It should include the latest from lirc-CVS. A lot of us have the iMON LCD which is inlcuded in CVS. And making a custom deb for this only takes time...
<sebrock> http://lirc.cvs.sourceforge.net/lirc/lirc/drivers/lirc_imon/lirc_imon.c?view=log
<Raspberry> what about requesting a package update from the lirc maintainer?
<Raspberry> I build my lirc modules from source
<sebrock> I would gladly, but how?
<Raspberry> glady what?
<Raspberry> contact the maintainer or build from source?
<sebrock> Raspberry: I tried it but it did not work as I expected with the mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<sebrock> well both then :)
<Raspberry> I just did it today
<Raspberry> and it worked
<Raspberry> are you using module assisstant?
<sebrock> Raspberry: did you do a deb?
<Raspberry> yes
<sebrock> the "right" way? can I have it?
<sebrock> if you used the CVS that is
<Raspberry> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_lirc_install
<sebrock> and you used this with mythbuntu?
<Raspberry> yes
<sebrock> well I followed http://codeka.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=22
<sebrock> sort of
<sebrock> but that doesnt work as doing the first step will remove mythbuntu stuff
<sebrock> if you have a deb can you send it to me?
<sebrock> Raspberry: or how do I contact the maintainer?=
<Raspberry> look up the package on launchpad.net
<Raspberry> then contact the maintainer
<sebrock> I try but cant find the maintianer anywhere
<sebrock> ah found it
<Raspberry> ugh
<Raspberry> my myth account just hangs on login
<Raspberry> if I restart the machine sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't
<Raspberry> if I restart X same thing
<Raspberry> I'm going to change to  a gnome sesions
<Raspberry> see if that fixes it
<sebrock> Raspberry: you using Mythbuntu beta?
<sebrock> and did you install the VNC-server?
<sebrock> from what I know there is a rather nasty bug in the installation process that causes all kinds of nasty bugs
<Raspberry> I migrated
<Raspberry> from gutsy to hardy
<Raspberry> running the beta
<Raspberry> the vnc bug has been fixed
<sebrock> ok, I havnt had time to use the beta yet
<Raspberry> it doesn't matter which session I run -- myth won't fullscreen
<Raspberry> visual effects are set to NONE
<MeerkatMafia> hi can i run ubuntu mythtv from livecd without installing?
<sebrock> I'm going to check up on my lagging IR device... as soon as I press a button when somethng else is running there is a glitch... like a small break
<sebrock> but it doesnt seem to be any IRQ issues... I dont know
<sebrock> MeerkatMafia: yes
<MeerkatMafia> sebrock, great and this allows me to capture to a device too? or just watch tv
<sebrock> Watch tv should be fine I guess... assuming that all devices are OK
<MeerkatMafia> ty
<sebrock> I dont know how this works when using only RAM though
<MeerkatMafia> would it be possible to load mythtv all into ram
<sebrock> I suggest installing it anyway... its painfully slow to run from CD all the time
<sebrock> MeerkatMafia: that is what happens when you use LiveCD
<MeerkatMafia> k
<MeerkatMafia> ty
<MeerkatMafia> sebrock, but when i use knoppix and some livecds they decompress on the fly
<MeerkatMafia> sebrock, rather than loading everything into ram
<sebrock> oh you mean loading everything from start?
<MeerkatMafia> sebrock, so i didnt know how ubuntu mythtv worked in comparison
<MeerkatMafia> knoppix livedvd i mean
<sebrock> I think this works the same way, loading on the fly
<MeerkatMafia> i would like to boot from cd and load it all into ram
<MeerkatMafia> oh ok thanks some livecds work different i suppose
<Raspberry> wow
<Raspberry> deleting a recording while it's playing hangs myth
<Raspberry> I mean deleting by pressing D
<a1fa> damn screensaver keeps turning itself on even after i turned it off
<a1fa> actually, its not the screensaver
<a1fa> video goes out on idle
<BobSlob> Anyone know why, when using a dvi-hdmi cable I cant get my TV resolution to display correctly?
<BobSlob> I'm going nuts here trying to figure it out =(
<a1fa> what tv?
<BobSlob> its an LG DLP
<a1fa> i had to manually set my resolution
<a1fa> go to xorg.conf
<a1fa> and remove refresh rate (vert & horiz)
<a1fa> and set your resolution manually
<a1fa> restart X or reboot
<BobSlob> where do i find xorg.conf.... I'm still new =D
<a1fa>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<a1fa> you must be root to edit
<BobSlob> so under the "monitor" section... delete the horizonal and vertical rates... just leave them blank?
<a1fa> completly remove those lines
<a1fa> and on the bottom of the file you will see modes
<a1fa> remove all the modes except the one you want
<BobSlob> the "modeline" lines? or further down?
<BobSlob> i dont even see the 720p resolution listed in there =P
<a1fa> its not going to be listed as 720p
<BobSlob> i know... 1280x720
<a1fa> there you go
<BobSlob> but thats not even there
<a1fa> so ADD IT
<a1fa>                 Modes           "1280x720"
<a1fa> got it?
<a1fa> make sure your TV is on
<a1fa> before you start X
<a1fa> or it wont go into 720p because
<a1fa> xorg is getting monitor information fromt he EDID
<BobSlob> yeah, tv is on... its my main "monitor"
<a1fa> ok
<a1fa> i gave you the instructions, now execute
<BobSlob> alright.. guess i need to reboot x... brb =D thanks
<a1fa> :P
<a1fa> no problem
<BobSlob> no go =D
<MythbuntuGuest59> Hello. I've got a new intel motherboard (dp35dp), two 500 GB SATA drives and an ATI RADEON 7000 video
<MythbuntuGuest59> card
<a1fa> whats your question?
<MythbuntuGuest59> My problem is I am getting "grub installation failed" with the alternate-amd 8.04 -- sorry, not an IRC pro at all.
<MythbuntuGuest59> Is there a general cause for not being able to write to the MBR master boot record?
<MythbuntuGuest59> These are new disks and I have not prepared them in any way.
<MythbuntuGuest59> I then tried to install the "desktop" -- non-alternate version of Hardy and
<MythbuntuGuest59> it brings up the initial selection menu, but when I select the first option, run the live disk, it will appear to be booting and then at then end when it
<MythbuntuGuest59> would seem to be finished and ready to change modes --video modes perhaps, I just get a "no signal" on my monitor.
<MythbuntuGuest59> That's all I have to offer up. I have not been verifying checksums on these iso's so that's my next step.
<MythbuntuGuest59> The iso's I've been getting from direct download are not passing the checksum test, and the torrents are taking forever.
<MythbuntuGuest59> I'll report back when I get a good installer!
<Karger1978> hello
<Karger1978> Anyone seen this error before with a dvd/cdrom drive
<Karger1978> [59624.100289] hda: tray open
<Karger1978> [59624.100653] hda: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x02  asc: 0x30  ascq: 0x00
<Karger1978> [59624.100657] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 1028
<Karger1978> Hey dave
<DaveMorris> I don't suppose Danny Haak is in here?
<Karger1978> Have you ever seen this error before with cdrom/dvd drive
<Karger1978> [59624.100289] hda: tray open
<Karger1978>  [59624.100653] hda: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x02  asc: 0x30  ascq: 0x00
<Karger1978>  [59624.100657] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 1028
<DaveMorris> when does this happen?
<Karger1978> well i cannot open my cdrom drive
<Karger1978> if i got to init 1 this error just repeats
<DaveMorris> how are you trying to open it?  Via the button or via an eject command?
<Karger1978> just though file manager
<Karger1978> then i get [60079.205853] Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0
<Karger1978> so the lines above repeat, then once in a while i get that buffer io error
<DaveMorris> is this in hardy/mythbuntu 8.04
<Karger1978> mythbuntu 7.10
<DaveMorris> what type of media do you have in the drive?
<Karger1978> just a dvd movie.
<Karger1978> I tried other dvd's and cd's
<DaveMorris> and it's the same?
<Karger1978> yeah
<Karger1978> i used the drive to install the system so i know the drive works
<DaveMorris> can you pastebin the output of   dmesg | grep DMA  please
<DaveMorris> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Karger1978> i don't get any results
<Karger1978> when i do a  dmesg | grep DMA
<DaveMorris> hmmm
<Karger1978> yeah...
<DaveMorris> as root can you try hdparm -d /dev/hda
<DaveMorris> that command toggles DMA on/off.  You can check by looking in the man file.  man hdparm
<Karger1978> vr@pvr-desktop:/$ sudo  hdparm -d /dev/hda
<Karger1978> /dev/hda:
<Karger1978>  using_dma     =  1 (on)
<DaveMorris> and you've still got the problems?
<Karger1978> does it require a restart
<DaveMorris> no
<DaveMorris> try manually ejecting the drive though and doing it again
<Karger1978> yeah the message is still appearing
<DaveMorris> I've not seen the problem before you see and just trying to work through the options
<DaveMorris> I always eject using the button :)
<Karger1978> let me check
<Karger1978> humm, that message now stopped
<DaveMorris> is it working as expected now then?
<Karger1978> no
<Karger1978> new message
<Karger1978> [61270.548112] Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 278
<Karger1978> [61270.548160] Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 279
<Karger1978> [61270.548207] Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 280
<Karger1978> [61274.101777] hda: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<Karger1978> [61274.101787] hda: media error (bad sector): error=0x30 { LastFailedSense=0x03 }
<Karger1978> [61274.107826] hda: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x03  asc: 0x11  ascq: 0x05
<Karger1978> [61274.107832] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 1152
<DaveMorris> I've seen similar looking errors with my old CD-ROM drives and I assumed they where hardware failures since they went away with a different drive.  I had loads of old drives so I just threw them away rather than working out where the actual fault was.
<Karger1978> humm....
<DaveMorris> have you got another Ubuntu based box you could try the drive in?
<Karger1978> it's odd, it's possible that this drive is faling
<DaveMorris> if you get the same errors in a different box with the drive I'd assume the drive is failing.
<Karger1978> yeah, i don't have an ide card, but I do have a PCI Sata card, I guess I could install that and then hook my sats dvd drive to it and see what happens
<Karger1978> sorry another ide dvd drive
<DaveMorris> you got another PC you could try the ide based drive in?
<Karger1978> yeah, its a windows box though
<DaveMorris> !ohmy ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy ;) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Karger1978> i mean it's worth a shot
<DaveMorris> yeah, or try a live cd in the drive in the windows box
<Karger1978> wife still likes windows, so it will be a good test
<Karger1978> command line is not her thing
<Karger1978> Thanks for the help, i will give that a shot!
<DaveMorris> my g/f uses Ubuntu after using Windows.  She won't touch the command line and gets on fine with it.  After the 1st couple of weeks of "I knew how to do this on Windows"
<Karger1978> lol
<DaveMorris> just install the windows vista theme and tell her it's vista ;)
<Karger1978> hello
<Karger1978> Well i swapped drives, now how do i mount the new dvd/cdrom drive
<MythbuntuGuest79> Hi. Can anybody help with aspect ratio on mythbuntu 8.04?
<ahave> hello room, could someone help me with my setup? I have all of a sudden lost the ability to play mpeg files.. all i get is a full screen of yellow/red noise, yet the 'preview box' appears to be properly showing the video
<ahave> can someone explain this error: Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<ahave> is defined, but isn't attached to a cardinput.
<TelnetManta> ahave: have you ran mythtv-setup?
<TelnetManta> you have to configure your capture cards and inputs before running the frontend
<ahave> TelnetManta, yes. i have had mythtv working for a few weeks now. it all of a sudden did this
<ahave> perhaps the error is with VLC? I found the livetv recordings and played them with VLC and the video is still scrambled, yet the audio is there
<ahave> the preview box in Media Library will show the video correctly
<ahave> hmm, a simple restart fixed the problem
<laga> re
<laga> Raspberry: hey. have you tried running mythfrontend --reset? thaT'll reset all aperance settings in the frontend
<Raspberry> no
<Raspberry> I can try that
<Raspberry> we worked on it for like 4hrs in here yesterday and nobody mentioned that :p
<Raspberry> do I have to close the frontend before running that?
<Raspberry> or can I run it and then restart the frontend
<Raspberry> vnc is really really flakey in hardy right now :)
<superm1> well with the new guidance, it should be fine
<Raspberry> it crashes quite a bit
<Raspberry> with the new guidance
<Raspberry> moving the mouse of mythtv usually crashes
<superm1> well i mean once you reconfigure it
<superm1> it will disable libvnc4server
<Raspberry> the popup / logoff menus crash :D
<superm1> and use x11vnc instead
<Raspberry> ah
<Raspberry> well I'll reconfigure it again rightnow
<superm1> (that's what you have to do)
<Raspberry> when I ran the mythfrontend --reset
<Raspberry> using SSH why did it detect my settings from the remote laptop instead of the local X settings :)
<Raspberry> I'll have to run it again w/o -X on my ssh line
<Raspberry> hmm
<Raspberry> without ssh -X  ... I can't run it remotely
<Raspberry> can't connect to display
<Raspberry> :)
<Raspberry> mythfrontend --reset
<superm1> reconfigure vnc and do it via vnc
<Raspberry> I don't want to sound like an idiot by explaining all this stuff -- if it's not helpful to explain what I'm doing -- let me know and I'll quit :)
<Raspberry> and what I'm finding
<Raspberry> yay it makes it past reconfiguring now
<Raspberry> it's not crashing ... so far :)
<Raspberry> ah... much nicer -- not crashing every 5 sec :)
<Raspberry> where's the mythbuntu desktop image located?
<Raspberry> nvrmind found it /usr/share/mythbuntu
<Raspberry> it's still not full screening it after running a reset
<Raspberry> when I check the box to install just mythtv-frontend (on another workstation) it wants to install and configure the backend on THAT workstation
<superm1> huh?
<superm1> over ssh?
<Raspberry> ?
<Raspberry> module assistant isn't availabe in hardy?
<Raspberry> then how am i running it?
<Raspberry> I just checked my fresh hardy install -- it's on there too
<Raspberry> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/module-assistant
<hti_pro> hey Raspberry flood much
<Raspberry> i don't know, do I?
<hti_pro> just givin you crap, I just looked at the window and its mostly you
<Raspberry> I like to have conversations on IRC -- otherwise I'd just file bug reports :p
<hti_pro> :)
<hti_pro> thats what keeps things interesting
<Raspberry> hti you had a question and I went to respond to you about 9 hrs ago and you'd gone offline
<Raspberry> I don't remember what your question was though
<superm1> module assistant isn't used for lirc
<superm1> it used to be
<superm1> now dkms is used
<laga> Raspberry: re mythfrontend --reset: close the frontend, run mythfrontend --reset
<Raspberry> laga: did that
<Raspberry> superm1: lirc is still listed in MA
<Raspberry> and it downloaded the correct lirc-module-source
<laga> Raspberry: oh.
<laga> Raspberry: so it's still broken with a different theme?
<superm1> Raspberry, it shouldn't be...
<Raspberry> it is -- as of yesterday
<superm1> dkms automatically will build the modules though
<superm1> so i'm not sure how that's possible
<superm1> m-a wants the a special structure
<superm1> that isn't in place
<hti_pro> Raspberry: i don't remember either
<Raspberry> I seem to do the impossible
<superm1> well whatever the case may be
<superm1> dont use it
<Raspberry> laga: yeah with the G.A.N.T theme
<Raspberry> superm1: already did ;)
<laga> Raspberry: can you attach the output of "xdpyinfo" and /var/log/Xorg.0.log to that ticket?
<hti_pro> I have noticed a considerable performance increase by using the Blue theme as opposed to the G.A.N.T.
<Raspberry> laga: ok
<hti_pro> used to take like 10 seconds between menu screens, now it is almost instant
<Raspberry> I used to use the blue theme then I switched to the titivi... whatever ... because it was much more readable and clear on my 4:3 analog tv
<Raspberry> blue fonts were too small and not bold enough even when set to big
<superm1> yuck i think both of those themes are really tacky for a tv :)
<MythbuntuGuest59> Hello! This is my first myth install with new hardware. I've got an intel q6600 cpu and I'm attempting, to put 8.04Beta desktop amd64 (checksum OK) on with the following error:
<MythbuntuGuest59> Busybox...(initramfs)
<Raspberry> superm1: i'm trying the standard theme now ... the new black one... but the g/f will be the ultimate judge when she gets home from college next week
<MythbuntuGuest59> I've looked around and seen different causes from grub install fail to video card probs.
<laga> MythbuntuGuest59: hum. well. open a bug report :)
<laga> MythbuntuGuest59: if you want, you can try the alternate disk
<Raspberry> is the theme change that happened yesterday a change from red highlight buttons to blue highlight buttons on the new standard theme?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest59: but it's not clear if the alternate disk works :) i'm going to try it later
<superm1> Raspberry, yeah
<MythbuntuGuest59> Laga: I've tried the alternate iso and the grub install failed. I have not seen a way around this..some
<laga> MythbuntuGuest59: what alternate disk? mythbuntu or ubuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest59> some thing to add to the install parameter
<MythbuntuGuest59> laga: mythbuntu alternate.
<hti_pro> i only have G.A.N.T. and Blue themes right now, I am gonna download all the themes and make my decision later
<hti_pro> has anyone else had a prob with the G.A.N.T. theme being slow
<hti_pro> I don't understand why the theme should slow it down though
<Raspberry> laga: logs have been added
<laga> MythbuntuGuest59: maybe the ubuntu alternate disks works better for you. you can then visit www.mythbuntu.org and install mythbuntu on top of tjat
<laga> Raspberry: thanks
<MythbuntuGuest59> laga: will try ubuntu install. thanks.
<hti_pro> hey guys im getting a php error when restarting apache2 with mythweb, what are the php requirements for mythweb
<ahave> does anyone know where i can pickup a s/pdif optical bracket? everything i find is out of stock
<laga> hti_pro: how did you install it?
<hti_pro> with apt-get
<laga> hti_pro: on hardy?
<hti_pro> yep
<hti_pro> :(
<laga> hti_pro: what's the php error?
<hti_pro> Syntax error on line 106 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mythweb.conf: Invalid command 'php_value', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<hti_pro> wait i dont think php mod is enabled
<hti_pro> alright, that was it
<ahave> where can i find mythvideo settings?
<DaveMorris> ﻿when watching liveTV on my frontends, I can watch it, change the channel once, but if I leave it a few mins myth doesn't respond to any keyboard/remote presses (gnome does though such as Alt + F4)  Has anyone else experienced this?  I'm using mythtv packages on Ubuntu Hardy rather than mythbuntu.
<hugolp> DaveMorris:  it has happen to me a couple of times since I updated to .21
<DaveMorris> ahave the settings are under:
<DaveMorris> Utilities/ Setup -> Setup -> Media Settings -> Video Settings
<DaveMorris> hugolp: have you worked out whats causing it or filled a bug on it?
<ahave> DaveMorris, thanks.
<hugolp> no
<hugolp> DaveMorris:  no
<DaveMorris> It happens every time for me :(
<hugolp> because I can not reproduce it, it has only happened twice randomly
<DaveMorris> hugolp: you using Mythbuntu or ubuntu ?
<hugolp> but if you fill a bug I will add my coment
<hugolp> DaveMorris:  Ubuntu
<hugolp> Gutsy
<SoulBlade> i installed mythbuntu 7.1... upgraded to .21... now i want to go back to .20 since .21 screwed me a bit... compiling from source turned into a nightmare so all i want is an easy way to revert back to .20 w/o having to reinstall mythbuntu.  using synaptic it always wants to put me at .21 even if i do a force version
<SoulBlade> is there a quick way for me to just install this stuff - like some aptitude install command
<DaveMorris> SoulBlade: uninstall mythtv
<DaveMorris> then disable the backport repo's
<DaveMorris> then update apt and install the new packages
<hti_pro> alright, still haven probs with mythweb
<hti_pro> this time i get to the page but it says DB access denied
<DaveMorris> do you need more detailed instructions that or do you know how to do it?
<SoulBlade> new packages... that doesnt mean .21 right? i want .20
<hugolp> SoulBlade:  yes
<SoulBlade> i think i can uninstall it no problem.. not sure how to disable the backport repo and update apt
<SoulBlade> assuming i can uninstall it through synaptic then i dont have a problem :)
<hugolp> if you uninstall mythtv and then remove the backport repositories, the .21 packages wont be accesible to your computer, so it will install .20
<SoulBlade> other than the obvious
<SoulBlade> ah ok
<hti_pro> I have checked the /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mythweb.conf and all credentials are appropriate
<hti_pro> also mod_env is enabled
<hugolp> SoulBlade:  and I do agree that .21 has some flaws. I shouldnt have updated. I down downgrade becuase Im lazy
<hugolp> *dont
<hti_pro> do i need to restart mythbackend
<DaveMorris> hti_pro: sounds as if you've got the wrong credtials for your mysql database
<SoulBlade> hehe i have to downgrade because .21 broke nvidia-legacy support and compiling the fixes branch caused even more problems for me
<hti_pro> DaveMorris:  no they are correct
<laga> SoulBlade: nvidia-legacy is fixed in hardy
<DaveMorris> is mythweb running on a machine which is allowed to connect to the databased?
<DaveMorris> eg a backend or frontend
<SoulBlade> laga - so you recommend i install 8.04?
<hti_pro> DaveMorris: yes it is on the backend.  Originally the password was incorrect and I changed it, now it still dont work
 * DaveMorris backscrolls
<laga> SoulBlade: not necessarily, but i was just sayin'.. ;)
<SoulBlade> ah fair enough
<SoulBlade> maybe one day if i get bored
<SoulBlade> and have more patience
<laga> SoulBlade: ua backport to gutsy will happen in a few days/weeks, but i guess you cant live without mythtv
<laga> s/ua/a/
<SoulBlade> i kind of want it right now... ive lived w/ it for a while - finally have a bit of time to fix it
<SoulBlade> DaveMorris - how do i disable the repos?
<hti_pro> wait, let me clear my cache
<Solarbaby> I think I could live with out MythTV but I'm not sure I'd want too :)
<SoulBlade> i meant w/o
<SoulBlade> but yea
<hti_pro> nope still denied access
<DaveMorris> SoulBlade: the easist way for me to explain is to use the command line:
<DaveMorris> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaveMorris> find the lines which have `backport' in them and comment them out with a '#' at the front
<DaveMorris> then reload the repo list and install via synaptic
<hti_pro> is libapache2-mod-auth-mysql a required module
<SoulBlade> cool
<SoulBlade> i think i found a way to do it in synaptic too through preferences -> distribution ta
<SoulBlade> tab
<DaveMorris> yeah you can do it in there.  However I don't use so I don't know how it's done
<SoulBlade> command line is the proper way... im still a newb
<DaveMorris> I tend to use the command line only because I'll update all my machines at once generally, so it's easier to log into them all via ssh and do it on the command line
<DaveMorris> people also tend to tell other people how to do stuff on the cli because it's easier than saying click a then b then c and you should see d
<SoulBlade> ah makes sense
<superm1> i try to guide people through the gui when i write howtos
<superm1> because people new to linux shouldn't have to use the command line
<superm1> and it really is inhibiting to assume they want to learn
<Solarbaby> thats why your my hero
<DaveMorris> superm1: yeah I agree with howto's etc, but helping people via IRC ?
<hti_pro> i agree that is a lot of extra traffic
<superm1> DaveMorris, depends on ther person :)
<hti_pro> trying to make sure they are seeing what they should be
 * directhex agrees with superm1, avoids gnome-terminal in all his tutorial articles
<Solarbaby> anyone have any ruff estimate when a new stable version of ubuntumyth will be available for download?
<DaveMorris> Solarbaby: you mean of .21?
<Solarbaby> I installed the last cd about a year ago
<hti_pro> anyone know where I can look to find out what is going wrong with mythweb
<SoulBlade> sweet... mythtv-backend subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139...
<SoulBlade> bleh
<Solarbaby> DaveMorris: I know every year there should be a new version right?
<DaveMorris> mythtv went to .21 around a month ago
<Solarbaby> DaveMorris: ok so I missed it.. is it stable?
<DaveMorris> mythbuntu/ubuntu will produce a new version every 6 months
<DaveMorris> it has a few issues etc
<Solarbaby> DaveMorris: would you recommend it? or are the bugs a little too much to deal with?
<DaveMorris> however no new development is occurring on .20 anymore, not even bug fixes
<DaveMorris> Personally I'd wait a few more weeks for Hardy to be out etc
<Solarbaby> DaveMorris: that said..  I have my answer
<Solarbaby> DaveMorris: ahhh Thanks!
<ahave> i am having trouble with mythvideo, i can not seem to rip a DVD
<DaveMorris> Since Hardy is LTS I'm hoping to stick with it for 2 years for my backend so hopefully we'll have some decent support and backports for it :)
<ahave> whenever i try to rip an .iso it looks as-if it is attempting to start then brings up a message stating 'no jobsand nothing else to do. You could rip a DVD'
<Solarbaby> sweeeet!
<superm1> there are a few showstopper bugs right now, but they also affect Ubuntu, so I am under the impression they will be resolved
<superm1> most of our stuff (mythbuntu value addons) should be stable though
<DaveMorris> superm1: what are they?
<superm1> DaveMorris, there is a cx88 bug
<Solarbaby> glad to hear all that
<superm1> that causes kernel oopsing
<a1fa> f0xy
<a1fa> foxing screensaver
<hti_pro> is there a log file for mythweb
<superm1> foxing screensaver?
<a1fa> the screensaver keeps turning on, even though its off
<DaveMorris> cx88 bug
<a1fa> actually, video turns off
<a1fa> not even screensaver
<DaveMorris> I'm using the cx88_dvb module fine
<superm1> DaveMorris, its in cx88-alsa
<superm1> in 2.6.24-1{5,6}
<DaveMorris> ah I don't use that
<SoulBlade> wtf
<SoulBlade> everytime it tries to start the mythtv server it seg faults and dumps a core
<SoulBlade> and then it can't do anything because mythtv depends on backend running
<DaveMorris> SoulBlade: which version are you running?  What do the logs say?
<SoulBlade> this is from synaptic's install details: setting up mythtv-backend (0.20.2-ubuntu10)
<SoulBlade> and then i get hit with a segfault when it says setting up mythtv server
<SoulBlade> and the rest dies out because backend isn't configured properly
<SoulBlade> installing the mythtv package would install all dependencies as well right?
<SoulBlade> im wondering if i was stupid and removed some other dependencies when i was debugging the issues i was having w/ .21
<DaveMorris> oh
<DaveMorris> the dependices prob need to be reverted as well
<SoulBlade> what are they
<SoulBlade> it appears i have the dependencies installed
<DaveMorris> yeah but they prob need reinstalling at the previous versions
<SoulBlade> pain
<SoulBlade> i give up - i have some other shit to do
<SoulBlade> another few days w/o mythtv
<DaveMorris> if you come back in 5 mins I'll hopefully have the list of dependices to reinstall
<SoulBlade> ill idle here
<DaveMorris> or you could dist-upgrade to hardy where nvida is fixed
<SoulBlade> if that does everything for me then im willing to give it a shot
<SoulBlade> but im never ever upgrading again once my setup is working again :)
<DaveMorris> hehe
<SoulBlade> i appreciate the help too
<DaveMorris> you need to revet just the backend or both?
<SoulBlade> well the backend wont startup
<SoulBlade> so i guess thats the first step
<DaveMorris> SoulBlade: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mythtv-backend mythtv-common  mythtv-transcode-utils   libartsc0  libasound2  libavc1394-0   libc6 libfreetype6  libgcc1   libgl1-mesa-glx   libglib2.0-0  libglu1-mesa   libiec61883-0  libjack0  liblame0  libmyth-0.20  libqt3-mt  libraw1394-8 libstdc++6   libx11-6 libxext6 libxinerama1 libxmu6 libxrandr2   libxv1 libxvmc1 libxxf86vm1 cron wget zenity  kdebase-bin gksu  kdebase-bin  msttcore
<SoulBlade> crazy
<DaveMorris> whats it saying, as some other packages might moan their dependice is getting older
<directhex> efonts
<SoulBlade> lemme see
<SoulBlade> god i love ssh
<SoulBlade> couldn't find package msttcore
<DaveMorris> just remove it from the list
<DaveMorris> it's only MS fonts anyway and they won't of changed
<SoulBlade> it didn't complain - seems like its goin
<SoulBlade> ah nevermind
<SoulBlade> could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libgcc1
<DaveMorris> again remove it from the list, as it's already installed and it might not be whats stopping mythbackend
<jlongs2> hey folks, i'm thinking of building an HTPC, and I think my preferred setup would be ubuntu and mythtv.  I've never setup mythtv before, and (at least at the moment) I don't have any need for recording, I'm just interested in playback over SMB.
<jlongs2> how feasible would that be with mythtv/mythbuntu?
<DaveMorris> jlongs2: you want to be able to share with Window machines then?
<jlongs2> a mac, actually, but yeah, I don't want to put the media on the HTPC itself
<jlongs2> I've been doing some reading and it seems that I'd still have to run the mythtv backend, is that right?
<DaveMorris> it's perfectly possible, you just mount the share on the HTPC machine and mythtv then thinks it's local
<DaveMorris> I mount my music/video using NFS from my desktop to the HTPC machine in the living room
<jlongs2> ok, what about mythtv's playback of stuff other than what it recorded?
<SoulBlade> still segfaulted after trying to setup the mythbackend
<DaveMorris> if all your after is a machine to play back video and music I'd actually recommend using Rhythmbox and gxine\mplayer
<DaveMorris> SoulBlade: I'm out of ideas sorry.  Might be easier to dist-upgrade it to hardy over night
<SoulBlade> aiight - thanks a lot
<DaveMorris> I actually exit mythtv and use rhythmbox for music, since mythmusic doesn't pick up all my music
<jlongs2> that's an option, but I'm looking for it to be fully integrated, be able to work it with just a remote, like XBMC, which is my current setup.  I'd actually use the XBMC linux port, but it doesn't seem very mature from what I've been reading
<DaveMorris> your other option is to use the other software which escapes my mind atm
<DaveMorris> let me google
<DaveMorris> elisa - http://elisa.fluendo.com
<DaveMorris> superm1: will kill me for recommending something else :)
 * superm1 will already kill DaveMorris if he doesn't get more documentation done
 * superm1 snaps a whip
<laga> yeah
<laga> ;)
 * DaveMorris wonders if elisa will work as a frontend for mythtv yet
 * DaveMorris wonders if elisa could be launched instead of mythmusic from mythtv
<jlongs2> that actually seems neat, thanks for the link
<DaveMorris> yeah it's quite cool from what I've seen and will suit you better.  Mythtv is mainly around watching/recording TV
<jlongs2> yeah, i might buy a capture card at some point but for the moment I basically want an HD-capable XBMC, so that looks good, thanks
<directhex> DaveMorris, does elisa work at all yet?
<directhex> DaveMorris, or does it still just crash if you touch the escape button?
<[Soul]> <--
<[Soul]> grr
 * [Soul] is SoulBlade
<DaveMorris> directhex tbh I've not used it, just been aware of it and seen people running it
<[Soul]> anyway, whats the command to do the dist upgrade? might as well trigger it now
<directhex> [Soul], update-manager -c -d
<directhex> ymmv. ianal. gl. iddqd. dnkroz
<DaveMorris> directhex your right, just install elisa on my hardy laptop, and I can hardly navigate around the menu system it seems so slow.  The mythtv frontend been written in clutter appears to work better
<directhex> DaveMorris, all hail clutter! as long as it leaves pvr350 owners crying, i'm all for it
<DaveMorris> clutter is some cool tech
<EvilGuru> directhex: Last week you posted a very nice script to remove old kernel images, do you still have it?
<directhex> EvilGuru, no, i just came up with it on the spot
<directhex> DaveMorris, isn't clutter gobject-based? i can't see the qt-loving devs making that onumental a change
<DaveMorris> a guy at noisymine.org is working on it.  When I finish my masters at work I might give him a hand
<hti_pro> mythweb is getting a memory limit error, while searching listings it is using more than 48MB
<hti_pro> just to search listings?  sound like a runaway process to me
<PiXeLStick> elisa looks neat. Does it work with mythtv?
<DaveMorris> no it's a seperate project
 * Daviey made a mockup of myth frontend using clutter.. justinh was pretty damn rude about it :(
<DaveMorris> although if they wanted to could put it in
<DaveMorris> Daviey: someone else is doing that
<laga> Daviey: hah
<PiXeLStick> I know, but there are projects that can connect to a mythbox
<Daviey> hence me not being in #mythtv or #mythtv-users anymore... :(
<DaveMorris> http://www.noisymime.org/projects.html gloss
<DaveMorris> gloss is the name of the project
<DaveMorris> not functional yet though
<PiXeLStick> I am watching a youtube of gloss
<Daviey> DaveMorris: http://daviey.mooo.com/~dave/out.ogg  <-- thats as far as i got
<DaveMorris> needs a lot of work to make it functional.  However if you know python and wanna help him out I'm sure he won't mind
<DaveMorris> I've got some ideas but not had time
<DaveMorris> I chatted to the bloke, his main development is on Ubuntu :)
 * majoridiot thinks that looks cool as hell
<Daviey> well i lost all interest in doing it with justinh's crappy attitude.. considering how much he throws his toys out of his pram if someone criticises his work
<DaveMorris> Daviey: personally, I think people would prefer to use that to the current version
<DaveMorris> and it's the way forward
<DaveMorris> along with a web interface for configuring a backend :)
<Daviey> I know.. which was why i bothered doing something - and just to get bitched at.. so i stopped continuing - i didn't know gloss was in the works :(
<DaveMorris> they are just trying to protect their way of working
<DaveMorris> however you need to make it easy for themes to be made for the new interface, ideally making it so the same theme could be used
<Daviey> Have you heard justinh's attitude when someone complains about mythtv?  "patches welcome"  "do something about it then"
<DaveMorris> yep, I ignore it
<PiXeLStick> really? That sux
<PiXeLStick> Maybe it is stressful being a project leader of a large project.
<directhex> justinh is not a project leader
<directhex> he just made some very popular themes, and a few patches
<PiXeLStick> oh, then I wouldn't pay attention to him
<PiXeLStick> I wonder why he has such an attitude
<Daviey> directhex: /me knows this.. but put me right off contributing regardless
<laga> to be honest, "send a patch" is the right answer sometimes ;)
<Franky_the_Pier> Hi there!  I have been trying to setuup mythbuntu for the past 5 days, actually the install is very easy, but, remote wont work.  I read everything there is on the net for the past 5 days.  tuner is hauppauge pvr-150, with remote A415-HPG.  The version i have right now is Hardy 8.04 beta.  But, I have tried Gutsy and Knoppmyth, all with the same result.  IRW is not working, and the reason I believe is that under /dev there
<Franky_the_Pier> is no files or folders lirc, no lircd, nothin related to lirc at all whatsoever.  Under /etc/lirc I have all the files needed (i think): hardware.conf, lirdc.conf, and lircmd.conf.  At setup time, I told it that I have the remote hauppauge tv card, and i want to use the ir blaster as well.  I installed like 10 times, trying various settings here, to no avail.  Anyways, I would like to find a solution if possible!  I ran out
<Franky_the_Pier>  of googling ideas!!  Thank you very much, becasue mythtv looks awesome.  PS: The tuner card works well, i can control everything with the keyboard, but of course i dont want a keyboard full time in living room.  I can watch tv and all.  Only the LIRC is a problem.  Thanks again!
<DaveMorris> Franky_the_Pier: whats the output of sudo /etc/inid.d/lirc restart --verbose
<Franky_the_Pier> Dave: 1 sec, lemme check
<Franky_the_Pier> (how do you get my name in fornt of the post, did you retype?)
<DaveMorris> I used pidgin, so I type it (with tab for completion)
<DaveMorris> but typing it does the same thing
<Franky_the_Pier> ok
<Franky_the_Pier> ok, Stooping the remote daemons: FAIL
<Franky_the_Pier> Loading LIRC modules: OK
<Franky_the_Pier> Starting the remote control daemons: FAIL
<Franky_the_Pier> DAVE: that's it
<DaveMorris> ok
<Franky_the_Pier> Dave: any ideas?
<DaveMorris> can you run sudo lircd
<Franky_the_Pier> i ran it, and it just did nothing, just another line on command prompt
<DaveMorris> hmmm
<Franky_the_Pier> irw also just returns another line in command prompt
<DaveMorris> actually my lircd returns (and it works)
<Franky_the_Pier> oh, what does it do when it works?
<Franky_the_Pier> but the fact that there is nothing related to LIRC in /dev is a big problem...
<DaveMorris> yeah but what have you got under /dev/input
<Franky_the_Pier> I have 1 folder called "by-path", and some files called "event0" thru to "event5", then file "mice", "mouse0", "mouse1".  That's it
<DaveMorris> it's prob sitting under one of those event* devices
<Franky_the_Pier> what can i do?
<DaveMorris> in your hardware.conf (I think its in /etc) change REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/lirc0" to REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/input/event0"
<DaveMorris> and restart lirc, test with irw. If it doesn't work try event1 etc till you've tried them all
<superm1> dpkg-reconfigure lirc should actually do that automatically for you too (MCC should have too, if it didn't that's a bit of a bug)
<superm1> but it should have given you the event devices during remote selection
<Franky_the_Pier> ok, but right now, in hardware.cong, the device is: "REMOTE_DEVICE=" "
<DaveMorris> superm1: but how can you tell which device it's hiding under?
<superm1> magic?
<Franky_the_Pier> ok, so I run dpkg-reconfigure lirc then hey
<Franky_the_Pier> it seems to hang on "Loading LIRC modules"...
<superm1> oh well that's not good.
<Franky_the_Pier> no kidding!
<superm1> kill any modprobe processes
<Franky_the_Pier> ok...  I am a little green for that, can you spell it out for me please?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-06
<pfein> no
<unimaginative> How can I find out what codecs  specific video file needs to play?
<unimaginative> I want to turn on the -v playback option in mythfrontend. mythfrontend automatically logs in and starts on my system. Where can I find the start script to add that option?
<asphere> unimaginative: GSpot on windows works well. But I don't know what nix programs are out there
<asphere> and for startup... start in ~/.config/autostart
<asphere> symlink there to a directory with a pile of scripts
<unimaginative> there is not an 'autostart' directory in /home/mythtv/.config/
<asphere> ah. I'm running 8.10 which launches frontend from my user account, not mythtv
<asphere> have a different user login?
<unimaginative> I have a user login also, but if I leave it alone, 'mythtv' is automatically logged in
<asphere> hmm. dunno. maybe someone else will be smarter than me.
<unimaginative> and gspot doesnt appear to be giving me any useful info
<unimaginative> it's calling it a mpeg-2 transport stream
<unimaginative> it's a .ts file
<asphere> unimaginative: re autostart, Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Autostarted Apps
<unimaginative> hmm.
<asphere> ..and mpeg-2 is your answer right? you'll need an mpeg-2 decoder to play it?
<unimaginative> hmm
<unimaginative> I have that already......
<unimaginative> I think it's just an mpeg-2 container
<foxbuntu> unimaginative, try avidemux-gtk
<unimaginative> foxbuntu, just a second
<unimaginative> okay
<unimaginative> mplayer plays the file back just fine
<unimaginative> but mythtv is stupid
<foxbuntu> unimaginative, whats your issue?
<foxbuntu> unimaginative, your trying to get a video with .ts extension to play?
<unimaginative> I'm trying to play back this digital copy of Planet Earth in mythbuntu
<unimaginative> When I attempt to play the .ts file, I get audio, but no video
<unimaginative> just a black screen
<unimaginative> using the "Internal" player
<unimaginative> when I attempt playback using mplayer, the video plays back without any obvious problems
<foxbuntu> unimaginative, you can change myth to use mplayer
<unimaginative> i'd rather handle it internally if possible
<unimaginative> mplayer has been quirky with me in the past
<unimaginative> If internal is not an option, then I agree, using mplayer is the best alternative.
<asphere> unimaginative: maybe play around with xine as well. I prefer it for my mythtv video player over mplayer
<unimaginative> asphere, also a good idea, thanks.
 * asphere uses "xine -pfhq -u 0 --no-splash"
<unimaginative> okay, I just switched to mplayer for now
<unimaginative> now I need to set remote codes to control mplayer :)
<foxbuntu> unimaginative, use mythbuntu-lircrc-generator, it builds for mplayer automagically
<unimaginative> foxbuntu, I run a custom lircrc, to allow two remotes to control my frontend, with two blasters.. Will mythbuntu-lircrc-generator screw all that up?
<foxbuntu> unimaginative, you can have it build for mplayer only
<unimaginative> awesome, then append that to my existing lircrc
<foxbuntu> unimaginative, look at the --help menu with it figure what the switch is for it...
<unimaginative> thanks!
<foxbuntu> unimaginative, yup
<TazgodX> is it possible to get whatever user (i believe its www) who uploads from mythtweb to be part of mythtv so when i upload images of movies on the mythweb interface they show up in the frontend without me having to change permissions?
<waxhead_> hi everyone...
<waxhead_> I've been playing iwth encoding mkv with h264.  I'm running mythbuntu 8.10, but I've seen that the -fixes branch fixes a few issues up...
<foxbuntu> TazgodX, actually, you just need to change permissions of the folders so its something like mythtv:www-data
<foxbuntu> that should allow the permissions you are looking for
<abarbaccia> hey guys i recently added mythbuntu-weeklys to my boxes for testing out 0.22
<abarbaccia> im having trouble upgrading the database with an error like: This command is not supported in the prepared statement protocol yet
<abarbaccia>  when changing to the latin1 charset. known bug?
<karlec> Can anyone offer some help with the HVR1800.  I'm only getting static through the spdif connection to my receiver.
<foxbuntu> karlec, sounds like you havent enabled AC3 and DTS passthrough to IEC958
<Rev_Baphomet> probably a subjective question but I'll ask it anyway, if i get a homerunHD box and have an internal video card for playback, would anyone care to render an educated guess as to what sort of processor i'd need in the box
<Rev_Baphomet> i ask because i keep seeing 2.8ghz brandied about, and that seems high given the offloading.
<karlec> Thanks foxbuntu, but I believe that I did.  I have followed a few guides on the forum with no success.  I also have a PVR500 which works fine (sound and video) in Mythtv.
<tatel> hello, i've a problem. im run with mythbuntu 8.10. when i boot the pc, tvout signal is on but when mythbuntu starts the svideo signal is off
<karlec> anyone using the HVR1800 successfully?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-07
<foxbuntu> karlec, you may want to try the v4l-dvb trunk builds for the HVR1800
<karlec> foxbuntu, is there a howto that i can follow?
<foxbuntu> karlec, yup...let me get you the link
<foxbuntu> karlec, http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_Obtain%2C_Build_and_Install_V4L-DVB_Device_Drivers
<asphere> Looking to change frame display timing method.
<asphere> Found explanation of different modes here: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Frame_display_timing
<asphere> But I don't know how to acttually change it
<karlec> Thanks again foxbuntu.  Those were the instructions that I followed but the sound is not working.  dmesg gives me the following error:
<karlec> tda18271_agc: unsupported configuration: -30719
<karlec> tda18271_tune: error -22 on line 864
<karlec> tda18271_tune: failed to configure agc
<foxbuntu> asphere, there is a really easy way to change it
<foxbuntu> karlec, I dont know much more than that, the HVR1800 is still experimental in the driver branch
<foxbuntu> asphere, open Mythbuntu Control Centre > Advanced Management > Enable RTC Timing Tweak
<foxbuntu> asphere, then click apply and reboot and your ready to roll
<asphere> foxbuntu: Thanks!
<foxbuntu> asphere, I think your the first one since I added that to MCC to actually ask to use it
<foxbuntu> lol
<asphere> heh. can't wait to try it later. hoping to fix the tearing
<foxbuntu> intel video?
<foxbuntu> nvidia?
<foxbuntu> ati?
<asphere> nvidia
<asphere> proprietary drivers
<foxbuntu> 9.04?
<foxbuntu> or 8.10?
<asphere> 8.10
<foxbuntu> did you disable vsync and enable "UseEvents"
<asphere> hmm. nope. is that a driver config thing?
<foxbuntu> yup
<asphere> maybe I'll give that a try first!
<foxbuntu> it makes a big difference with nvidia hardware
<foxbuntu> you can enable the RTC tweak as well but...
<foxbuntu> asphere, do you have access to the machine now or no?
<asphere> can ssh to it..but wife and I watchin some shows
<asphere> plan to hack gui tommorow
<foxbuntu> asphere, ah...well catch me later then and I will help you through it then
<foxbuntu> asphere, I may have a wiki for it by then...this is like the 100,000,000 time someone has asked this
<asphere> nice.. I'll update progress here. t/y again
<foxbuntu> np
<karlec> Thanks foxbuntu I have been hitting that wall for some time now.  I was hoping that someone here could help
<oobe> if i do a aptitude reinstall  mythtv-database i wont loose my settings or recordings will i
<oobe> the reason why im asking is mythweather stopped working and this is in the logs
<oobe> 2009-04-07 15:57:39.302 Table 'mythconverg.weathersourcesettings' doesn't exist QMYSQL3: Unable to execute query
<oobe> 2009-04-07 15:57:39.303 Table 'mythconverg.weatherdatalayout' doesn't exist QMYSQL3: Unable to execute quer
<adac> Can i get the mytbuntu theme somewhere? Mean not to install it over apt-get?
<oobe> just browse the urls in sources.list
<asphere> Hi foxbuntu, re: tearing prob. you were helping me w/ last night:
<asphere> enabling RTC tweaks and playinf with combinations of vsync flags in nvidia-settings haven't fixed it yet
<asphere> When you get a chance can you expand on where to change vsynv?
<asphere> I've also notice UseEvents is already = 1 in xorg.conf
<asphere> hmm. playing with environment variable "__GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK"
<asphere> didn't seem to help
<foxbuntu> asphere, nvidia-settings is the proper location for vsync, they should all be off, in the xorg.conf the line should be:
<foxbuntu> Option "UseEvents" "True"
<foxbuntu> its a boolean option
<asphere> okay. "Sync to VBlank" unchecked under XVideo Settings and OpenGL settings. What about "Allow Flipping" flag. Leave checked?
<asphere> enabling/disabling "Allow Flipping" makes no difference
<asphere> xorg.conf and .nvidia-settings-rc are here: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m4e6743d0
<asphere> Just tried sliding OpenGL Settings -> Image Settings slider from Quality to High Performance. No effect
<asphere> I'll try some more things. bbl
<asphere> btw.. instead of rebooting everytime I make a change, can I get away with <ctrl>-<Alt-><BkSpc> to reload the xserver
<foxbuntu> asphere, yes, that will be sufficent, X just needs to restart but rebooting is easier for the average user
<asphere> cool. OK other tricks I've tried to no avail:
<asphere> - Checked/unchecked enable/disable openGL vsynv in frontend gui tv settings
<asphere> - trie all the different Playback Profiles: CPU++ CPU-- Hi Qual Slim Normal
<asphere> problem seems to only be for HD recordings
<MythbuntuGuest66> how can i augment the ip commands available through telnet for mythtv... where is the application or scripts being accessed when telneting to port 6546
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-08
<MythbuntuGuest46> Having a problem with getting NEW BUILD to setup'\
<MythbuntuGuest46> Stup at trying to get MythBackend Setup - NO UPnP Backend found....  Then get cannot login to database.
<MythbuntuGuest46> Have tried reinstalling software... nothing....
<MythbuntuGuest46> Tried Removing and Enabling MythBackend from MCC....  Additionally have disabled MySQL from MCC.
<MythbuntuGuest46> Anyone online that could provide any help!
<MythbuntuGuest46> Tried sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<MythbuntuGuest46> Left password blank
<MythbuntuGuest46> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MythbuntuGuest46> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f248e6a3e
<hads> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<joker_-_> I've lost the menu in the fornt-end. I use OpenGL rendering and I eard that switching to QT would solve the problem. How the hell can I switch to QT wihout going into the menu? I searched the config file but theres nothing about opengl or QT or whatever...
<Zinn> joker_-_: Please watch your language.
<hads> "mythfrontend -O ThemePainter=qt" from memory
<joker_-_> lets try that and se if you've got a great memory :)
<joker_-_> awesome memory indeed :)
<joker_-_> worked like a charm. Thanks
<hads> Cool. No problem.
<joker_-_> any idea whats the problem?
<joker_-_> with opengl I mean
<hads> Nope sorry.
<joker_-_> well, I think i can live without the fancy fade-in fade-out ;)
<joker_-_> besides, I have that problem since I swiched my mediacenter computer. The screen is slightly larger than the physical screen.
<joker_-_> I read it's a common problem with nvidia tv-out
<hads> Yeah, it's called overscan. You should be able to adjust that with nvidia-settings
<joker_-_> anyone here has an idea bout a tru fix rather than resize the mythtv theme?
<joker_-_> hads: sadly, I can't figure out how to
<joker_-_> I tryed several things but nothing worked
<joker_-_> apparently they disabled overscan feature in newer drivers
<hads> Oh. Bummer.
<joker_-_> the drivers says the lines are ignored (when forcing it in the xorg conf)
<joker_-_> and theres nothing about it in the gui configuration tool
<hads> I don't actually use TV out myself currently so probably won't be of much help
<joker_-_> yeah... should buy a newer tv :(
<hads> If you do get one with VGA - it's still easier to use than HDMI :)
<joker_-_> I guess... I have no hdmi-out on that video card...
<joker_-_> Altho the tv Imma get will be a gift so, I'll do with whatever it'll be
<hads> Sounds like you can do overscan settings in the 173 driver
<joker_-_> for real?
<joker_-_> damn Imma revert back to that... I'm almost certain I tryed tho :/
<Zinn> joker_-_: Please watch your language.
<joker_-_> that bot is kinda sensitive
<hads> It is. It's a G rated channel though.
<hads> (like all Ubuntu ones)
<joker_-_> yeah I understand... it's an other debate but I'm a believer that if you can access IRC, you've probably seen worse than a few swears ;)
<hads> THat may not be true about the 173 driver
<MythbuntuGuest46> hads ---  not getting MYSQL to work with the !mysql commands
<joker_-_> I have the lastest available driver, installed manually... what would be the right way of de-installing it?
<joker_-_> and all traces of kernel driver and all
<hads> Yeah, don't install it manually.
<hads> I don't know how to remove it.
<joker_-_> nvidia must provide some sort of uninstall.. ill check it out
<hads> Dunno, time to get back to work anyway.
<MythbuntuGuest46> hads: Unable to get MythTV-Setup to run.  No UPnD backend found.  any ideas?  tried running the 3 commands (!mysql)
<joker_-_> thanks, I'll be back to tell you whats up with that if I have to reboot
<joker_-_> hads: yup: nvidia-uninstall and poof, gone
<joker_-_> hads: imma reboot
<joker> hads: nope, no luck
<joker> well , nothing in the GUI about overscan
<joker> any other toughts?
<vance4c> So i have a working backend and several working frontends.  But here is the problem, the backend is at work and I want a frontend at home. I have a direct link to work network via a canopy wireless device.  It has good bandwith about 4mb/s but with to much lag for a true front end or streaming anything.  I have used myth for a while but i don't know all it can do. I just use the basic features.  Is there any advice or solutions I don't know abo
<r-c> is it possible to run mythtv on ubuntu as a media server only, with not tv capture device?
<r-c> for ripping cd's and dvd's to a library
<r-c>  is it possible to run mythtv on ubuntu as a media server only, without tv capture device?
<r-c> for ripping cd's and dvd's to a library and watching them
<darthanubis> of course
<darthanubis> r-c, why not?
<jovaro> I need some help with lirc and my remote control...
<jovaro> I installed lirc and there is a configuration file in /etc/lircd.conf, but nothing happens when I use irw and press buttons on the remote
<jovaro> how can I find the problem?
<schlazor_> last night i tried downloading icons. now on mythweb I get a PHP error about copy's first argument being a directory and a few of the channels don't show icons. I'm not running -fixes.
<MythbuntuGuest26> Hi -- I just installed a mythbuntu backend -- but when I boot up, I just get a login and then the command line...
<schlazor> vid card?
<MythbuntuGuest26> ATI Radeon HD 3400
<Louis> Hello!  Just a quick question before I undertake something potentially stupid... Is it generaly safe to replace mythbuntu's xfce's window manager with a lighterweight one such as ratpoison or fluxbox?
<Louis> *xfce, even
<Louis> I guess the real question is will tihis cause any sort of instability?
<hads> Should be fine. I've used ratpoison on Ubuntu/Mythbuntu in the past
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-09
<Syn-> ve got a HVR-1800 and im just not able to get it to either tune OTA via an antenna or cable channels when i hook up the antenna, has anyone gotten one of these to work and has step by step instructions? cause im ready to call it quits with this
<vance4c> I have a working backend and several front end. I would like to have another frontend at a different location but the Internet connection is 4Mb/s and a bit laggy (it is a Motorola wireless canopy). I was thinking of a second backens and transferring files back on forth, Does anyone have suggestions?
<hads> Myth isn't designed for WAN links. I'm not sure what the best solution would be.
<vance4c> And also what is the purpose of a secondary backend
<tgm4883> vance4c, so you can have multiple backends
<MythbuntuGuest26> Hi -- I installed a mythbuntu backend today and when I reboot all I get is a login and then the command line... any thoughts as to why?  It's a fresh install...
<MythbuntuGuest26> How do you even start it from the command line?
<vance4c> to start the backend mythbackend
<vance4c>  MythbuntuGuest26: did you do a check disk before you installed? It could be a bad burn or image and X died. Hit ctr+alt +F
<vance4c> did you check the disk before install it could be a bad burn or iso and X died
<MythbuntuGuest26> Thanks vance4c.  Turns out it was because there were two video cards and it didn't know which one to use.
<squidly> hello
<squidly> i'm currently running ubuntu 8.10, I would like to add in the mythbuntu repos so I can get the udpated versions of mythtv from you all
<kabads> During the install, when should mysql have been populated with mythtv user, database etc? My system has booted after install with a clean mysql database (only root can access and mysql db exists)
<kabads> I think I got it
<kabads> maybe I haven't - time to do something else for a bit.
<darthanubis> mythexport issues again
<darthanubis> daemon 21111 errors
<darthanubis> the jobs go to queue but nothing else
<darthanubis> FAILED at line 555 in /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon
<darthanubis> mv: cannot stat `/home/anubis/mythrecs/mythexport/*temp*': No such file or directory
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, ?
<Baskaya>  hey guys I have a question for mythbuntu, before I install it on my media center. Can i play "IMG & ISO " files with mythbuntu? hope that someone  can help me
<hads> Assuming you mean of a DVD then yes.
<Baskaya> 	Yes when you have convateret a standard DVD on an IMG / ISO file, so mythbuntu should be able to play them ?
<wombo_> yes it can
<wombo_> It can also rip them for you from a DVD to the drive
<Baskaya> oki. nice thx :)
<MythbuntuGuest68> Hello I am trying to setup my skystar 2 dvb-s card, i cant get it to scan for channels - I have tried the scan terminal command but i get file not found (i think that the command is replaced by dvbscan) looking for freesat in the uk
<EvilGuru> Are there any plans for alternate install disks for 9.04?
<tgm4883> EvilGuru, NO
<tgm4883> whoops
<tgm4883> sorry about the caps lock
<EvilGuru> tgm4883: So what about users who want/require LVM, the current partitioner knows nothing of it
<EvilGuru> with the alternate one you got the more powerful debian-esq partitioner which is much nicer to work with
<tgm4883> either use storage groups, or use the ubuntu alt disk and install a command line install
<EvilGuru> Is there a terraforming guide for ubuntu => mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> just do a command line install then install mythbuntu-desktop
<tgm4883> might be something in
<tgm4883> !install%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about install%
<tgm4883> !guide%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about guide%
<tgm4883> bah
<tgm4883> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<tgm4883> !manual
<Zinn> http://mythbuntu.org/installation_manual
<EvilGuru> as mythbuntu does a great job with stuff like lirc and firmwares
<EvilGuru> will mythbuntu-desktop carry all of that magic over with it?
<rhpot1991> EvilGuru: to be honest LVM isn't needed now that we have storage groups
<tgm4883> mythbuntu-desktop is a metapackage that pulls everything in
<EvilGuru> rhpot1991: Thanks, but I like my lvm snapshots
<EvilGuru> storage groups are just a hack for the most part
<rhpot1991> additional storage without the headaches of a busted LVM, I like them
<EvilGuru> storage for mythtv, if you wish to store other stuff *and* back it up nothing can compete with LVM
<rhpot1991> EvilGuru: its recommended to keep your recordings seperate from everything else anyways, but yes LVM is better if you are doing something !mythtv
<JEDIDIAH__> any ubuntu should do fine with lirc and ivtv and such.
<EvilGuru> Okay, I've got mythbunut-desktop installed. How can I remove GNOME and openoffice etc (so uneeded stuff)?
<Davide> Hi, I just installed Mythbuntu 8.10, and I can't seem to have sound.  I don't have sound either in mythtv nor in any part of the system, ie when I browse onto youtube, I get no sound in the videos.  I checked alsamixer, and upped all the volumes and unmuted whatever was muted, any ideas?
<Davide> Is there a way to check if the drivers are properly installed? I am new to linux
<tgm4883> EvilGuru, you shouldn't have gnome and such installed if you installed a command line system
<EvilGuru> tgm4883: I was probably on autopilot when I did the install
<tgm4883> at the boot menu in the alt disk, there should be a selection to do a command line install
<tgm4883> alternatively, you could try uninstalling ubuntu-desktop then doing apt-get autoremove
<tgm4883> but i'm not sure if that will work
<Davide> I'm currently running the "Update Manager" to see if that takes care of anything  updating everything that was available
<EvilGuru> tgm4883: I'll see what it wants to get rid of
<administrator_> hi I found the new .deb file for weekly updates at the website, but there seems to be no repository for jaunty amd64 and -fixes, what can I do?
<superm1> administrator_, try to do dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-weekly
<superm1> and pick another mirror
<superm1> it's possible the mirror is just not working
<superm1> PPA is the most likely to work
<administrator_> ah thx il try it
<administrator_> works! thx
<superm1> administrator_, which mirror were you on that was broke?
<administrator_> I think it was UK
<administrator_> the problem is: I still cannot run mythtv-setup. The whole menu is still black with a white rectangle in the middle. Maybe it is driver related? I use a 1650 Pro on jaunty mythbuntu 64bit, xserver-xorg-video-ati, and xserver-xorg-video-radeon are installed.
<superm1> administrator_, there is a bug with this yes
<superm1> you need to turn off DRI or use fglrx
<superm1> bug 341898
<Zinn> Bug 341898 in mythtv "Mythtv frontend does not display any fonts" [Unknown, Invalid] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/341898
<EvilGuru> How can I get mythtv-backend to start a boot?
<administrator_> superm1, thanks, what would be the best way to install fglrx? just unmark the radeon driver and mark fglrx in synaptic?
<superm1> administrator_, no
<superm1> administrator_, use the hardware drivers tool
<administrator_> it doesnt offer me fglrx, all I can do is deactivate the mantis driver I installed for my skystar hd2
<superm1> administrator_, if it's not offering it, check that you have fglrx-modaliases installed
<superm1> and if you do, then make sure you do an apt update and try once more
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-10
<administrator_> was already installed, I did apt-get update but nothing happened
<superm1> after the apt-get update restart hardware drivers.  if it's still not offering it, it's possible that fglrx isn't supported on your card
<superm1> you can try to manually force it, but it might not work
<Davide> I just installed MythBuntu 8.10, and am unable to get sound working on the system.  It's not just in mythtv, the whole system has no sound.  Is there a way to check if the sound drivers are properly installed?
<Davide> I"m new at Linux
<administrator_> superm1, restarted hardware drivers, but nothing changed, Id like to manually force it, what would I need to do?
<superm1> Davide, there aren't really any ways to (easily) manually  install sound drivers in linux.  it's usually all or nothing
<superm1> administrator_, you would install xorg-driver-fglrx manually, and then run aticonfig or another method to add fglrx to the xorg.conf
<Davide> well what can I do? superm1
<Davide> superm1 I mean is there a way that I can check if they are installed at all?
<Davide> I dont really know what's wrong
<Davide> would the OS alert me if one of the pieces of hardware did not have drivers installed?
<miliambar> so here's a question thats stumping me
<miliambar> I have a hdhomerun and I can record any hd channel I want...except if I schedual a recording on 50-1 I get a message that tells me there is no file...and when I look it appears that it isn't creating a file...but if I browse to the channel and hit the record button manually it records just fine, and this is the only channel it happens on
<miliambar> any ideas what I should look at
<administrator_> fglrx didnt work, the screen got corrupted, maybe radeonhd works?
<rockx0zone> I am having problems install the nvidia-180 driver.  is this common with the mythbuntu version of ubuntu?  Should I install ubuntu, get the drivers working and install the mythtv packages or does that matter?
<bobbob1016> I have a video that plays fine if I open it from Thunar or cli, but MythTV just starts mplayer and then it goes back to MythTV.  My mplayer video line is "mplayer -vc coreserve, -ao alsa:device=spdif -ac hwac3,hwdts,alsa, -fs -zoom -quiet -vo xv %s" the video is an mp4, HD downloaded from youtube, not sure much else.  AAC Audio if I read the mplayer cli output right.  Any ideas?
<wombo_> How do I get rid of pulse audio?
<MythbuntuGuest38> Hi.
<superm1> !hi | MythbuntuGuest38
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest38: Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<wombo_> I cant work out this pulseaudio thing that was added in the lastest PPA
<wombo_> I cant even run mythfrontend --help anymore
<MythbuntuGuest38> can I run mythbuntu as a front end only, no TV features, just to watch downloaded vids?
<wombo_> nope, but you can install both the backend and frontend on the same computer
<wombo_> for anyone reading the logs 'killall pulseaudio'
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest38, sure
<MythbuntuGuest38> hmm, just looked at the mythtv faq to see what the backend does, seems I dont need it.
<superm1> well it needs to be running unfortunately, it just wont do anything
<MythbuntuGuest38> well now im confused. can i use the "live cd frontend" to watch video's from harddisk without installing stuff?
<superm1> yeah you can
<superm1> well yes and no
<superm1> you can use tools such as mplayer xine or vlc to watch stuff on the hard disk
<superm1> if you want to use the live cd frontend, you need to have a backend and sql server elsewhere
<Shadow__X> you tell em superm1
<Shadow__X> lol
<Shadow__X> hey superm1 do you think you can answer a question for me
<superm1> sure what's up?
<Shadow__X> i dont know if you remember but i have a dell laptop with the dell wireless n 1500
<Shadow__X> which equates to broadcom 4321
<Shadow__X> i hear that its a great chipset
<Shadow__X> and that its good for speed and quality
<Shadow__X> but the best speeds i can pull off of it is 3 -4 MB/sec thats it
<Shadow__X> where i have been using a ralink 2860 and thats easily gets me 7 MB/sec
<Shadow__X> the ralink is from a asus eeepc 1000
<superm1> so it depends on the driver you are using
<superm1> i've heard the open source driver gets crap speeds
<superm1> the closed driver gets better speeds
<superm1> but i'm not sure if the closed driver works with that card
<Shadow__X> hmm i havnt found any good speeds on the broadcomm in windows and in linux its slower
<superm1> well if you are getting bad speeds in windows too, then have you checked to make sure the antenna is connected properly?
<superm1> that it didnt get loose and what not
<MythbuntuGuest38> bye.
<waxhead> is there a release date for mythbuntu 9.04?
<superm1> it should be approximately the same date as ubuntu 9.04
<superm1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<waxhead> ok.. I'm hoping to see improvement with h264 playback with the next release...
<waxhead> I read that it's going to use the .21-fixes branch
<superm1> with what player?
<superm1> yeah i dont know that much has changed in -fixes for h264
<waxhead> which from my reading so far seems to imply some improvement with h264...
<superm1> you'd have to use trunk to get a lot of that kind of improvement
<waxhead> no?
<superm1> i may be wrong and just not watching -fixes commits well enough
<waxhead> i've tried a few players... mplayer, "Internal" and VLC...
<superm1> but normally those sorts of things come in ffmpeg merges
<superm1> which only happen in trunk
<waxhead> all have have been having problems... of differing types...
<superm1> well VLC has a new version in 9.04
<Shadow__X> superm1, yeah i check that when i put the 2860 i get alot faster speeds
<superm1> so it may be a bit better too
<waxhead> I see you can run the weekly builds script... I was thinking about trying that,b ut given that we nearly have 9.04 I can wait to see what comes out...
<waxhead> cool...
<waxhead> so I'll wait till the next release and see how it goes...
<waxhead> is it safe enough to dist-upgrade, or should I look at installing "clean" ?
<superm1> don't use apt-get dist-upgrade.  use update-manager
<superm1> and that should be safe
<waxhead> recordings and video are on different drives so it's not a problem to wipe clean on the os drive
<waxhead> superm1, what about aptitude?
<superm1> waxhead, dont use that either
<superm1> the *only* supported method to upgrade is update-manager
<waxhead> I'd rather ssh in and do the upgrade in a shell
<superm1> then use the do-release-upgrade tool
<superm1> it's the command line version of update-manager
<superm1> it uses the same core
<waxhead> tops!!! thanks.. I'll have to remember that...
<superm1> it should be documented on the ubuntu upgrade pages i believe
<waxhead> probably is.. i usually read them before starting on upgrading..
<superm1> you in theory "could" use dist-upgrade, but it's totally unsupported and you can run into things that are not representable in packaging that might break and be hard to sort out
<waxhead> I also do one box and then the rest as it's all cached in the proxy server...
<wombo_> superm1, FYI they have just merged ffmpeg 0.5 into trunk
<wombo_> within the last couple of hours
<superm1> wombo_, woot!
<superm1> depending on the timing for that, it might actually be in the weekly builds that just got queued up
<wombo_> nah we just missed by a couple of minutes :(
<wombo_> I was hoping too
<wombo_> But I would wait a day anyway as about 10 or 15 different patches have gone in about it since the mythbuntu build
<superm1> yeah it always takes some time for those merges to settle out
<superm1> wombo_, if you hear sometime in the next few days that the merge is "done" and it's a good time to rebuild, ping Daviey and he can queue up a build
<superm1> Daviey, you should really install a big teal button somewhere or something :)
<wombo_> yep no probs. I normally track whats happening in there a little
<hads> Anyone played with WOL from suspend?
<hads> I can wake from a shutdown but not from suspend.
<hads> Using a r8169
<hume> hi..I am running mythbuntu on an intrepid box - recently my mythbuntu session seems to have lost the window borders, so I cannot really access other programs like konsole - any ideas on how to solve this without reinstallation?
<administrator__> hi I installed a skystar hd2 on jaunty with s2api drivers, the dvb-s-card is recognized. I want to scan for channels. SO I choose DVB DTV capture card (v3.x) at the card setup and I get: STB0899 Multistandard Subtype: DVB-S as Frontend ID. at DiSEqC I choose LNB Universal Europe. (But when I leave the card setup menu and get back into it, there is no sign of LNB, but it says: (unconnected)). After that I choose EIT at the vid
<administrator__> eo source setup and europe-west for the channel frequency table. when I want to scan for channels, in "connect source to input" I can choose several different scan types: Full scan, usw., what do I need to choose? Iam using weeklybuild -fixes
<administrator__> I checked with kaffeine and it works.
<EvilGuru> Hmm, removing ubuntu-desktop doesn't seem to help
 * administrator2 is administrator
<foxbuntu> hads, thats because WoL requires BIOS support and the BIOS wont active via WoL packet unless it thinks its off, suspend is still an "on" status in the BIOS, if you want it to make from suspend use mythwelcome
<foxbuntu> s/make/wake
<rjmunro> How much space do I need to run a mythtv backend server excluding video? Will a 10Gb root partition be enough?
<rjmunro> Where should I mount the partition to hold the video files?
<rhpot1991> rjmunro: that should be enough for the root partition, normally the recordings partition will mount to /var/mythtv/recordings
<rhpot1991> its really personal preference though, I do mine all in /mythtv
<rhpot1991> as long as its not your home directory and you assign privledges correctly you will be fine
<rjmunro> rhpot1991: So mounting a big XFS partition as /var/mythtv wil work well?
<rhpot1991> rjmunro: yep, might be worth your time to have seperate ones for recordings and videos and music and so on
<rjmunro> and 10Gb is enough for everything outside /var/mythtv? (apart from swap)
<rhpot1991> I like to keep recordings on their own, and everything else on another partition
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, quick correction.  It's /var/lib/mythtv
<rhpot1991> thank tgm4883
<tgm4883> default that is
<tgm4883> np
<rhpot1991> can tell how much I know, since I don't use the default
<rjmunro> So the layout is /var/lib/mythtv/{recordings,music,videos} for all the stuff?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: whasn't there some talk about a default size for root a little while back?
<rhpot1991> forget if we said 10 or 15, or if that code ever ended up anywhere
<tgm4883> yea it's in the partitioner
<tgm4883> there is a default range, and partman figures out in that range based on the size of your disk
<rhpot1991> music  pictures  posters  recordings  videos
<tgm4883> iirc it's 6-10 for /
<rhpot1991> are the folders in there rjmunro
<rjmunro> Cool.
<rhpot1991> I just like recordings seperate and then you can let that whole partition fill with them and adjust without worrying oh no I put a bunch of movies here and don't have room for recordings no more
<rjmunro> I've got a disc with a bunch of data in LVMs that I want to keep, but I don't need to keep the root partition, which is 10Gb.
<rjmunro> But the disc also 200Gb of unused space in the LVM, which should be perfect for videos.
<rjmunro> Is ext3 reccomended for the root partition?
<rhpot1991> I believe so, thats what I use
<rhpot1991> and xfs for recordings partition
<tgm4883> yes ext3 for / xfs for recordings
<rhpot1991> rjmunro: are you doing intrepid or jaunty?
<rjmunro> rhpot1991: Err, I'm using a Mythbuntu 8.10 alternate install CD if that answers your question.
<rhpot1991> rjmunro: yep, proceed
<rjmunro> rjmunro: Phew... It's too late to stop now :-)
<rjmunro> s/rjmunro/rhpot1991/
<tgm4883> i'm headed out to lunch, but make sure you configure the db when you get it installed
<tgm4883> as the alt disk doesn't like to do that
<rjmunro> What are "Mythbuntu additional roles"?
<rjmunro> Hmm... The system boots and the screen is totally blank.
<rjmunro> ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't give me a terminal.
<rjmunro> But I can ssh in from another machine.
<schdav> trying to get a 2 transmitter mceusb2 device to work. got the remote working but am not having success with the transmitters
<schdav> there doesnt seem to be a mode2/irw equiv for transmitting.. any ideas on how to troubleshoot it better?
<schdav> or should i ask #lirc
<superm1> schdav, try using a digi camera to look and see if the light is flashing when transmitting
<schdav> ah, nice. i'll try that
<rjmunro> I've installed with the alternate install method, and the machine just freezes, but I can ssh from another machine. I noticed my /etc/X11/xorg.conf seems to be blank. Is that correct?
<schdav> hmm... no dice. any other ideas?
<hads> foxbuntu: I've seen reports of WoL from suspend, I'll look into it further.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-11
<thedarkone> on a dch3200 can i use usb port to change channels?
<foxbuntu> thedarkone, no
<genii> Anyone know anything about Pace 551 cable boxes? Mine has firewire and p2p apparently streams (not broadcast). I've tried channels 0,1, 62,63 and some others but no luck so far. Any tips would be appreciated
<yellowking> I have a HVR-1600 with MCE remote.  When I hit buttons on the remote, the eye lights up and irw recognized the events, but the IRBlaster doesn't light up.
<yellowking> When I run irsend manually, I can trigger the IRBlaster and control my cable box.  What am I missing to associate the two?
<thedarkone> foxbuntu what do i need?
<foxbuntu> thedarkone, what?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, lmao
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, I won't do it intentionally
<MythbuntuGuest67> Hello
<MythbuntuGuest67> I have a question...
<MythbuntuGuest67> I just installed Mythbuntu and the default user is not being created on install
<MythbuntuGuest67> I have done a search and came up nil.
<MythbuntuGuest67> Any suggestions?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest67, default user?
<MythbuntuGuest67> Thanks :-)
<MythbuntuGuest67> Yeah "mythtv"
<MythbuntuGuest67> mysql user
<MythbuntuGuest67> sorry
<tgm4883> which version did you instal
<MythbuntuGuest67> 8.10
<tgm4883> alternate or live disk?
<MythbuntuGuest67> alternate
<tgm4883> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<tgm4883> do that  ^
<tgm4883> the mysql stuff doesn't get setup with the alt disk
<MythbuntuGuest67> Crap!
<tgm4883> which is why we don't have an alt disk anymore
<MythbuntuGuest67> Got it
<tgm4883> glad I could help ;)
<MythbuntuGuest67> Actually, I downloaded it by mistake
<MythbuntuGuest67> Maybe I should install from live disk?
<MythbuntuGuest67> What do you think?
<tgm4883> nah no biggie, I think you can fix it
<tgm4883> but either way is fine
<MythbuntuGuest67> If I run the steps from above will I be alright? Or will I run into more issue?
<MythbuntuGuest67> issue?s
<tgm4883> you should be fine
<MythbuntuGuest67> Cool
<genii> The factoid should just say mysql-server since mysql-server-5.0  will become later versions
<MythbuntuGuest67> Give me a sec and I will let you know how it goes
<tgm4883> genii, you are probably right
<MythbuntuGuest67> That fixed it! Thanks!!
<tgm4883> your welcome
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, aren't you just mister helpful tonight :)
<tgm4883> yep ;)
<tgm4883> my goal is to be more helpful than you
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, like thats difficult
<foxbuntu> :)
<tgm4883> I know, I'm done for the month ;)
<foxbuntu> yup
<foxbuntu> and Im done for the year I think, I fixed 3 bugs this week
<foxbuntu> :)
<yellowking> I have a HVR-1600 with MCE remote.  When I hit buttons on the remote, the eye lights up and irw recognized the events, but the IRBlaster doesn't light up.
<yellowking> When I run irsend manually, I can trigger the IRBlaster and control my cable box.  What am I missing to associate the two?
<foxbuntu> yellowking, dont know much about them, but give this a shot: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Using_an_IR_Blaster_with_MythTV
<yellowking> foxbuntu, will do, thanks
<tgm4883> a channel change script?
<tgm4883> !stab foxbuntu
 * Zinn stabs foxbuntu with a WASP knife.
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, no I think he is trying to use his mce to control the actual STB
<tgm4883> didn't sound like that to me
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<foxbuntu> idk
<foxbuntu> maybe im wrong
<tgm4883> I thought he is just trying to change the channel on his stb
<tgm4883> yellowking, ^
 * foxbuntu claims to not know anything about channel changes scripts as well
 * tgm4883 posts references to myth-chan everywhere
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, there are only two people at the moment that know what that is
<tgm4883> wait till I microblog about it
<foxbuntu> like anyone reads your blogs
<tgm4883> microblog
<tgm4883> and we do have followers
<foxbuntu> oh you mean identi.ca?
<tgm4883> yep
<foxbuntu> i swear if I get email requests for it
<foxbuntu> it will be a spolier for every show you watch
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883> you won't get emails
 * tgm4883 attaches foxbuntu's phone number to every post
<foxbuntu> yeah
<foxbuntu> remember tgm4883 I get airfare cheap...so Im not afraid to come find you
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, don't forget, i'm republican, so I have plenty of guns
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, im the only type of person with more guns than a republican
<tgm4883> muslim?
<foxbuntu> redneck
<tgm4883> ah
<yellowking> I've got live tv working, audio good-- remote can pause live video, FF and RW, change volume...but it's not changing the channel on my cable box.  Do I need a channel change script?  I saw some references to those, but thought there'd be some non-custom way to make it work.
<yellowking> If I do irsend CH+, it changes both the cable box and mythtv
<tgm4883> yellowking, yea you need a channel change script
<yellowking> Okay, cool.  Is there a standard reference for that?
<tgm4883> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_External_Channel_Changer
<yellowking> Great, thanks.
<yellowking> guess my serial port doesn't work
<yellowking> That script almost works with IRBlaster...sends the numbers, but I don't appear to have an ENTER code for a DCT2000 remote
<yellowking> Heh...for me, it's MUSIC, not ENTER!
<yellowking> Hmmm...I can set the channel now, but chan up and chan down don't work.
<yellowking> And high channel numbers crash my front end!
<yellowking> It's well-boogered up now.  Feck it,   I'm going t obed.
<yellowking> After messing with the channel changing script, I can't get any video anymore, just static.  I double checked the signal outside of myth tv, and it's good.   Rebooted, checked my capture card, looks good.
<yellowking> Removed the channel change script, still static.  Can't "scan for channels" on my input source, seems to crash out and gives me a pop up to run mythfilldatabase
<yellowking> Crud, no clue what I broke.
<yellowking> Streams still work, it's the input somehow
<yellowking> Tried preset tuner to channel 3 and 4, neither works
<yellowking> okay.  Was going into to input source, then scanning channels-- but it was giving me a different input source there by default.  Replaced that with the one I'm using, ran the scan with preset tuner to channel 3, and I seem to have video back
<rjmunro> Has anyone done any work on better auto detection of config for mythtv?
<rjmunro> It seems that you should be able to auto-detect video capture devices, then scan the channels and try to work out where in the world you are, then choose a listing provider based on that.
<Davide> Is installing mythtv on regular ubuntu the same thing as mythbuntu?  Are there any advantages to installing mythbuntu?
<Zanthus> I've tried doing both, and its just heaps easier using mythbuntu
<Davide> what are you missing with mythbuntu?
<Davide> Zanthus
<Zanthus> and mythbuntu is really cut down, it only includes a xfce gui, firefox, mythtv, a couple of media players, some codecs, a text editor, a gui file manager and that's about it
<Zanthus> its certainly not a full featured desktop distro
<Davide> can you add those things to it?
<Zanthus> yeah, it does come with a gui package manager installed so you can add those extras if you want to
<Zanthus> also, the configuration mythbuntu, once you install it, is done through the gui; including adding and removing mythtv modules
<Davide> Zanthus, sorry bout the 20 questions but... why was it so difficult installing mythtv from ubuntu? I'm asking becuase I already have ubuntu installed, 8.04, and I just got sound to work on the system after hours of trying...
<Davide> Zanthus, I see what about when installing mythtv?
<Zanthus> to be honest, it was a while ago that I last tried to set up mythtv manually
<Zanthus> from memory it just took a while to get everything working together properly
<Zanthus> but I can't remember specific details
<Zanthus> I guess if you were to install mythtv on an existing ubuntu installation yourself you would learn more about how it works
<Zanthus> if you just want it to work without delving into it too much, mythbuntu would be the way to go
<Davide> ok thank you very much Zanthus
<Zanthus> no, problem
<Zanthus> whoops
<Zanthus> minus the comma there
<EvilGuru> There is a bug in the Hauppauge remote control lircd config file
<EvilGuru> Back/Exit it written as Back/edit
<EvilGuru> this results in bad things (tm)
<pist0l-fish> hi all, is the mythbuntu website down?
 * pist0l-fish is getting an echo timeout :(
<superm1> pist0l-fish, ruh roh, it looks like it is :(
<superm1> pist0l-fish, were you looking to get an ISO of 9.04?
<pist0l-fish> yeah, I was hoping someone here might have the torrent :)
<superm1> pist0l-fish, well two options.  you can get the beta from cdimages.mythbuntu.org
<superm1> or a daily from cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu
<superm1> the dailies have a more improved installer
<pist0l-fish> superm1: thank you
<superm1> pist0l-fish, no problem.  in the future (when the website is working), do grab betas from there as it gets our counts right.  grabbing them from one of the mirrors like cdimages.mythbuntu.org gets the BW count messed up
<pist0l-fish> okay. Is daily-live/current/ the directory i should be looking at ?
<superm1> yeah
<pist0l-fish> is that just a soft link to 20090411/ or is that a more recent version? (sorry to ask so many questions, just curious)
<superm1> it's a soft link
<pist0l-fish> superm1: thank you very much for your help
<superm1> no problem pist0l-fish
<yellowking> LOL...I finally have it all worked through, everything is finally working fine...and now I realize that it wasn't a 70G HD I used...it was a 10G HD!!
<superm1> haha
<superm1> that would cause a bit of frequent autoexpiration
<mythman> Is it possible to run mythbuntu in virtualbox with a PCI Tuner or USB
<superm1> mythman, with usb or network tuner sure
<superm1> but i've heard video playback is suboptimal
<mythman> So back end and USB Tuner should work
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-12
<superm1> in theory
<squidly> if the mythbuntu website down?
<superm1> yeah it is
<superm1> are you looking to get the beta?
<squidly> actually I was having issues wiht the cd i downloaded
<squidly> and I wanted to check and make sure I got the right one
<squidly> or would it be possible to install from a xubuntu install disk?
<superm1> did you get an 8.10 or 9.04 disk?
<squidly> 8.10
<superm1> ah
<squidly> the disk keeps givin errors
<superm1> well you can grab it again from one of the mirrors that is still up (cdimages.mythbuntu.org)
<squidly> what is the diff between desktop and desktop-proper?
<superm1> desktop was probably a bad upload
<superm1> desktop-proper is the proper
<squidly> that is what I thought
<squidly> thanks :D
<squidly> i dled the alt-install before. propbibaly a bad idea
<superm1> alt doesnt work well
<superm1> we're only supporting desktop for 9.04
<squidly> I guessed as much
<squidly> does desktop support autologin for a frontend?
<superm1> ya
<squidly> rock on
<squidly> that is what I need :D
<tazsta> howdy all ive installed the 9.04 beta and everything im using it for works great, except the live tv is a bit slow eg. low framerate. sound is fine. its a nvidia geforce 7300 LE card. any ideas?
<superm1> tazsta, are you on the closed source drivers?
<superm1> i'd guess so as the open source are likely causing segfaults due to a mesa bug for a lot f people
<tazsta> when i was doing the setup i used the nvidia drivers with s-video output
<superm1> okay, and it's working correctly for that right?
<superm1> if so, then you see if the problem is only happening with live tv?  see if recorded tv shows do it too
<squidly> superm1: thanks that is working a lot better
<superm1> squidly, cool
<pist0l-fish> are the ISOs at http://cdimages.mythbuntu.org/ liveCDs?
<superm1> pist0l-fish,some of them are
<superm1> anything that is "desktop" is a live disk
<squidly> pist0l-fish: the desktop-proper can be, depending if you say it as a live cd
<pist0l-fish> superm1: I installed mythbuntu via wubi and now I have an "install mythbuntu" icon on my desktop :)
<superm1> pist0l-fish, you installed a wubi 9.04?
<superm1> i've been wondering if that's working yet....
<superm1> been meaning to test it
<pist0l-fish> no, I got 8.10 after realizing that wubi 9.04 was being worked on
<pist0l-fish> so the ones marked "proper" are live cds?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> that's surprising that 8.10 wubi didn't work. it should have been working
<superm1> but if you want to test 9.04 wubi, that'd be awesome....
<pist0l-fish> I couldn't find a 9.04 release on sourceforge, I imagine they have it on their svn/git or something?
<superm1> oh..
<superm1> it comes on the ISO's for 9.04
<pist0l-fish> superm1: can't seem to find it
<superm1> or there should be a wubi.exe on cdimages.ubuntu.com i think
<pist0l-fish> can't seem to find one
<superm1> http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/jaunty/wubi-r120.exe
<superm1> i'm not sure if the ISO grabbing even works
<superm1> it'd be lovely if it did
<superm1> but if not, you can put the 9.04 iso in the same directory as wubi.exe and it should be able to use it
<pist0l-fish> ISO grabbing? as in wubi's fetching feature?
<superm1> yeah
<pist0l-fish> I don't think it would anyways because the mythbuntu server is down
<pist0l-fish> are you on the dev team?
<superm1> yeah
<pist0l-fish> thought so
<superm1> well it would grab the iso from cdimages.ubuntu.com actually
<superm1> so it's okay if the mythbuntu.org server is down
<pist0l-fish> this is the release I am testing: http://cdimages.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-9.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<pist0l-fish> all good?
<superm1> it'd be better if you can grab a daily tbh
<superm1> from cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu
<superm1> so much has changed since beta :)
<pist0l-fish> superm1: I wonder how I got that live cd >_<
<pist0l-fish> it's not even remotely proximal to the directory with the daily
<tazsta> superm1: sorry for the delay, yes recorded programs playback fine
<superm1> tazsta, then i would turn down the program guide overlay settings
<superm1> it's probably too CPU intensive
<tazsta> superm1: ok, where would i find those settings?
<tazsta> superm1: found it, just trying it now ;)
<pist0l-fish> superm1: do I have to give the ISO a certain name? or does wubi just inspect all *.iso files in the directory?
<pist0l-fish> superm1: lol, hardcore fail, wubi. I put it in the same directory, and it started downloading an AMD ISO off the internet for my Intel Centrino Duo. That's bug #1
<pist0l-fish> I'm going to disconnect, see what happens
<Zinn> Bug 1 in clubdistro "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/1
<pist0l-fish> superm1: got to step 6; the next/previous buttons remained inactive regardless of what was selected
<superm1> pist0l-fish, what's step 6?
<superm1> is that the partitioning step?
<superm1> er no step 6 is install type isn't it
<superm1> how did you get into the install that it was hung?  was that with wubi?
<pist0l-fish> not sure what you're asking
<Tazsta> superm1: fixed the problem, had to set my screen res down abit and also set the cpu settings in playback to normal instead of CPU++
<superm1> Tazsta, awesome :)
<superm1> pist0l-fish, how did you start the installer?
<Tazsta> superm1: thanks heaps for ur help
<pist0l-fish> i installed the ISO using wubi, booted Mythbuntu 9.04 and Mythbuntu began the install procedure
<superm1> ah using wubi..
<superm1> so it's possible the wubi preseed was broken
<superm1> give me a sec
<superm1> in the meanwhile, can you reboot into windows again?
<superm1> i might be able to give you a fixed file right now
<pist0l-fish> I'm on windiz right now
<superm1> okay cool, can you see if C:\wubi has a preseed file?
<pist0l-fish> I uninstalled it thinking that I would be doing this again >_<. Regardless of which, I don't think a C:\wubi was created, C:\ubuntu and C:\ubuntu-backup were. I may be wrong about that though
<superm1> yeah that's probably what i meant
<superm1> in there you should find something that's got preseed in the file name
<pist0l-fish> yeah... about 'in there'
<superm1> if you remove "ubiquity mythbuntu/install_type string Frontend", from there i believe it should let you proceed
<pist0l-fish> it's kind of gone, 'in there'
<pist0l-fish> i imagine the hard drive's still got it on there somewhere, but the inodes are definitely gone.
<superm1> well can you run it once more then and before the reboot make that change?
<pist0l-fish> haha, sure, I guess
<pist0l-fish> superm1: will you still be here in half an hour?
<superm1> yeah i should
<superm1> hm interesting, when i tried to emulate that preseed (as best as possible w/o a true wubi), i made it to step 7, but i was able to go forward
<pist0l-fish> superm1: should I try again without changing the preseed for testing purposes
<superm1> pist0l-fish, na, if you know its gonna fail, there isn't much reason to
<pist0l-fish> kk
<superm1> just comment that line out (put a hash in front)
<pist0l-fish> how big is the mythbuntu team?
<superm1> it fluctuates, there's usually about 4-6 of us active at any given time
<superm1> but several people that come around and help with docs or artwork or bugs here and there
<pist0l-fish> are you lead?
<superm1> yup
<superm1> and i've done all the installer development, so i'm quite familiar with a lot of the installation code that we've added to ubiquity
<yellowking> Thanks for the effort, superm1
<superm1> np yellowking, it's still fun :)
<squidly> how can I tell the difference between an VDF and an IR Display?
<squidly> i mean lcd display?
<tritium> squidly: Antec Fusion case?
<squidly> tritium: yea
<squidly> black
<tritium> lspci is the best method
<squidly> tritium: what am I looking for in lspci
<tritium> sorry, lsusb
<squidly> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 15c2:0038 SoundGraph Inc.
<tritium> http://mythtvblog.blogspot.com/2008/04/getting-imon-0038-lcd-working-with-lirc.html
<squidly> ty
<squidly> i had the link before..
<squidly> daugher closed out firefox for me :(
<tritium> Note that there are two types of displays: VFD and LCD.  I believe they both have IR receivers.
<squidly> yea they both have ir
<squidly> how can I tell if I have a VFD or a LCD?
<tritium> squidly: just pointing it out, given your original question
<tritium> You have an LCD, based on the ID.
<squidly> tritium: ok thanks
<tritium> No problem.
 * squidly is getting my frist MCPC setup
<squidly> finally got the go from my fiancee to build one (actually I just go it and said I'm doing it)
<superm1> pist0l-fish, oh you know what!, i think i know what the problem is
<superm1> wubi isn't grabbing the preseed for mythbuntu
<superm1> its using the ubuntu preseed
<squidly> tritium: the links to ronfrazier.net doent work on the page :(
<pist0l-fish> superm1: glad you got it
<superm1> pist0l-fish, http://pastebin.com/f626f9aca replace it with that, and put your user name and password that you want into that
<pist0l-fish> superm1: who is in charge of wubi though?
<superm1> ago (aka xivulon)
<superm1> i'll look through his code and see if it's obvious how to fix, but i'm not sure it will be
<pist0l-fish> superm1: I am assuming I would replace $(username) with pist0l-fish, correct?
<superm1> pist0l-fish, with whatever you want your mythbuntu login name to be
<pist0l-fish> superm1: okay, just confused about the syntax. is $(...) a variable?
<pist0l-fish> preseeds are bash-esque?
<superm1> in some ways
<pist0l-fish> i should look into this, I do not know as much as I would like to about *nixes
<superm1> well the code behind all this is stacked and gets more and more advanced
<superm1> so i might recommend starting in some easier areas :)
<pist0l-fish> superm1: any specific suggestions?
<superm1> pist0l-fish, well what's your background?  it's best to start looking at stuff pertinent to your background or interests
<superm1> pist0l-fish, i just realized there is another section you need to grab from the existing preseed
<superm1> you need to fill in the $(partitioning) part with the stuff that was in the partitioning section in the old one
<pist0l-fish> superm1: been coding for 8 years, studying computing science. Know a variety of stuff, just never worked on a nix at a low-level, it so happens to be
<superm1> i've filed bug 359834 for ago to get the right preseed picked in the future
<Zinn> Bug 359834 in wubi "Wubi r120 does not use mythbuntu.preseed on mythbuntu installs" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/359834
<superm1> pist0l-fish, okay so you might be able to help get your hands dirty with bugs then
<superm1> what's your favorite lang to work with?
<pist0l-fish> superm1: i like C(++)
<pist0l-fish> I guess if I had to pick, C++
<superm1> pist0l-fish, cool.  so maybe helping out with little mythtv annoyances and bugs would be a great area that needs some loving
<superm1> we have been trying to write all the nice addons and what not for mythbuntu in python
<superm1> that's been my lang of choice to work with since starting the project
<superm1> so the installer, mcc, the log grabber, the lirc parser, the autostart application - all python
<pist0l-fish> superm1: i knew python at one point. I would just have to refamiliarize myself with the syntax
<pist0l-fish> superm1: but I would be down to lend a hand, I have 2 weeks of summer coming up that I will be spending working on a personal project and lazing around
<superm1> yeah it's a really easy language to pick up.  i know C, but i love how easy development is in python.  the lack of compiling makes it so much easier to work with
<superm1> cool :)
<pist0l-fish> ...and parsing makes it kinda slow too. But this is coming from someone whose main desktop (i am putting mythtv on the family computer at the moment) is archaic
<superm1> yeah i think on most modern boxes, the tradeoff is negligible for what we do with it
<pist0l-fish> where was in the C:\ubuntu directory?
<superm1> <shrug> in my wubi simulation environment i'm still seeing problems after fixing the preseed, so you know i'd say this likely still wont work
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-12
<stevieman> anyone here using huludesktop with 9.10?
<tgm4883> stevieman, I was at one point
<dewman> stevieman, I was to....To much flash for me.....=)
<stevieman> ah, just wondering if it's worth playing with or not
<stevieman> I'd have to setup a VPN so I'm not eager. :)
<tgm4883> stevieman, I wouldn't. I use MythNetVision now
<tgm4883> it's a little bit more work, as you kinda need a mouse attached
<tgm4883> if you want to watch full screen that is
<stevieman> ah, I want to get away from keyboard and mouse on my mythbox
<stevieman> I want as close to a STB as I can get.
<tgm4883> stevieman, you will want to turn off mythvideo, commflagging, mythmusic, etc then
<stevieman> why would I do that? I can control all those things from the remote
<tgm4883> j/k, you said you wanted as close to a STB as you could get
<stevieman> STB's do not have keyboards or mice ;)
<stevieman> unless M$ makes it
<tgm4883> they also don't have mythvideo, music, etc
<stevieman> Is there a doc on getting IRblaster working in 9.10?
<dewman> stevieman, cross fingers, then knock on wood. =)
<stevieman> dewman: Not supported at all? Is this just a problem with mythbuntu?
<dewman> stevieman, I was being sarcastic....I did do a few searches on google, but came up empty handed...
<dewman> stevieman, I imagine you probably already hit this page.... http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Using_an_IR_Blaster_with_MythTV
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Using an IR Blaster with MythTV - MythTV
<stevieman> Dew: yah, I was just wondering if there was a problem with blaster and mythbuntu, I remember reading somewhere that blaster wasn't supported at the moment, but I can't find where I read that.
<javatexan> has anyone run mythbuntu on apple mac minis?
<javatexan> i know they are more expensive, just curious
<tgm4883> stevieman, I think that was a while ago
<stevieman> ah, could be, I know that when I activated blaster in the control centre the blaster and receiver stopped working, I think that was in 8.x
<gizmobay> I've started running into a problem with commflag. It's been running on a show for about 15 hours and it's about 55% complete on a hour show. Top shows the process running but only using 2% of CPU.
<mrand> javatexan: there are users running on mac mini's, but none of the developers do.
<mrand> javatexan: upstream also has osx build capability, from time to time (build process breaks frequently)
<javatexan> k...thanks mrand
<Mousey> hi
<Mousey> so uh,
<Mousey> who do i have to blow to get irkick included in mythbuntu?
<mrand> Mousey: I take it that the mythbuntu lirc* generators don't work well for you?    Mythbuntu ships with xfce and not KDE, so I don't know that the devs would sign up for shipping it by default.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423048 outlines someone adding it to their (presumably KDE) system.
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [SOLVED] No configure window for irkick (kde 3.5 packages) - Ubuntu Forums
<Mousey> there's that
<Mousey> huh?
<Mousey> well
<Mousey> hmm
<Mousey> man, wtf.. dependency hell
<Zinn> Mousey: Please watch your language.
<Mousey> that was a macro!
<tgm4883> Mousey, is there a debian package for it?
<Mousey> yes
<tgm4883> what does irkick do?
<superm1> Mousey, I don't see irkick available in the ubuntu or debian archives at all.  you'll want to start out by getting it available in debian or ubuntu, and then we can evaluate getting it added to mythbuntu too
<Mousey> its part of the kdelirc pkacage. kdelirc - infrared remote control for KDE 4
<tgm4883> what does irkick do?
<Mousey> irkick is the systray-exposed daemon for IR remotes outside of any given program. it's what i bind the "power" button to when i want to launch/kill MythTV
<superm1> yikes; http://paste.ubuntu.com/413337/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<Mousey> it sits on the desktop and executes programs like "mythtv" or "boxee" or "amarok" whatever i have buttons at the desktop-level for
<superm1> same thing as irexec then
<superm1> (which we already do support)
 * Mousey apt-file searches irexec
<Mousey> irkick is a front end for it. but i guess if this daemon runs outside of programs, i can cobble something together for it
<superm1> basically in mythbuntu if you set up a ~/.lirc/irexec file it will get launched on login
<superm1> you can of course always go and add kdelirc to your install too
<Mousey> can't
<Mousey> i've tried every way from sunday to get kdelirc installed
<Mousey> ubuntu just isn't as flexible as debian. =(
<tgm4883> Mousey, why are you having dependency issues?
<Mousey> i guess i have to do it the hard way and maintain some irexec thing.
<Mousey> yah
<tgm4883> sounds like an issue with packaging
<Mousey> letswatch
<Mousey> oops
<Mousey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413338/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<tgm4883> Mousey, are you running 10.04?
<Mousey> WHY it's not gonna be installed? who knows
<Mousey> no, 9.10
<Mousey> 10.04 isn't out yet
<tgm4883> yea, but that doesn't mean you can't run it
<tgm4883> have you tried installing kdelibs5 and kdebase-runtime
<Mousey> it does when the wife and kids use it and expect it to be somewhat troublefree
<Mousey> yes
<Mousey> and then it leads to dependency adventures the likes of which i've only seen on RPM based systems
<Mousey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413340/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<Mousey> ...and so on and so on
<tgm4883> sec, let me test installing it
<tgm4883> installing here
<tgm4883> pastebin your sources.list
<Mousey> k
<Mousey> (don't laugh)
<Mousey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413342/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<Mousey> amidoinitrite?
<tgm4883> sec i'm checking with your list
<Mousey> k
<tgm4883> man, offsite mirrors are slow :(
<tgm4883> hmm, seems to work here with this list
<tgm4883> try an apt-get update maybe?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> karmic (libs): core libraries for all KDE 4 applications
<tgm4883> 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu7.2 [security]: amd64 i386
<Mousey> did a fresh one,
<tgm4883> sec
<Mousey> also, i'm 32bit
<Mousey>  -rf /var/lib/apt/lists ; mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial ; apt-get update
<tgm4883> where did you get your version of kdelirc
<Mousey> i don't *HAVE* a kdelirc
<tgm4883> yea, but how did you try to install it?
<Mousey> apt-cache show kdelirc lists two versions however
<Mousey> apt-get install kdelirc
<Mousey> neither version listed resolves
<tgm4883> try turning off proposed
<tgm4883> ok, so you are trying to install the version from karmic-backports. My guess is that there is either A) an issue with something in proposed, or B) an issue with something in backports
 * Mousey comments out proposed, erases apt/lists, re apt-get updates
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> but I was able to install it with your list
<tgm4883> do you have anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Mousey> medibuntu thingys
<Mousey> ah ha, and a source of duplicated entries. (i've been looking for this!!)
 * Mousey erases all
<Mousey> man wtf, same thing
<Mousey> dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep -i kde
<Mousey> comes back blank
<Mousey> so i don't have it already or something, or any of the other pkgs it seems to want
<Mousey> ...and that you can install it with my list is also wtf
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> it sounds like you have a package on your system that conflicts with kdelirc
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-13
<jolaren> Anyone know of an easy way to add a limited mythweb account?
<tgm4883> jolaren, you would have better luck in #mythtv-users
<tgm4883> your welcome?
<tgm4883> because when I told you the other day that answer wasn't good enough for you?
 * tgm4883 sighs
<bbigras> is there a way to update mythbuntu to the 10.4 with the cd? (without doing a clean install)
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> bbigras, not with the mythbuntu CD
<tgm4883> you would need an alt disk, but mythbuntu doesn't have one
<tgm4883> on the other hand, you could backup your db and reinstall. Depending on what custom stuff you have that might be an option for you
<bbigras> tgm4883: thanks, if I get a copy of my recording folder, everything should be there?
<Mousey> hmm
<tgm4883> bbigras, yea
<tgm4883> well
<tgm4883> you need to backup your db too
<bbigras> tgm4883: nice, do you know if there's a way to update to the beta without a cd?
<tgm4883> update-manager -d I think
<bbigras> tgm4883: seems to work, thanks :)
<tgm4883> Mousey, open up Symantec and see if you have any locally installed packages
<Mousey> lol symantec
 * tgm4883 slap head
<tgm4883> synaptic
<Mousey> man that's ugly
<tgm4883> whats that?
<Mousey> i can get it to install, IF i uninstall mythtv
<Mousey> and associated packages
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> odd
<tgm4883> ok, don't do that
<Mousey> too late ^_^
<Mousey> i'd rather have a problem installing mythtv
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> Mousey, according to that sources.list you were *asking* for troubles :)
<superm1> in the future, don't mix n' match debian and ubuntu sources
<superm1> taking a deb here and there usually is easy enough to fix problems from if they are binary compatible, but actually having whole repositories is gonna cause problems like what you're seeing
<Mousey> note the judiciously used #'s, and comments describing stupidity
<superm1> but that leads me to believe they were enabled at one point
<superm1> which could have caused some package transitions that shouldn't have happened
<superm1> or other unforseen consequences
<Mousey> yah? you should see my debian repo. you'd poop
<Mousey> s/repo/sources.list/
<Mousey> unrelatedly... whats the point of mythflix on linux?
<superm1> it doesn't really do much
<superm1> it was to manage your netflix queue
<Mousey> ah
<superm1> but with the advent of streaming that's a lot less useful
<Mousey> also, boooo
<Mousey> mythtv-frontend: Conflicts: mythstream (< 0.21.0) but 0.18.1-0ubuntu8 is to be installed
<Mousey> what would be awesome? mythboxee
<Mousey> yes, i know. heresy
<Mousey> ^_^
<tgm4883> Mousey, patches welcome
<tgm4883> although, I think you are looking for something like mythnetvision at that point
<Mousey> ah, well i was thinking more like a boxee app to encapsulate mythtv (basically live tv for boxee), which is essentially reimplementing mythtv-frontend inside a wrapper script.. but maybe more of a topic for "#boxee" (assuming there is one) than here, methinks
<tgm4883> Mousey, wait for XBMC-pvr spec to get finished
<Mousey> ooooor both!
<Mousey> ^_^
<Mousey> yay irkick installed, thank you gentlemen!
<Mousey> now if it only came stock with it.. >_>
<tgm4883> Mousey, you would have to convince me why it is better than irexec
<superm1> it would be more doable if it didn't pull in 50 gazillion kde packages too
<tgm4883> yea
<superm1> if it were just a qt app or gtk app
<Mousey> yes, well there's that
<tgm4883> bloat :(
<Mousey> it's got a GUI! easier for the fam to note if the remote is working. don't have to call tech support all the time. and when they do, i can say.. is the little icon there?
<Mousey> good stuff
<Mousey> irexec is a simpler route, i suppose
<Mousey> but simpler technically doesn't always translate into simpler support
<tgm4883> no?
<tgm4883> remote not starting something? is irexec started?
<tgm4883> ssh in and see
<Mousey> it gives me a way to say, honey, don't want the kids in mythtv? click here, disable access to it"
<Mousey> access to ssh isn't always as easy if i'm say...driving
<tgm4883> your no fun
<Mousey> i'm not home most of the time, the wife and kids are.. so it's gotta be "easy"
<Mousey> i kno i kno.. i used to run it this way before i switched to mythbuntu
<Mousey> good times
<Mousey> its nice to see the little box pop up when the GUI boots saying "IR remote loaded and found" or whatever it says.. handy thing to get the wife to make sure she sees before complaining
<Mousey> i suppose i could use libnotify in the irexec script
<tgm4883> or rather you could write a little applet to check if it's running
<Mousey> except i cant write code
<Mousey> =(
<tgm4883> thats no excuse, foxbuntu can't either and he contributes ;)
<tgm4883> I didn't say the code has to be great
<Mousey> ooh to have the time to sit down and learn how to code =(
<Mousey> =P
<Mousey> ooor, i could just install kdelirc and have an awesome tool that does it way better than i could by myself.. i got the drive space and the memory.. kinda need it for all the media the thing does anyway
<tgm4883> oh you kids these days with your cell phones and your busy schedules
<Mousey> oh, and the 2 and 4 year old who'd rather me not sit still and look at my notebook for more than 4 seconds
<tgm4883> in my day, we use to wish we had something to do
<tgm4883> we used to code just to not be bored
<tgm4883> kept us out of the county lockup too
<tgm4883> well.....most of us
<Mousey> lol
<Mousey> back before i had kids, that was my excuse too
<Mousey> =P
<ivaneduardo747> Hello
<ivaneduardo747> Does anyone knows how to deal with MythTv and lcdproc?
<ivaneduardo747> I think i'm talking with lots of backends down the stairs :D
<ivaneduardo747> Ok, just joking
<ivaneduardo747> i have just discovered I cant use two IRC clients using the same username on different channels
<Ivan747> Hello
<rhpot1991> !hi
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about hi
<mrand> *laugh*
<rhpot1991> heh
<rhpot1991> !stick around
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about stick around
<rhpot1991> need to teach zinn that
<Zinn> Hi rhpot1991, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<xaminyin> hi guys, my lspci picks up the following device CX23416 and its using the ivtv driver... i really badly need to fix this issue... i think your the kinda expert that can do this... i searched all over the web... for  a solution... but its been 6 months... i was hoping lucid would fix it but nop it did not :(
<xaminyin> i dunno where to seek help... so i came here...
<xaminyin> pls someone help...
<rhpot1991> xaminyin: its generally easier to get uncommon hardware support in the forums
<rhpot1991> @forums | xaminyin
<rhpot1991> !forums | xaminyin
<Zinn> xaminyin: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<xaminyin> Zinn, believe me i've been posting on lots of forums for a fix to this... :S
<Zinn> Hi xaminyin, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<xaminyin> rhpot1991?
<xaminyin> the device i have is M113 Avermedia, and i dont think its so uncommon... :S its said to be supported by the latest kernels
<xaminyin> but how do i actually get it working? :S
<xaminyin> hi guys, my lspci picks up the following device CX23416 and its using the ivtv driver... i really badly need to fix this issue... i think your the kinda expert that can do this... i searched all over the web... for  a solution... but its been 6 months... i was hoping lucid would fix it but nop it did not :(
<rhpot1991> !repeat | xaminyin
<Zinn> xaminyin: Don't repeatedly ask your question more than 1 time per 2 hours.  It makes the mods mad and you will be kicked.
<xaminyin> !repeat
<Zinn> Don't repeatedly ask your question more than 1 time per 2 hours.  It makes the mods mad and you will be kicked.
<xaminyin> what is this channel? a support channel or a bot production channel?
<rhpot1991> its a support channel, with a bot who can help us out
<xaminyin> rhpot1991, so your not a bot?
<rhpot1991> no, I'm not a bot
<rhpot1991> zinn is the only bot in here
<Zinn> Hi rhpot1991, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<xaminyin> ok thank god
<xaminyin> :)
<xaminyin> can i ask you... how do you get a ivtv supported device working under ubuntu?
<xaminyin> do i have to install any drivers? patches? programs?
<rhpot1991> xaminyin: if its built into the kernel it should just work
<rhpot1991> you should be able to cat /dev/videoX > file.mpg and have it produce some video or static or something
<xaminyin> thats the funny part here... my device is supported as of the 2.6 kernel... but its not working...
<xaminyin> it produces a blank video
<xaminyin> black screen thats all
<xaminyin> and i have 4 video devices
<mrand> xaminyin: Wild guess: you may need to find a way to change the channel/tuner before doing the above cat command.
<xaminyin> i dunno what is what here... im a real noob... but pls help me out
<rhpot1991> I'm unfamiliar with that tuner, but it sounds like it might be working
<rhpot1991> guessing its a dual tuner that might do multi-rec or something
<xaminyin> mrand, how do you do that?
<rhpot1991> xaminyin: so in mythtv-setup does it list that tuner when you go to set it up?
<xaminyin> rhpot1991, i didnt install mythtv as it seems really complicated to install it
<xaminyin> i tried earlier but it never really worked out
<xaminyin> i dont have mythubuntu installed now
<rhpot1991> xaminyin: this isn't the right place for support then
<rhpot1991> xaminyin: http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Ivtv-tune
<Zinn> [ivtvdriver.org] Ivtv-tune - IVTV
<rhpot1991> you will want to talk to someone ivtv related if you aren't looking to get it to work in mythtv
<xaminyin> but people in #ubuntu tell me to drop by here cos you guys are more aware of these kinda stuff
<xaminyin> pls help me out... i really wanna get rid of windows
<rhpot1991> in general yes, but like I said before that isn't common hardware so your odds of finding someone in here isn't going to be very well
<xaminyin> the only reason i have to login to windows is to watch and record tv :(
<rhpot1991> you'd be better posting in the forums
<mrand> xaminyin: I'd search on the forums
<mrand> There are people that use that card, or at least, have in the past.
<rhpot1991> it sounds like it is already working for you, and you just need a program to record and tune it
<mrand> It is possible that it is broken in 9.10, but maybe it is fixed in the upcoming 10.04.
<rhpot1991> if you aren't  using mythtv then there isn't much more we can help you with here
<mrand> Or like rhpot1991, maybe it is working, and you just need to tune/change the channel.  I don't know if vlc will let you tune/change channel or not.
<mrand> bbl... lunch time
<xaminyin> i am using 10.04 and i was hoping it would be fixed by now...
<xaminyin> damn
<Zinn> xaminyin: Please watch your language.
<xaminyin> sorry
<xaminyin> :(
<rhpot1991> what makes you think its not fixed?
<mrand> xaminyin: are you sure it is broken?  Also, I would remove all but one tuner and focus on that one.  when you have multiple tuners, things can pop around.
<xaminyin> in xawtv i used to see the device
<xaminyin> but now in 10.04 even that is not working
<xaminyin> i have one tuner
<rhpot1991> perhaps its a xawtv issue?
<xaminyin> but it shows that i have 4 video devices... i have 1 webcam and 1 tuner
<xaminyin> video0 , video1 and two others like video32 and video22
<xaminyin> rhpot1991, where can i find a list of cards suppported by mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991> well that card has cable in
<rhpot1991> fm in
<xaminyin> i'll try giving it another install
<rhpot1991> and possibly rca/svideo in
<xaminyin> yep its got all that
<rhpot1991> xaminyin: its a tricky situation, any card supported in linux/mythtv should be supported, but some work better than others
<rhpot1991> hence why I was redirecting you to the forums to try and find someone who uses that card
<rhpot1991> we have a list of hardware that the developers use
<rhpot1991> !developer hardware
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about developer hardware
<xaminyin> i've found lots of dead threads
<xaminyin> but none that helped
<rhpot1991> http://mythbuntu.org/developer-hardware
<rhpot1991> xaminyin: normally the best bet is to find people in your region and see what kind of hardware they use, googling and searching the forums often turn up good info as well
<xaminyin> rhpot1991, yah man im now in india... and its the worst place to find linux buddies... :)
<xaminyin> hehe...
<xaminyin> and the hardware is also really limited over here
<rhpot1991> xaminyin: well I say region cause of the different broadcast methods and all
<rhpot1991> for instance a card I use in the US might not work for you there in india
<xaminyin> yeah... i can see that... even the tuners dont have a region that fits india
<xaminyin> hehe
<xaminyin> :)
<rhpot1991> xaminyin: I'd read up on tuning your card by hand
<rhpot1991> that ivtvtune I linked might help
<rhpot1991> do that then cat the devices
<xaminyin> yeah ok... :) i'll try
<rhpot1991> or see if something like vlc can help you tune it
<rhpot1991> to me it sounds like your card might be working already
<rhpot1991> and you just need to figure out specifics
<xaminyin> thanks anyways :)
<xaminyin> i think i'll go for a external tv box when i make some cash
<xaminyin> rhpot1991 :)
<Shady> Does anyone here have any experiance with the MSI TV@ANYWHERE Pro Tuner card?
<rhpot1991> shady if you don't get a response you can try the forums
<rhpot1991> !forums | Shady
<Zinn> Shady: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<Shady> Alright, i'll open a thread there. Was just hoping I might get lucky here :P
<Shady> Thanks.
<rhpot1991> Shady: its generally easier to get hardware help in there, unless you get lucky enough to have someone with that hardware paying attention in here
<Shady> That is sort of what i was hoping for :P
<dewman> any lirc guru's here? =)
<rhpot1991> !ask | dewman
<Zinn> dewman: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<dewman> I have posted a question to the forms about getting a remote working with the Pinnacle PCTV Card 800i. But my config is also posted to pastebin here... http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/3vn63eTv I am looking for some help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-14
<nichos> hi all, has anyone noticed high RAM usage in myth .23? http://pastebin.com/u9Fym3Cg
<nichos> hi all, has anyone reported high RAM usage when using myth .23? http://pastebin.com/u9Fym3Cg
<dardack>  hi can anyone help me, i have an older nvidia 5500 card in my backend, only the 173 drivers work for this, i just upgraded to 9.10 mythbuntu, .22 mythtv, and now mythbackend is complaing it can't find the libvdpau.so.1 library
<dardack> find it in some guys repos:  http://www.avenard.org/media/Ubuntu_Repository/Ubuntu_Repository.html, ty
<Zinn> [www.avenard.org] Ubuntu Media Playing Packages
<dardack> zinn, yea found it on my own, mythbackend now works
<Zinn> Hi dardack, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<dardack> nvm
<nichos> battery died:)
<nichos> anyone answer my ? :)
<PimP> is there a known hardware list that works with mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> PimP: not really, if it works with linux it should work with mythtv
<rhpot1991> you can see what the developers are using here: http://mythbuntu.org/developer-hardware
<markl_> anyone here familiar with the mythtv svn revision that is going out on 10.04?
<markl_> they fixed a nasty HD Homerun bug a week or two ago and i am hoping that the bug doesn't make it out into the wild
<markl_> any 0.22 dual tuner HDHR users who get this bug will be hating life
<rhpot1991> markl_: whats the bug?
<mrand> markl_: if it was fixed in the -fixes branch of 0.23, then it'll be included.
<mrand> The snapshot will be created today I believe.
<rhpot1991> if it is fixed today that is, our final build is going to happen today
<mrand> markl_: I assume this is what you're talking about: http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/24024
<Zinn> [svn.mythtv.org] Changeset 24024 – MythTV
<mrand> If so, no worries.
<markl_> let me get some numbers here really quick, brb
<markl_> it was #8193
<markl_> not a changeset though, let me get a url :)
<mrand> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/8193 points to the above changeset
<Zinn> [svn.mythtv.org] #8193 (HDHR fails to record on both tuners simultaneously) – MythTV
<markl_> ah ok ty, that is the bug
<markl_> someone in #mythtv rolled back the problematic HDHR code a week or two ago
<markl_> i'm still using the custom mythbuntu .deb that I built to test the fix
<markl_> just wondering when it is safe to apt-get upgrade again :)
<mrand> markl_: yep... that changeset shows iamlindoro did it.  Thanks for pinging us though!
<markl_> so the final release will be ok then?
<markl_> 0.23-fixes?
<mrand> markl_: yes.  And auto-builds are ok right now.
<markl_> fantastic, thanks.
<mrand> Thank you!
<markl_> finally i actually contributed some help instead of just leeching .debs :)
<mrand> markl_: heheh.  There's always little things like that which I think many people don't realize they can help with.
<markl_> yep, scratching your own personal itch in this case :)
<PimP> i have to allow a specific ip to be allowed by the url filtering
<PimP> this is going to require a policy change
<PimP> someone made threats at school on myspace
<PimP> now administration wants to look at them
<PimP> first step is getting the ip address of the computer they are using
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-15
<bep_> hello
<tgm4883> hi
<bep_> i want to install 9.10 but during isntallation i cannot see the whole screen
<tgm4883> are you using a tv as a monitor?
<bep_> so i can't see what i selevt
<bep_> i have a 50" plasma conencted via hdmi
<bep_> during bootup everything is sclaed fine
<bep_> i tried beta 2, the mythtvfrontend was scaled correct too, but when trying to configure i was unable to see the whole screen
<bep_> in xfce i was able to move the mouse outside the screen but not to the top
<tgm4883> video card?
<bep_> resolution was set to 1920 1080
<bep_> gt5900
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> can you set the resolution smaller for a bit?
<bep_> tried already but than i saw a quite smaller section of the screen
<bonelifer> Have you tried putting the install on a USB stick and booting from that?
<bep_> no
<bep_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1393456&highlight=fit+in+screen
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Mythtv Front and back ends. Screen size. - Ubuntu Forums
<bep_> that's my problem i guess
<egghead> running mythbuntu 9.10, using ltsp on a 64bit machine, able to boot 64bit boxes, but cant boot i386 clients (using usb drive) but get i think the i386 client trys to load in from /opt/ltsp/images/amd64 instead of the /opt/ltsp/images/i386 image, any one know if there is a config file to change the boot image for different clients?
<PimP> u got a usb stick that boots
<PimP> ?
<PimP> i wanted to test that on my comp
<PimP> whats the best tuner card
<PimP> hd?
<mrand> PimP: 93 different answers to that question.  It depends on what type of tv service you have, and where you are in the world.
<dewman> Hi there. I am lookig for some help with a PCtv HD 800i remote, not sure if I should let the V4L drive the remote or use lirc....
<tmkt> Morning
<tmkt> is this bug still an issue ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/546552
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #546552 in Mythbuntu: “MythTV is built without H.264 HE-AAC support”
<tmkt> I have the most recent build and it seems to be an issue even though the bug says its been done for almost a month now
<tmkt> All my handbrake Ripped dvds won't play 5.1 anymore since i upgraded to 10.04/0.23
<Daviey> tmkt: should be fixed in lucid
<tmkt> yeah...mythfrontend --version tell me if it is?
<tmkt> Ripped all my dvd's as AC3 passthrough and with previous version of mythbuntu they all played in 5.1
<tmkt> no luck anymore
<tmkt> live tv/recordings all play 5.1 np
<Daviey> tmkt: assuming you are using the Internal player for Ripped dvds?
<tmkt> yeah
<tmkt> using internal player everywhere
<tmkt> brb
<tmkt> should i see afd or faad in mythtvfrontend --version?
<tmkt>  linux debug using_oss using_alsa using_pulse using_jack using_pulseoutput using_backend using_dvb using_firewire using_frontend using_glx_proc_addr_arb using_hdhomerun using_hdpvr using_iptv using_ivtv using_joystick_menu using_libudev using_lirc using_mheg using_opengl_video using_opengl_vsync using_qtdbus using_qtwebkit using_v4l using_x11 using_xrandr using_xv using_xvmc using_xvmc_vld using_xvmcw using_bin
<mrand> tmkt: what version are you running?
<mrand> sorry, what rev of mythtv are you running?
<tmkt> latest
<tmkt> Please include all output in bug reports.
<tmkt> MythTV Version   : 24133
<tmkt> MythTV Branch    : branches/release-0-23-fixes
<tmkt> Network Protocol : 56
<tmkt> Library API      : 0.23.20100314-1
<tmkt> QT Version       : 4.6.2
<tmkt> updated this morning
<rhpot1991> http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/9
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net] My MythTV Setup | www.baablogic.net
<tmkt> rh for me?
<tmkt> ah no
<rhpot1991> no just general output
<nixi> helo
<rhpot1991> then I can just point people at that when they ask what hardware I recommend :)
<nixi> i have a question: does anybody knows how to setup propertly mythbuntu 9.10 or 10.4 with a skystar 2 (LNB and channel scanning)?
<tmkt> should put a date on it
 * mrand hates web pages without dates.  I hate^2 blog posts without dates.
<mrand> nixi: sorry.  I do believe people use it however: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/mythtvnz/389540, so the forums and mailing lists likely discuss it in various degrees of detail.
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] LNB power with dual DVB-S cards | MythTV | Mythtvnz
<rhpot1991> hmmm why doesn't it have a date
<rhpot1991> ah prob cause I made it a page not a story, silly drupal
<nixi> hmm
<nixi> thank you
<nixi> i have a look
<nixi> hmm that dosent answer my question... im more interested if rev 2.8 (this one i got) is working with mythtv cuse im not able to scan for channels etc even i have it configured in mythtv and its normaly detected.
<nixi> cuse there is aswell rev 2.6 of this card and there is not much good post about it and old one ;(
<nixi> ones*
<mrand> nixi: first thing I would do if I had a digital tuner (which I don't) would be to make sure the scanning works with an external (non MythTV) scanner.  If that doesn't work, then you know the problem is not with mythtv.  This is important because myth's scanning feature is not well documented, so some people find it hard to get it set up correctly.
<mrand> Once you know scans work, then either do searching on forums/mailing list, or post to forums/mailinglist/#mythtv-users with what you're seeing.
<nixi> it works mrand (scanning) i scanned all channels to channels.conf using "scan" command in console
<nixi> and i tryed even to import channels from this file using this option "import channels.conf" only errors about bad pharse...
<nixi> i hear that it could be a problem with LNB what i found - when you setup the DVB card its all ok but when you go do DISEQ option and setup there all and press save etc it dosent save it ;(
<mrand> nixi: if you're saying you believe it to be a bug in mythtv, could you go over to #mythtv-users, tell them what you're seeing, and go from there?
<mrand> no-one here is an expert on channel scanning, unfortunately.
<nixi> ok will do :)
<nixi> thank you
<mrand> nixi: no problem.  Please be VERY patient there... it may take quite a while for someone to respond.  So therefore you'd do good to say what does and does not work (i.e., the "scan" works)
<MarkDude> tgm4883   - what is your email? It is not on Launchpad.
<mrand> MarkDude: from the launchpad page, click to his wiki page.  It's there.
<MarkDude> mrand, I just found his @mythbuntu email
<MarkDude> Ty
<mrand> He does need to fix his home web page link though
<mrand> that should work as well.
<MarkDude> I noticed that
<MarkDude> :)
<mrand> I wonder what other faults we can find in his stuff.
<mrand> :-)
<tgm4883> !stab mrand
 * Zinn stabs mrand with a rusty spork.
<MarkDude> Yay, you exist tgm4883
<MarkDude> I just emailed you
<tgm4883> I always wondered why there needs to be 50 million places to keep all my info
<tgm4883> maybe i'll delete that wiki page
<MarkDude> mrand, its like a code review - too bad he did not volunteer for it
<MarkDude> Me too, Im still finding old contact stuff for myself
<mrand> tgm4883: if you wouldn't have so many myspace pages, it wouldn't too hard.
<tgm4883> I have to for all of my identies
<MarkDude> myspace & some shiny Ubuntu logos - sounds epic
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> I haven't gotten any email recently
<MarkDude> or not
<Daviey> MarkDude: all the mythbuntu dev's have ircnick@mythbuntu.org
<MarkDude> that is where I sent it
<MarkDude> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/Cks2uS2y
<MarkDude> there it is.
<tgm4883> i'm the founder?
<tgm4883> defacto founder I guess
<mrand> Not only that, but you're in the drivers seat.
<mrand> Which is appropriate, since you spend so much time driving.
<mrand> :-)
<mrand> nixi: http://mythtv.beirdo.ca/ircLog/channel/1/2010-04-13 might provide some applicable reading (including how to get a useful log message that you can pastbin... a good log showing the mythtv-setup run would probably be the next step)
<Zinn> [mythtv.beirdo.ca] Beirdobot, irc.freenode.net :: #mythtv-users
<mrand> (starts at 08:40 and goes for quite a while)
<foxbuntu> who said tgm4883 was a founder?
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, a few people
<tgm4883> mrand did
<rhpot1991> what did he found?
<tgm4883> the oregon loco channel
<mrand> But when is he going to found his sanity?
<foxbuntu> really?
<foxbuntu> thats quite sad for oregon loco
<foxbuntu> :P
<tgm4883> !eat foxbuntu
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about eat foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> ew?
<tgm4883> !eat foxbuntu
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about eat foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, do it now
<foxbuntu> comn
<foxbuntu> con
<tgm4883> that didn't work as good as I thought
<foxbuntu> :P
<tgm4883> !eat foxbuntu
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about eat foxbuntu
<tgm4883> !eat foxbuntu
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about eat foxbuntu
<tgm4883> !eat foxbuntu
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about eat foxbuntu
<tgm4883> !eat foxbuntu
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about eat foxbuntu
<tgm4883> !eat foxbuntu
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about eat foxbuntu
<tgm4883> happy?
<foxbuntu> spammer
<tgm4883> !eat | foxbuntu
<Zinn> foxbuntu: Eat? You must want to play #wolfie
<foxbuntu> !paste | tgm4883
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about paste
<foxbuntu> !paste% | tgm4883
<Zinn> tgm4883: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, you need to fix zinn for that
<Zinn> Hi tgm4883, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<mrand> zinn, tgm4883 needs help with eating
<Zinn> Hi mrand, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<rhpot1991> fixhim for what?
<tgm4883> add a !eat command
<tgm4883> !eat | rhpot1991
<Zinn> rhpot1991: Eat? You must want to play #wolfie
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, anytime tgm4883 says Zinn there should be a random comment
<Zinn> Hi foxbuntu, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: random insult generator?
<mrand> !eat | zinn
<Zinn> zinn: Eat? You must want to play #wolfie
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, exactly
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: I assumed that is what would happen if I ever implemented the AI module
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, and?
<tmkt> how do i confirm that my version doesn't have this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/546552
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #546552 in Mythbuntu: “MythTV is built without H.264 HE-AAC support”
<tmkt> from what i've read it should show up in the compile options from mythfrontend --version
<tgm4883> !wolfie | tmkt
<Zinn> tmkt: Come play 2 rounds of #wolfie and get assistance with your issue
<tgm4883> muahahaha
<tgm4883> tmkt, i'm not sure how to tell, but that should be active now
<tmkt> its the only thing that I can think off why my handbrake dvd rips no longer play 5.1
<tmkt> when they did with 9.10 and 0.22
<tmkt> saw mention on ubuntuforums of seeing libfaad needing to be listed in the compile options..
<tmkt> but that isn't the case when i look at my mythfrontend compile options..which is from the v0.23 repo as of this morning
<tgm4883> tmkt, i'd have to check when I get home
<tgm4883> 9.10 still?
<tmkt> 10.04 and 0.23 right now
<tmkt> 5.1 on my recordings and live tv
<tmkt> just not 264/ac3 videos
<foxbuntu> need two more people in a fun game of #wolfie, just /j #wolfie now :-)
<tmkt> using spdif passthrough and all
<Ivan747> Hello, how do I set a default system volume? Mythbuntu sets volume to 0% on startup.
<Ivan747> Nevermind, problem solved
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-16
<steve_> hello
<steve_> I have moved to mythbuntu 10.04 and have some issues with sound. In mythvideo with some files the channels are wrong. (Centre from the left, left from the centre) Also  the upmixer causes the front end crash on some files. I use the SPIDF out.
<mrand> steve_: I'm not very knowledgable on the sound part of it, but if you are finding things that cause crashes, we'd like to get them reported.
<mrand> !debug
<Zinn> To report crashes, please follow the directions outlined under the "Basic backtrace" section of http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Debugging#Debugging_with_Ubuntu_packages
<steve_> i think it has something to do with libfaad
<mrand> steve_: which rev of mythtv are you running?
<steve_> how do i find that out?
<steve_> 23820
<tmkt> steve
<tmkt> same error as i'm runing into i think
<tmkt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/546552
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #546552 in Mythbuntu: “MythTV is built without H.264 HE-AAC support”
<tmkt> been fighting with it since moving to 10.04/0.23
<tmkt> recordings/live tv..surround sound through spdif perfect
<tmkt> all my dvd rips with ac3 passthrough all playing only dolby 2.0 instead of 5.1
<tmkt> and i'm using the newest nightlies
<steve_> so its bungged up
<steve_> ac3 seems to work poperly, acc is no good
<steve_> stereo plays stereo, toggling the up mixer my amplifier reports 96khz. and the fronted fails
<steve_> and my computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyse the problem and send a report to the developers.
<steve_> her dying breaths:
<steve_> steve@myth:~$ mythfrontend
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:45.387 mythfrontend version: branches/release-0-23-fixes [23820] www.mythtv.org
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:45.387 Using runtime prefix = /usr
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:45.387 Using configuration directory = /home/steve/.mythtv
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.058 DBHostName is not set in mysql.txt
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.058 Assuming localhost
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.058 Empty LocalHostName.
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.058 Using localhost value of myth
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.065 New DB connection, total: 1
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.067 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.080 Closing DB connection named 'DBManager0'
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.095 ScreenSaverX11Private: XScreenSaver support enabled
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.097 DPMS is disabled.
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.099 Primary screen: 0.
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.100 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.101 Using screen 0, 1920x1080 at 0,0
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.113 Desktop video mode: 1920x1080 60.0024 Hz
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.127 MythUI Image Cache size set to 20971520 bytes
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.155 Enabled verbose msgs:  important general
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.160 Primary screen: 0.
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.161 Using screen 0, 1920x1080 at 0,0
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.161 Using theme base resolution of 1920x1080
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.171 LIRC: Successfully initialized '/dev/lircd' using '/home/steve/.mythtv/lircrc' config
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.171 JoystickMenuThread Error: Joystick disabled - Failed to read /home/steve/.mythtv/joystickmenurc
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.202 Using Frameless Window
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.202 Using Full Screen Window
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.305 Using the OpenGL painter
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.576 XMLParseBase: Loaded base theme from '/usr/share/mythtv/themes/Arclight/base.xml'
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.620 XMLParseBase: Loaded base theme from '/usr/share/mythtv/themes/default-wide/base.xml'
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.629 XMLParseBase: Loaded base theme from '/usr/share/mythtv/themes/default/base.xml'
<steve_> 2010-04-15 21:28:46.629 XMLParseBase, Err
<steve_> ...will only let me past so much
<steve_> i give up for the night and will suffer with improper audio channels, but i wil sleep well at night as i know it will get fixed eventually.
<tgm4883> sascng
<Zinn> tgm4883: sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to its developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<Abo> Hi All, I am new using Mythbuntu 10.4 beta 2. I can't play liveTV. At first it was giving the error "mythtv is using all inputs. but there are no recordings or something like that. I am using a Hauppage 500 Tv card with an Asus mother board. The DSTV (TV Service) is connected vai composite 2. [That is dev/video0 = Composite2,
<tassbur> hi to all
<tassbur> hi
<Azelphur_> Hi, trying to get my hauppage DVB-S cards remote fully working. Some of the buttons work (EG Arrows. OK), some of the buttons don't (
<Azelphur_> fail return instead of backspace \o/
<Azelphur_> but yea, some work, some don't, some show up in XEV but don't work in mythtv
<tassbur> i'm a newbie on mythbuntu and on mythtv world in general so i've got some questions
<tassbur> first how can i check if lna_activation is on?
<tassbur> second how can i get epg on screen? EIT video source is on
<tassbur> third i have an HVR-4000, and i can't get any channels on it
<tassbur> with tzap/mplayer i saw a channel on dvb-s but with myth the only thing i get is: Device Busy
<tassbur> i check the  "On Demand" ticket and unchecked "Active EIT Scan" on the two frontends of the card
<tassbur> thanks in advance for the responses
<rhpot1991> Azelphur_: your best bet is to edit the ~/.lirc/mythtv file to match what you think it should do
<rhpot1991> you could then open up a bug with your changes
<tassbur> the version of mythbuntu is 10.04
<tassbur> and the other card is a TD-500
<Azelphur_> rhpot1991, I'll give it a go, thanks :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-17
<dugger5688> I need a recommendation for a good ATSC capture card, anyone have a success story or a card they swear by?
<tgm4883> I like the pcHDTV 5500
<tgm4883> although lots of the devs use the HDHomerun
<tgm4883> home time
<dugger5688> That was #1 on my list, thanks :-)
<egghead> will a myth .23 fe run off a myth .22 backend?
<rhpot1991> egghead: no
<egghead> bummer
<beatbreaker> hi, does anyone here know if it'll be a simple upgrade going from 9.10 to 10.04 mythbunt?
<beatbreaker> will i have to put a cd in or will the OS update its self?
<rhpot1991> beatbreaker: sudo update-manager -d
<rhpot1991> should handle it for you
<tassbur> hi anybody know if the v4l driver is broken actually as linuxtv.org says?
<Zinn> [linuxtv.org] LinuxTV.org - Television with Linux
<CyberKnet> adding a new drive here - when I installed mythbuntu I didn't change the fs type of my raid array, so it was XFS. I notice that mkfs.xfs isn't included with mythbuntu by default - so instead of just installing it and getting going, I was curious what the recommended fs type for recordings was...
<CyberKnet> I realize that it's kind of a ymmv question though.
<CyberKnet> oh well. I'll just install xfsprogs and go with xfs again
<tgm4883> CyberKnet, by default we use ext4
<tgm4883> but XFS would work too
<tgm4883> we just use ext4 because it's the ubuntu default now and it has large file size support
<CyberKnet> thanks tgm4883 - I've had good luck with XFS before and saw a few google results about mythbuntu and xfs so I figured maybe it used an install-time tool that was removed before installation completed - at any rate like you say - both will work well. When I get a new RAID card I might use EXT4.
<CyberKnet> This 3ware 9500S-4LP is getting a bit long in the tooth, and slow in the transfer.
<CyberKnet> well, I'm off to upgrade this desktop hardware while the files copy. Thanks for the thought.
<nixi> helo
<tgm4883> hi
<nixi> ive got a question: if i connect to a backend with a remote frontend and try to watch a TV using a dvb-s card which is already in use it says that i cannot and ask me to watch the timeshift, when it opens my controls freeze till i dont switch (use alt+tab) to other application and back any advice how to fix it?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-18
<nichos> hi guys, real newbie question: when i reboot my mythbuntu box and launch the front end i get using all inputs error. I quit myth, sudo mythtv-setup, then quit that and say yes on the database question, relaunch the front end and im good
<nichos> my question is, how can i avoid that step? can i put something in init.d?
<nichos> it's mythfilldatabase
<nichos> (but when I run that as root it doesn't fix it)
<Annoyed> Is there a package you can get to install Mythbuntu into an existing Ubuntu 9.10 installation?
<superm1> Annoyed, mythbuntu-desktop
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-11
<l3on> Hi all.. I'm looking for a "mythbuntu_logo" based on new Ubuntu Brand Guidelines...
<l3on> Something like: http://crenk.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/new-ubuntu-logo-compared.jpg
<l3on> Does it exist for mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> l3on, yep
<tgm4883> it's likely in our theme package on LP
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-12
<dewman> if anyone wants to know, I updated the direct download link for the hdhr firmware here....https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HDHomeRun
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] HDHomeRun - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<dewman> Err...with the new firmware that sd has published.
<dewman> was thinking that page needs some new screen prints as well.....They are pretty dated..
<mrand> dewman: thanks!  feel free to update.
<dewman> mrand, your welcome. Never done any wiki edits before so I am not sure how to drop the images in there. Figured I would start really really small.. =)
<kvarley> Can anybody recommend a good place to buy tv cards online from the UK?
<mycoDA> what matters is the card, not where u get it
<mycoDA> should be able to save some $ and get a good USB unit
<mycoDA> I am hearing awesome things about the Sony Play TV
<mycoDA> people here in australia even importing them from the UK
<kvarley> mycoDA: Can you use that without a ps3 or other sony device?
<mycoDA>  skinflint.co.uk
<kvarley> i.e are they compatable with mythbuntu?
<mycoDA> yeah - is a reference dibicom design
<mycoDA> needs no setting up
<kvarley> mycoDA: :) I'm gonna have to check this out :) thanks for the recommendation
<mycoDA> is nice that it is a dual tuner in a sheilded box with a built in splitter
<mycoDA> np mate
<mycoDA> using the asus U3100 mini myself but they are off the market, PlayTV is a similar unit (or similar to 2 of em)
<kvarley> This is a nooby question but what's DVB-T mean? Terrestrial ?
<mycoDA> yup
<kvarley> So does that mean analogue tv or digital? (I use sky for my tv service)
<mycoDA> digital
<kvarley> mycoDA: Ok, how do I know if I have digital or not? I think Sky is?
<mycoDA> that skinflint site was one that i was given when i asked for a good comparison site in  the uk on mythtv-users
<kvarley> mycoDA: It's my first time doing this, I appreciate all the help greatly :)
<mycoDA> if it is from a box of theirs u need to go another way
<mycoDA> ie pay tv
<mycoDA> freeview is dvb-t
<kvarley> Sky is DVB-S
<mycoDA> some of it is encryped
<kvarley> mycoDA: Might have to be ditching sky in the future for freesat
<mycoDA> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Recording_Digital_Cable
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Recording Digital Cable - MythTV Official Wiki
<mycoDA> that would be how to grab sky
<mycoDA> might be able to add a dvb-s tuner for the freeview channels from the satellite, anythin else needs their box (even free to view)
<mycoDA> brb - gonna check on dogs
<dewman> superm1, I know this is off topic, but I think I stumbled across one of your blogs for asterisk and google voice.  some good stuff there....Thanks for the generic config files. =)
<superm1> dewman, glad to hear it's making it's rounds around the internets :)
<superm1> not enough people post entire "working" configs for stuff like this
<superm1> dewman, are you going to be using it with a sip adapter or sip application?
<kvarley> I'm looking for a USB DVB-S (S2 as well preferrably) TV box, can you recommend any good ones with Linux support?
<dewman> superm1, I was just trying to get it to work with google voice. I dont really have any hardware yet to test it out. But was thinking if I could use that and ditch the landline i would. Save some extra $$ =)
<superm1> dewman, well just keep in mind that google hasn't committed to keeping GV free after this year
<superm1> so you might have to start handing them some money if you commit to the solution
<dewman> O yeah, I know....But i figured it could be another little project that I can try.... =) I grabbed the .iso from asterisk, did some updates and it broke right away....so, I figured instead of messing with a centos I would see if 10.04 would work....
<superm1> yeah it should work on ubuntu, i've got a friend who does it there
<superm1> there's probably a PPA out there for the newer version of asterisk too
<dewman> ok.....that works. I am grabbing 10.10 right now for a fresh load....
<dewman> err...10.04
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-13
<qwebirc15363> Hi everyone. I am just trying to install mythbuntu 10.10 and it give me and error.
<qwebirc15363> getpwuid_r(): failed due to unkown userid
<qwebirc15363> the cd dose work on other computer.
<mycoDA> prolly something to ask in #ubuntu i am guesin
<qwebirc15363> am i in the wrong place!!
<mycoDA> sorta - this is more for mythtv stuff, tho no harm askin ur more likely to get help with a starting install issue in #ubuntu since it doesnt sound at all myth specific
<qwebirc15363> okay thank you for the info.
<jsheezy> I am using Mythbuntu 10.10 and keep having lockups and crashes. Is this a known issue and is there a fix?
<superm1> that's not enough details to solve your problem.  some general things you'll want to do: 1) determine a root cause 2) see if it happens with the latest autobuilds 3) make sure you have all your kernel updates in order
<mycosys> jsheezy - lockups and crashes in what while doing what on what sort of system is a good starting point, in other words
<jsheezy> Okay, it is a fresh install and I ran all the updates. The latest crash resulted in it coming back with a BusyBox v1.15.3 prompt
<mycoserve> so the only extra detail you will give us is the implication it is during boot?
<mycoserve> WHEN is it happening
<mycoserve> WHAT are you doing
<mycoserve> WHAT is in the system
<mycoserve> WHAT did you install
<tgm4883> That question just irritates me
<mycosys> i crash - is there a fix?
<tgm4883> yes
<jsheezy> It usually happens while in MythVideos. Last night for instance I watched a movie and it played fine, when I went to navigate to a new movie it locked up, exited MythVideos to Desktop then eventually rebooted to the BusyBox prompt. As far as what is in the system it is a mini pc... I am not on here to irritate anyone... I will provide all info that is needed.
<tgm4883> it assumes that we know about a large lockup and/or crashing issue and have done nothing to fix it
<mycosys> we are magicians and technoshamans and telepaths you know
<mycosys> it assumes ubuntu was released unbootable in this case
<tgm4883> *cough* logs *cough*
<mycosys> oh, mayb not
<mycosys> as suggested - mythfrontend log and mythbackend log in a pastebin - and WHAT IS IN THE SYSTEM!
<tgm4883> mycosys, better yet
<tgm4883> !logs | jsheezy
<Zinn> jsheezy: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<tgm4883> that utility grabs a lot of logs
<tgm4883> system logs as well
<mycosys> lol - the ubuntu way :P
<mycosys> you guys just make it FAR too easy
<tgm4883> mycosys, I try :)
<jsheezy> okay so when I get back into the machine I will grab logs
<jsheezy> mycosys the system is a mini pc
<jsheezy> it is the ASUS Eee Box with Atom processor
<mycosys> i noticed - was flabbergasted how easy it was to go from 0.22pre-jaunty to 0.24fixes-lucid
<mycosys> which eee box?
<jsheezy> B206
<mycosys> back in the days of redhat 4 the like of that was the stuff of nightmares
<mycosys> seriously - a single core atom without a separate gpu? please tell me you arent using it as a backend, or trying to play hd files
<jsheezy> no it's just a front end machine playing avi files
<jsheezy> i don't use it for anything other than video playback
<mycosys> definitely wont be able to play HD files (not to be confused with HD display) even on slim profile
<mycosys> i have a pentium3 in the shed that could keep up with it easily
<mycosys> anyway - not much can be done without the logs
 * mycosys does NOT understand the appeal of atom at all
<mycosys> not like it is power efficient or useful for more than basic web browsing
<mycosys> anyway, night
<jsheezy> i will get those when I get the system back up. I really do appreciate the help.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-14
<hot_wheelz> hi is the  WinTV-NOVA-TD Stick (model 1222) fully supported?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-16
<mycoDA> how does one set the clocksource in lucid? kernelparameter in menu.lst clocksource=acpi_pm ?
<mycoDA> [102074.660022] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 62505771 ns)
<mycoDA> is why i ask
<mycoDA> seesm to not be an issue - but makes sense to set it to something stable
<mycoDA> seems notsc may work
 * mycoDA ponders what effect laptop mode would have on a myth server?
<qwebirc62897> hi hope someone can help trying to get my leadtek drv2000ds to work wih mythbuntu 10.10 any suggestions at all
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-17
<pressplayontape> hi guys, is there any logic to this? i setup some samba shares on ubuntu 10.10 and it works fine. then i set up some shares the same way in mythbuntu 10.10, but those i am unable to access. they list, but password doesn't work. does mythbuntu come with a firewall of some sort?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-09
<superm1> ah too bad, the mythbox plugin for xbmc eden still doesn't support 0.25
<superm1> also doesn't do any upnp stuff to auto fill settings either
<tgm4883> superm1, yea the pvr stuff is aimed at eden+1 right nwo
<tgm4883> now
<superm1> well i hope the mythbox guys plan to add services api support
<adam_112> I've been on this channel the last couple of days with a livetv problem. Basically the stream would start run for 5-10 secs when end. I've think I've found my issue. My Cable company has the cgms copy-once flag set on almost all the channels. Shouldn't myth fail more gracefully and let me know of this issue?
<rhpot1991> adam_112: you shouldn't be able to view those with hdhr-gui then either
<rhpot1991> and you said you could
<rhpot1991> adam_112: TWC?
<rhpot1991> your recordings should also fail and you said they worked
<rhpot1991> guessing you were testing vlc and recordings with a local channel and livetv with something else?
<adam_112> That could be.  I was testing different channels so maybe I got lucky.  I can't remember my exact testing sequence. I actuallay discovered this while using the quicktv app in windows.  So I'm no 100% sure this is the only problem I'm having with MythTV.  The Cable Company is coming out later today.   Once we get the cgms fixed  I'll continue testing Myth and take more detail notes if I have...
<adam_112> ...problems.
<rhpot1991> adam_112: good luck with getting those flags fixed, most people at the cable company have no idea what you are talking about
<rhpot1991> adam_112: what cable provider?
<adam_112> knology  I had to push for a self install.  So, it should be interesting. :)
<adam_112> Wagnerrp says that the cgms flag is not used much anymore.
<rhpot1991> some cable cos like TWC turn it on for everything except locals and will not modify otherwise
<adam_112> If that is the case I'm screwed?
<rhpot1991> adam_112: pretty much
<rhpot1991> the fact that its a smaller cable co, you may be able to get somewhere
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-10
<Shred00> is https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.25/+packages still tracking master?  will it be switched to track fixes/0.25?
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] Packages in “0.25” : 0.25 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<Shred00> looks like unfortunately, it's only a single commit behind 0,25 GA.  :-(
<Seeker`> how long until there is a new repo tracking master again?
<Shred00> Seeker`: i guess depending on the answer to my question, no time at all -- it's still happening.  :-)
<tgm4883> Shred00, our 0.25 repo hasn't been tracking master for quite some time, upstream has a 0.25 branch
<Shred00> oh, i didn't realize upstream branched already
<tgm4883> yea they branched awhile ago
<tgm4883> they have to as some features don't make it into 0.25
<Shred00> although looking at the tip of both master and fixes/0.25, but for the two "Force a commit" commits on master, they appear the same.
<tgm4883> I don't know much about git, but I do know that the two are different as web setup didn't make it into 0.25
 * Shred00 pulls from git to see what's going on
<Shred00> yeah, 0.25 is only those two (noop_ commits i mentioned behind master
<Shred00> i'm not sure why they'd branch so early if they intended to keep the branch in sync with master.  or maybe that wasn't necessarily the intention but just how it worked out.
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> Web setup didn't make it in 0.25, it was there and was pulled. So if it isn't in master I'm unsure where that code lives right now
<Shred00> well, if there was a separate fixes/0.25 and master branches it didn't make sense to pull it from master
<tgm4883> Shred00, exactly
<tgm4883> Seeker`, to answer your earlier question, https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.26
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] 0.26 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<tgm4883> There aren't any builds there yet though
<Shred00> tgm4883: well, not so much "exactly".  if it was in master and it's not in 0.25 then it was pulled from master too.
<tgm4883> sorry, I meant that was my thought process as well
<Seeker`> tgm4883: yeah, found that. Will it be populated with packages overnight?
<Seeker`> Or is it a more manual process?
<tgm4883> Seeker`, we have to change the build scripts over to 0.26. It's a fairly simple process but we have to work out why the last build of 0.25 failed
<Seeker`> fair enough. I've just updated to pangolin, so I have the commit I wanted now (the liveTV one)
<Shred00> packages on fixes/0.25 are rebuilt every 24 hours is it?
<Seeker`> If it is the same as the old 0.25 repo, yes
<Seeker`> anyone else suffering the video buffering failed too many times issue with livetv?
<Shadow__X> is it recommended to upgrade to .25 yet?
<Seeker`> it is the current stable release
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: Seeker` I think we are still waiting for the latest build which would match the stable release
<rhpot1991> superm1: confirm ^ ?
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> http://smithers.mythbuntu.org/~autobuild/weekly_mythtv.txt
<Zinn> [smithers.mythbuntu.org] N/A
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: thanks
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: ah ok thanks. I checked windows and mac builds and they are not there yet either so it makes sense just to wait regardless thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-11
<superm1> amejia: did you see that debdiff that was emailed to you from the linaro guy?
<amejia> oh no i haven't
<amejia> superm1: hold on
<superm1> he emailed to your @debian.org address
<amejia> superm1: ok i see it now, ended up in my spam box
<superm1> amejia: oh good that i pinged you then :)
<amejia> superm1: yeah, thanks :)
<amejia> superm1: would a sync from expiremental be fine for the next time?
<amejia> superm1: there's a problem building for powerpc in debian and i would like at least the amd64 and i386 packages to enter testing
<superm1> amejia: what's the problem with powerpc?  it was something else besides the crystal hd thing?
<amejia> superm1: i'm afraid so
<superm1> hmm interesting.  it worked fine w/ ubuntu's ppc build
<amejia> superm1: yeah, i know
<superm1> i think that we're able to sync from experimental, lemme see if i can find something that agrees or disagrees to that though
<amejia> superm1: alright
<amejia> superm1: if you can't though, i'll be fine with uploading directly to unstable
<amejia> superm1: just so these can make it in precise
<superm1> amejia: yeah it looks like there should be no problems syncing from experimental
<amejia> superm1: oh ok
<amejia> superm1: even for an LTS?
<superm1> i dont see anything that says otherwise
<superm1> kees: do you know?
<amejia> superm1: great then :)
<amejia> superm1: alright, it's late for me
<amejia> superm1: have a good night :)
<superm1> night
<amejia> and thanks for all your help
<superm1> sure
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: MythTV 0.25 Released for 10.04, 11.10 and 12.04 :: Please visit www.mythbuntu.org/repos for more information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com ** Please stick around for people to answer your question :: Want to help with 12.04? We need people to help with ISO testing
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: MythTV 0.25 Released for 10.04, 11.04, 11.10 and 12.04 :: Please visit www.mythbuntu.org/repos for more information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com ** Please stick around for people to answer your question :: Want to help with 12.04? We need people to help with ISO testing. Inquire within!
<Shadow__X> i installed an updated version of netatalk and now the config files are located in /usr/local/etc/netatalk instead of just /etc/netatalk how can i fix this? i compiled from source and used ./configure --enable-debian
<mycosys>  8.9 earthquake off aceh indonesia
<Shadow__X> thats a no good
<Shadow__X> do i change the prefix? remove --enable-debian?
<Shadow__X> is everyone ok?
<Twiggy2cents> I am sure this is asked a lot recently, but is there an eta when .25 is going to be packaged or is it already?  mythbuntu-control-centre says it is still in development.  The only reason I ask is because I use two different distros and I am trying to make sure that I have .25 available on both
<tgm4883> Twiggy2cents, what distro are you using?
<Twiggy2cents> Sorry the one I am asking about is mythbuntu.  10.01 I believe
<tgm4883> Twiggy2cents, it's already packaged and in our repos. You can ignore the warning
<tgm4883> I need to backport the new version of -repos to the older distros
<Twiggy2cents> Okay thanks!  Now i just need to wait for fedora's repos to catch up
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-12
<CyberKnet2> When I try to reconfigure my repos for 0.25 it says I'm trying to use a development version... is this expected?
<CyberKnet2> Because otherwise ... I don't think I'm tall enough to ride :)
<foxbuntu> CyberKnet, where do you see that? I am going to bet its because it just went gold yesterday
<CyberKnet> foxbuntu: could be.
<CyberKnet> foxbuntu: I saw it when I did a dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos per http://mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu Repositories | Mythbuntu
<len> development version means one that hasn't been officially released yet.
<len> I just checked they mythtv wiki, and it says it was scheduled for release yesterday.  Has it been released?
<tgm4883> len, CyberKnet yes it's been released. You can safely ignore that warning
<CyberKnet> tgm4883: thx.
<CyberKnet> tgm4883: experience has shown me that those warnings are usually not for naught ... so I try to heed them. but the channel topic encouraged me that this might be one of those times that was an exception. :) Thanks for the confirmation :)
<Shred00> is the 0.25-fixes ppa build stuck?  the last build was 1f5962a on 2012-04-10 which is 5 commits behind current with those 5 commits ranging in time from 3 hours ago to 2 days ago.  i would have expected at least the ones > 24 (at least) to have been built, no?
<tgm4883> Shred00, yep it was broke. Thanks for the heads up. I just fixed it and kicked off a new build
<Shred00> tgm4883: awesome, thanks!
<tgm4883> Shred00, looks like  2:0.25.0+fixes.20120412.5c87d03-0ubuntu0mythbuntu4 has been uploaded and is building now
<Shred00> tgm4883: indeed.  i just checked myself.  thanks much!
<Shred00> tgm4883: how long does it typically take after rebuild to populate the repo?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> 15 minutes?
<Shred00> ahhh.  but probably the whole build (all arches) has to complete before any repo population is done?
<tgm4883> I don't know about that
<tgm4883> they are separate source packages, so I would think not
<Shred00> ok.  well i386 is done but amd64 is still building.  i will wait until it's done before suspecting anything.  :-)
<tgm4883> oh, yea, i386 and amd64 both need to be built before it publishes
<tgm4883> I was thinking different releases
<superm1> amejia: you around?
<Twiggy2cents> hey I am in the process of upgrading mythtv, I get this, Configuration file `/etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf'  ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation. ==> Package distributor has shipped an updated version. What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:
<Twiggy2cents> Should I keep my old one or is there reason to change?
<Twiggy2cents> Oh it really isnt any different.  Nvm
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-13
<Gremlyn> hi all, just tried to change my mythtv repository in MCC to 0.25, but it tells me that it's a dev version and I am required sign up on the dev site in order to use it... am I missing something?
<tgm4883> Gremlyn, I haven't updated that package yet. You can safely ignore that warning
<Gremlyn> alas I cannot
<Gremlyn> well, unless I actually sign up I guess
<Gremlyn> oh wait
<Gremlyn> lol
<Gremlyn> helps to ACTUALLY read the text I suppose
<tgm4883> Gremlyn, heh, yes it does
<Gremlyn> thanks :)
<Gremlyn> upgrading now
<strathegm1> Why wouldn't I have a Respositories tab in MCC?  Should I just add the mythbuntu-repos package?  Looking for safest way to upgrade to .25
<tgm4883> strathegm1, do you have the mythbuntu-repos package installed?
<tgm4883> !repos
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<strathegm1> I do not have it installed
<strathegm1> Just add it?
<strathegm1> I've ran into partial upgrade issues in the past. just wanted to make sure I did this right.
<strathegm1> I recently ran sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and sudo apt-get upgrade.  No updates left.  The .25 release page mentioend something about running dist-upgrade
<strathegm1> Is that after adding Repos?
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> strathegm1, it will warn you that it is the dev version, but that is because I haven't updated the package yet so you can ignore that
<strathegm1> Ok cool
<strathegm1> tgm4883: it's warning me about the packaged version of /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf   -  keep current version?
<strathegm1> seems to add a line for max_connections=100
<strathegm1> whatever - I'll install package version
<strathegm1> well - that was painless.  on .25-5-g5c98d03
<strathegm1> what is standby mode
<strathegm1> TintedGlas - that a new theme?
<qwebirc31496> I just upgraded to .25, and my two HVR-1600's stopped working. Has anyone else had problems?
<qwebirc31496> I can view them with MPlayer fine, but the channel search on the backend doesn't come up with any results. Also, mythweb is giving me errors at the top of the page.
<patdk-lap> qwebirc31496, heh, dunno, the analog side of mine stopped working correctly awhile ago
<patdk-lap> around october 20th
<patdk-lap> I figured it was just my card though
<macneil> has anyone built the intel mesa drivers for i915 on 10.04? if so, are there any useful guides on how to do this?
<superm1> macneil: you can check the xorg-edgers PPA
<superm1> but i expect you'll probably need an updated kernel too
<superm1> so at that point you might as well just upgrade to 12.04
<macneil> I'm running kernel 3.2.1, is that any good?
<superm1> macneil: I don't know for sure, you might need to ask in #ubuntu-x.  those are the guys maintaining xorg-edgers PPA
<macneil> ok, cheeers
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-14
<Twiggy2cents> I am getting a lot of errors and my recorders are not working randomally.  This is the error lgdt330x: i2c_write_demod_bytes
<Twiggy2cents> in dmesg btw
<Twiggy2cents> Any advice?
<Twiggy2cents> ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<amejia> superm1: pong
<amejia_> superm1: i'm here actually
<amejia_> superm1: you pinged me?
<Batshua> If I wanna use LVM, will the mythbuntu 11.10 installer permit me to do that?
<Batshua> Or will I need to add it on afterwards?
<tgm4883> Batshua, IIRC you need the alternate installer for that, which Mythbuntu doesn't provide
<Batshua> So I'd have to install it later.
<Batshua> Mmkay.
<Batshua> I know if I do it the other way (install ubuntu and add on mythtv), I won't like the results
<Batshua> I'm rather a fan of xfce and the way mythbuntu looks and feels. it's not nearly as eye-bleeding.
<tgm4883> well you could install a cmd line install, then install mythbuntu-desktop
<Batshua> Is that all there is to it?
<Batshua> Huh. Thanks.  Good to know just in case.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-15
<strathegm1> Getting the following error on mythweb after upgrade to .25 - Warning at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/tv/upcoming.php, line  91: !!NoTrans: Invalid argument supplied for foreach()!!
<strathegm1> Recordings and Videos will list after a reboot - but eventually stop loading.
<strathegm1> And Frontend stops responding
<strathegm1> http://pastebin.com/TjLNSchR
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Mythbuntu .25 Upgrade Problems - Pastebin.com
<tgm4883> strathegm1, is the backend and frontend on the same box?
<tgm4883> and why do I see a frontend log when you posted a mythweb error
<strathegm1> yes
<strathegm1> having several issues - don't know if they're related
<tgm4883> well where do you want to start
<strathegm1> Well - mythweb is not as important as just using the frontend on my backend.  I just get long loading indicators when trying to view recordigns and videos.
<strathegm1> As far as I could tell the upgrade to .25 went smoothly.  used the mythbuntu-repos
<strathegm1> Guessing this is the primary issue here - " Protocol version check failure.#012#011#011#011The response to MYTH_PROTO_VERSION was empty.#012#011#011#011This happens when the backend is too busy to respond,#012#011#011#011or has deadlocked in due to bugs or hardware failure."
<tgm4883> sounds like it
<tgm4883> on the backend, what does this say 'dpkg -l mythtv-backend'
<tgm4883> actually
<tgm4883> just pastebin this
<tgm4883> 'dpkg -l myth*'
<tgm4883> and what release are you on
<strathegm1> I tried setting my backend ip to actual lan address -192.168.1.3 instead fo the 127.0.0.1
<strathegm1> http://pastebin.com/3mg6i9wy
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked - Pastebin.com
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> and what about this
<tgm4883> dpkg -l libmyth*
<strathegm1> Mythbuntu release?  Like Oneiric?
<tgm4883> yea'
<strathegm1> http://pastebin.com/DhcrUXRv
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked - Pastebin.com
<tgm4883> hmm, all that looks ok
<strathegm1> master backend address is set to hostname
<strathegm1> is that ok?
<strathegm1> or should it be an IP
<tgm4883> hostname should be fine
<tgm4883> you can set it to IP to be sure
<strathegm1> lcoacl backend was set to 192.168.1.3 - should I set it back to loopback address?
<tgm4883> go ahead and open MCC and gather the logs via mythbuntu log grabber
<strathegm1> http://pastebin.com/ZqPJKHS2
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Gathered following logs === Xorg Log === === Mythbuntu Version === === Syslog == - Pastebin.com
<tgm4883> strathegm1, seems to start crapping out at "Apr 14 20:20:07"
<tgm4883> you only did a mythtv upgrade?
<tgm4883> strathegm1, I'm not sure the issue, you might try over in #mythtv-users
<strathegm1> download mythbuntu-repos, installed, ran sudo apt-get update.  then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then sudo apt-get upgrade
<tgm4883> yea that should be fine
<tgm4883> technically you don't need both  "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then sudo apt-get upgrade", but that shouldn't hurt anything
<strathegm1> I might just end up backing up database - wiping boot/os partition and installing 11.10 again
<strathegm1> never seems to be worth all the trouble
<strathegm1> but I always seems to have issues doing upgrades like this with the repos
<tgm4883> yea I just did that today for a 12.04 install
<tgm4883> strathegm1, you have a strange setup then
<tgm4883> the repos shouldn't have any effect on that
<strathegm1> how strange could it be?  hybrid box, hdhomerun tuner
<strathegm1> I use /storage/mythtv to store everything
<tgm4883> IDK, but there are a lot of other users of the repos that don't have this issue
<strathegm1> I was using Mythtv Player for Windows to watch recordings from my Windows box
<strathegm1> worked pretty good
<tgm4883> I'm assuming that is why there was a complaint regarding protocol mismatch
<strathegm1> Yeah - I got the mismatch message on the mythtv player too
<tgm4883> If you got the mismatch on the frontend then you are definitly doing something wrong
<strathegm1> not on the frontend - just the windows player
<tgm4883> ah
<strathegm1> I tried using the mythtv for windows build frontend - that seems to be a bit too unreliable though
<strathegm1> Will 12.04 include .25?
<tgm4883> yes
<strathegm1> oh hmm -where do I Get a 12.04 release of mythbuntu
<strathegm1> I only see 11.10 on mythbuntu.org
<tgm4883> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/mythbuntu/daily-live/current/
<Zinn> [cdimage.ubuntu.com] Mythbuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) Daily Build
<tgm4883> we don't advertise unreleased builds on the website anymore
<strathegm1> Oh ok -thanks.
<strathegm1> gonna use linux live usb creator.  should work great.
<strathegm1> tgm4883: any major downsides to using 64-bit build?
<tgm4883> nope
<strathegm1> Maybe I'll try to nail down my HDMI audio EDID issues this time around.  What a pain.
<strathegm> tgm4883: installed 12.04, I've tried maybe 3 or 4 different backups.  all give me these problems with mythweb.  I can use my frontend - but uit still seems rather slow to load recordings screen.
<strathegm> I should of tried mythweb before dropping clean database
<strathegm> Is there a clean database copy somewhere I can restore?
<strathegm> will this /usr/share/mythtv/sql/mc.sql be ok?
<strathegm> guessing database upgrades didn't go very well.   just gonna have to reconfigure everything and start fresh.  scavenge db for channel info  probably.
 * sabhain wonders if he can run a frontend with current software with a backend that is slightly less up today (.25 FE, .24 backend)
<mrand> sabhain: I fell offline for a while, but you absolutely can not mix versions.
<sabhain> thanks for the confirmation mrand
<x2aws> just installed mythbuntu .25...  anyone know how to use http live streaming?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-08
<qwebirc35720> hi.. is there any one to help me out??
<qwebirc35720> i am novice in mythbuntu... and need to learn a lot...
<qwebirc35720> I need to use mythbuntu as my IPTV streaming server...
<qwebirc35720> tell me how and where  to start..
<afm> I've used mythbuntu, and just did a ubuntu and mythtv install.. i've googled, but there doesn't seem to be a retrieve lineups solution with schedules direct???
<afm> goes to 50% instantly… hangs and comes back with no direct data lineup
<afm> my profile is correctly set within SD
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-09
<afm> i used myth about 4-5 years ago and it was flawless even using a bleeding edge hdpvr..  the SD is IP and i really didnt expect this ridiculous issue to be so persistent  (according to the internet)
<afm> Ubuntu 12.10, and MythTV Branch : fixes/0.25
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-13
<qwebirc5938> My new install wants to connect to the database. I have tried twice and failed. Yeah- I'me new (and old)
<jya> hi there...
<jya> since upgrading to 12.04, I have the Orca Screen Reader that keeps popping up after a reboot… how can I prevent it from ever running ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-14
<s4zando> Hey all!
<s4zando> I'm struggling with a a new steup/install, getting a frontend to operate.
<s4zando> I'm wuing separate backend and frontend machines.
<s4zando> I think I got thru the initial prompt for locale and db setup for frontend to connect to backend, but the GUI for the frontend never comes up on screen.
<s4zando> I'v elooked atthe frontend.log and it's just not giving any real errors that would point me in a direction to look.
<s4zando> I have the verbose output from the log file, but I won't flood the channel - if someone wants to view it, I'll gladly send it along... Just let me know.
<s4zando> log pasted to pastebin...
<s4zando> http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=7f63XwJn
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-07
<qwebirc31043> hai
<qwebirc31043> can mythbuntu instal in a dvr cctv
<Myth_noob> hi all.  i wonder if you can help.  i have today recieved a new router from my new isp and have got everything working apart from mythweb where it wants to keep connecting to the old internal ip address of 192.168.1.67 instead of my new internal ip of 192.168.0.3.  can anyone tell me where the config file is to point it to the correct ip please?
<Myth_noob> when i go to the new ip address in my browser, the first line says "!!notrans. Can't connect to MySQL server on 192.168.1.67"
<qwebirc1071> i was wondering if Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 is compatable with mythbuntu?
<qwebirc1071> !help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-09
<AndChat356841> !help
<AndChat356841> Test
<Hydr0p0nX> evenin'
<qwebirc40406> Can we use mythbuntu to capture and stream video
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-10
<adonaros> Howdy, I have a primary frontend with tuner and the channels i add from there work fine. i also added a secondary backend, with some tuners, and the channels from the secondary backend never show up in the frontend. they do appear in the channel editor on both master and slave backend.
<adonaros> and in the EPG of the frontend, just i cannot "watch" them from the live tv option
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-11
<qwebirc17741> hello
<qwebirc17741> can i use it on vmware if possble ?
<qwebirc97037> hello
<qwebirc97037> will there be an update to mythtv 0.27 soon?
<tgm4883> qwebirc97037, what do you mean?
<tgm4883> we already have 0.27 released via our repos
<qwebirc97037> Ok was looking at the change logs and for the 12.04.3 releace it is saying 0.25
<qwebirc97037> schedulesdirect.org is the correct site to sign up for the schedule?
<qwebirc97037> ops just saw the link on the left.
<tgm4883> qwebirc97037, well that is true, 12.04.x all default to 0.25. However you can upgrade to 0.27 using our repos
<tgm4883> !repos
<tgm4883> http://www.mythbuntu.org/repos
<tgm4883> and yes, schedulesdirect.org is correct
<qwebirc97037> thanks
<knome> any mythbuntu contributor about? i have a question about bluetooth and your seed...
<tgm4883> knome, whats up?
<knome> tgm4883, we're planning to demote gnome-bluetooth from recommends to suggest in network-manager-gnome... would you like to explicitly keep seeding gnome-bluetooth?
<tgm4883> probably not. superm1 ^^
<knome> i've pinged him in PM already and asked about it
<tgm4883> I don't believe there is any reason for us to have bluetooth support in our distribution
<knome> you also seem to seed bluez
<knome> which is pulled in from gnome-bluetooth
<knome> for some reason or another, xubuntu doesn't have that
<tgm4883> superm1, would know all that, he deals with all the live cd stuff
<knome> might be blacklisted..
<tgm4883> let me see if daviey is around
<knome> yep
<knome> i'll hang around here, no super hurry about it
<knome> thanks for looking at it :)
<tgm4883> np. I'd be surprised if we really need it
<knome> also pretty sure you don't need unity-control-center
<knome> ...a dependency of gnome-bluetooth
<knome> sorry, recommend
<knome> but yeah, we were about to drop ibus from our seed, and we thought we had it, but noticed that bluetooth is pulling it in...
<tgm4883> knome, fwiw, I think there might be lots of things we don't need in there, but I'd be weary of pulling things out this late in the cycle. We aren't worried about the size of our ISO, so is the question more that you are going to remove it and we need to add it back in? or are you trying to get size down
<knome> we need to get rid of ibus to get rid of a nastyish bug
<knome> the question is that we're moving it from recommends to suggests; if you want to keep it, we can work to add it in your seed.
<tgm4883> ah I see
<tgm4883> when is the deadline for this? I imagine that superm1 will reply with a few hours but if  it's super critical I can try texting him
<knome> it's not super critical
<knome> the deadline is... release ;)
<knome> but of course, the sooner, the better
<knome> but no need for SMS's
<Patrickdk> hmm :(
<Patrickdk> I kindof like ibus, lets me do my japanese typing
<knome> ibus is relatively irrelevant here...
<knome> if mythtv wants to ship ibus, it should probably explicitly mention it, or at least that's what i'd consider fair
<superm1> demote away
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-13
<knome> tgm4883, superm1: you affected by/will want to fix bug 1284910 ?
<knome> hmm, no bot... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1284910
<tgm4883> knome, yep, I think superm1 is fixing that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-04-11
<EvilGuru> I am trying to update xmltv on mythbuntu 12.04 using the ppa.  However, apt does not seem to want to update. apt-cache madison shows: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10801378/
<EvilGuru> It can clearly see a 0.5.65 for 12.04, but is not offering it
<EvilGuru> The policy for xmltv shows: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10801414/
<StrvnMrvn> by any chance...is a maintainer hanging out?
<tgm4883> EvilGuru: odd, that looks like it should upgrade to me
<tgm4883> EvilGuru: 32-bit?
<EvilGuru> tgm4883: 64-bit
<EvilGuru> Could it be that no amd64 package has been built (so I'm only getting source offered)?
<tgm4883> EvilGuru: builds failing, that is why
<tgm4883> EvilGuru: kicking off a build now, we'll see what happens
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-04-12
<EvilGuru> tgm4883: How did the build go?
<tgm4883> EvilGuru: I fixed 4-5 packaging bugs last night took a break and forget to come back. I just fixed another packaging bug so we'll see how this next build goes
<tgm4883> bah
<tgm4883> I just fixed quite a few more install bugs in one shot, but i've hit the build quota which I didn't know existed :/
<Hydr0p0nX> i'd think failed builds wouldn't count in that case
<tgm4883> Hydr0p0nX: nah, I can see their reasoning. I should have been building locally and ensuring it built first :/
<tgm4883> I did push like 9-10 builds in a 24 hour period
<tgm4883> Yay
<tgm4883> EvilGuru: ok, so the latest build succeeded, so it looks like I finally fixed all of the packaging issues. That said, it only successfully build for vivid, because of the daily build limit. I'm assuming that build limit will be lifted in about 3 hours which is when I did the first build yesterday so we should see the rest of them build successfully after
<tgm4883> that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-04-13
<qwebirc25129> ...so how do you install the mythbuntu repos?
<tgm4883> qwebirc25129: not sure I understand the question.
<qwebirc25129> this doesnt really say much
<qwebirc25129> http://www.mythbuntu.org/repos
<qwebirc25129> was trying to get to .2
<qwebirc25129> .28
<tgm4883> qwebirc25129: it doesn't?
<tgm4883> "These builds can be enabled using the Mythbuntu Control Centre. This package can be installed on Ubuntu or any derivative by installing the package 'mythbuntu-control-centre'. Once this package installed, open it and select which version of MythTV you would like updates for."
<tgm4883> Does that not explain it?
<qwebirc25129> guess i should have asked... about doing so from command line
<tgm4883> don't?
<tgm4883> qwebirc25129: or do "apt-add-repository ppa:mythbuntu/0.28"
<qwebirc25129> sorry... how does one upgrade to .28 from the mythbuntu repos
<qwebirc25129> ok thats more like what i was looking for... thanks!
<tgm4883> qwebirc25129: assuming you are on a release that supports 0.28, you would enable the repo then update as normal
<tgm4883> qwebirc25129: I would point out that info is also on the page I linked under FAQ
<qwebirc25129> thanks
<qwebirc25129> i see it now
<qwebirc25129> but i did look for a good while.. just wansnt super obvious there
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-04-14
<qwebirc67112> Hi all, just a silly question.  I utilize mythbuntu control center on a 14.04 install.  When I go and refresh packages I dont see any .29 yet? has the repo.db package been updated?
<qwebirc67112> I dont know if I should just select .28 and type in YouMustBeThisTallToRide to get the .28 packages selected.
<qwebirc67112> Thank you in advance.
<qwebirc48052> Hi all, just a silly question.  I utilize mythbuntu control center on a 14.04 install.  When I go and refresh packages I dont see any .29 yet? has the repo.db package been updated?
<qwebirc91679> Hi all, just a silly question.  I utilize mythbuntu control center on a 14.04 install.  When I go and refresh packages I dont see any .29 yet? has the repo.db package been updated?
<qwebirc91679> I dont know if I should just select .28 and type in YouMustBeThisTallToRide to get the .28 packages selected.
<qwebirc91679> Sorry for the multiple posts browser issues.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-04-15
<louisdk> It's not easy to downgrade mythtv on mythbuntu. Feeling a little stupid for installing without checking mythtv version first.
<tgm4883> louisdk: that's true. The general consensus would be to upgrade, not downgrade
<tgm4883> louisdk: however I would think that downgrading would be possible via a little apt pinning
<louisdk> tgm4883, my debian stable server is still on 0.27, hence the frontend will not start on my mythbuntu 16.04 frontend. I see that there's a ppa for 0.27 in 16.04.
<louisdk> tgm4883, Am I on the right track: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15860376/ ?
<louisdk> or wrong syntax for ppa?
<tgm4883> louisdk: I'm not sure, I don't usually do apt pinning. I don't even think there are any 0.27 packages for 16.04
<louisdk> tgm4883, well I was fooled looking at mythbuntu.org. There's no 0.27 repo for 16.04.
<tgm4883> louisdk: mythbuntu.org doesn't say there is a 0.27 repo for 16.04 either. Although it might have a few days ago. I don't recall when I fixed that
<tgm4883> in any case, there aren't packages for it anymore, although you could feasibly build your own
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-04-13
<qwebirc12914> has anyone else upgraded to the 0.29.0~master.20170412 packages and can no longer connect to the backend?
<qwebirc12914> the frontend does stay connected, until it is restarted, and then cannot reconnect
<qwebirc12914> mythweb displays the problem immediately
<qwebirc16522> Last night I updated to the mythbuntu repository 20170412 packages
<qwebirc16522> in the process, the mythtv database attempted to upgrade to schema 1347, which failed, and then I could no longer connect to the backend
<qwebirc16522> so I had to revert to the 20170323 packages and restore a database backup
<qwebirc16522> just wondering if anyone else has seen the same problem
<qwebirc16522> version 0.29, in particular
